# Homegoods, Tjmaxx, Marshalls 2017



## jb1sb2

I'll start this one this year with an early find at Homegoods. Earliest I have seen of any year I can recall.


----------



## Kenneth

Yeah, I saw one of those in my HomeGoods around the beginning of June. I thought it was a fluke or that I was just wanting to see a cobweb design in it because HomeGoods is NEVER this early. It wasn't a bad price if I remember correctly.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

When do they usually start putting all the stuff out?


----------



## lilibat

Late August at the earliest here. Often not till Sept.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

They start here around late July or early August. I haven't been to mine in a week and they had nothing then, I'm going to go back on Friday just to check but I expect things more the first of August.....we'll soon see.

Edited to say : I checked last years thread and things first started appearing at TJMaxx on July 27th and Home Goods was like August 2nd.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I definitely need to get in some early shopping at HomeGoods this year! I never shopped there before and missed out on all of those great busts I've seen. Last year I actually managed to snag the Bride and Groom Skeleton busts at quite a bargain since it was end of season. But I really wanted a few of the others and none of the HomeGood stores in my area had any left, despite my efforts and driving around. I'm anxious to see what busts they'll have this year!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I pretty much stayed out of the TJM stores the past year or so if I could help it. I'm really set for indoor house decor etc items and otherwise they're too much of a temptation. Sometimes I peek in on the thread though . This year will probably be no exception since I ordered the HD T-Rex and a few other props from GR already. I do love what the TJM companies get in though and the things in my house are a good example of it LOL.


----------



## RCIAG

maggiesvineyard said:


> I definitely need to get in some early shopping at HomeGoods this year! I never shopped there before and missed out on all of those great busts I've seen. Last year I actually managed to snag the Bride and Groom Skeleton busts at quite a bargain since it was end of season. But I really wanted a few of the others and none of the HomeGood stores in my area had any left, despite my efforts and driving around. I'm anxious to see what busts they'll have this year!


You really do have to get there ASAP with the busts. They go quickly.


----------



## danimal3114u

RCIAG said:


> You really do have to get there ASAP with the busts. They go quickly.


I searched for the skeleton bride for MONTHS last year and finally picked her up about a week before Halloween. It seems like they do a decent job of restocking, but you gotta be on it. I was literally going two times a week to 2 different stores. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

danimal3114u said:


> I searched for the skeleton bride for MONTHS last year and finally picked her up about a week before Halloween. It seems like they do a decent job of restocking, but you gotta be on it. I was literally going two times a week to 2 different stores.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's kinda funny at how I ended up with mine. I went to 2 different HomeGoods in one day, just searching for any of the various busts they had, and the second store I went in had both the bride and groom skeletons, last ones on the shelf, which I immediately put in my cart. But they weren't on sale, or if they were (can't remember the full price on them) but I just remember they were priced at $75 each. I wanted them, but at the same time I was like, are these the ones I REALLY want? And do I want to pay $150 for them? The answer was no....I was actually looking for the other busts they had...Frankenstein, Poe, etc. So what did I do? I wheeled my cart to the middle lf the store and then abandoned it. Walked right out with no purchase in hand.

So fast forward to the next day, or maybe even 2 days later, it was all I could think about while I sat at work. I thought to myself, should I have bought them? Who found them in the cart I left? Did THEY buy them? Surely they did! By the time my workday was over, I convinced myself that I needed to go back and get them....IF they were still there. Not only were they still there, but their price was cut in half!!! So in my mind it felt like it was meant for me to have them.

Though, I'm sure I'll make up for the deal I got on them by paying full price for all the stuff I will likely buy this year


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

RCIAG said:


> You really do have to get there ASAP with the busts. They go quickly.


Yup! Learned my lesson last year. I plan to stalk them early.

So does TJM carry Halloween decorations too? I thought they were just clothes. It's been years since I shopped there...


----------



## danimal3114u

maggiesvineyard said:


> Not only were they still there, but their price was cut in half!!! So in my mind it felt like it was meant for me to have them.


Nice find! I hear you on the half-price. I think I picked up Bride for about $40 or so, but I probably accrued over $350 with other purchases I inevitably made almost every trip during my search


----------



## HereForTheBoose

maggiesvineyard said:


> Yup! Learned my lesson last year. I plan to stalk them early.
> 
> So does TJM carry Halloween decorations too? I thought they were just clothes. It's been years since I shopped there...


Yup, they carry home decor and seasonal items. The one by me doesn't seem to restock as well as Home Goods, though.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

I really want to get more of the skeleton wine glasses this year. I also need to start picking up pieces of the lace pattern China they have every year!


----------



## Barbie K

I was almost afraid to open this thread! Home Goods is the store that just draws me in and I enjoy most of the stuff they put out for Halloween.
I already started dipping into my budget by buying a couple of things from Cracker Barrel but that won't stop me from stalking Home Goods.
Usually later in my area, not as early as most of you.


----------



## RCIAG

HomeGoods is my Halloween achilles heel. I did manage to NOT buy the skelly busts last year & actually don't regret it, I've got enough busts to go around.


----------



## dawnski

Just like you RCIAG, hard to turn down a cool looking bust.


----------



## RCIAG

I love the ones I have & I'm glad I got the Frankenstein bust but I just can't find room storage for any more.

And now that I've said that out loud there will be some FAB-YOO-LUSS bust in HG this year & I'll have to buy it & eat my words.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

RCIAG said:


> I love the ones I have & I'm glad I got the Frankenstein bust but I just can't find room storage for any more.
> 
> And now that I've said that out loud there will be some FAB-YOO-LUSS bust in HG this year & I'll have to buy it & eat my words.


Just make sure to come back here and tell us so we can give you some wine to wash them down with!


----------



## dbruner

Last year between 3 home goods, marshals and tjmaxx I was able to get a complete set of skeleton dishes and serve ware. This year I want to focus on outdoor items that are monster movie related, but if they have frankenstein busts at home goods I will have to get one. I went to 2 stores last weekend and nothing yet.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

RE: the busts.....I don't know why but I am just drawn to them. ALL of them! I even have a few non-Halloween ones that I keep up year round. I thought I had managed to get the Frankenstein bust on Ebay last year after the season ended but I didn't pay attention to the dimensions and it was a tiny one. So disappointed.


----------



## RCIAG

That Frankenstein one is pretty big. It's the size of a toddler I think!


----------



## booswife02

I was in home goods today and it's all still summer stuff. I did see that cobweb cake plate in the dishes section  It's usually August for me before I see anything in stores. We are one of the states that doesn't go back to school until after Labor Day so back to school stuff stays out longer.


----------



## Kenneth

I started my bust addict...collection...two years ago. My first was the count and countess dracula double bust. It has a small crack at the bottom of the base so I got it super cheap on clearance. Then came the skeleton bride and groom busts...the bride just had so much beautiful detail work that i couldn't pass her up. I'm not the biggest fan of her groom but they went together and the thought of someone else in my town snagging him up was just enough to persuade me to get him for myself lol. I then bought a reaper and Frankenstein bust from Marshall's. I'm hoping for a REALLY unique, jaw dropping bust to add to my collection this year.


----------



## Stochey

So for the past years I've been at least 30 minutes away from a Home Goods... this year I am less than 1 mile away from one (which is also right next to a Kirklands and Target all in one towncenter). Needless to say my bank account will suffer! 

Maybe the lack of gas spent driving out of the way to one will make up for it? Lol, probably not.


----------



## SpookyFairy

I found this pair of hot sauces at TJ Maxx/HomeGoods. For my Halloween menu this year, I'm going with Mexican!


----------



## boobird

Does anyone have a price for the cake plate by chance?


----------



## Demented Diva

I picked up the the spiderweb cake plate at HomeGoods - thought it might have been leftover from 2016. I didn't pick it up on the first trip since I thought it was leftover from last year and surely should have been marked down. On the second trip, 2 weeks later, the illogical conspiracy side of my brain said get it now before it's gone and what if HG put a couple Halloween related items out early to see how quickly they'd sell to justify hauling out the Halloween merchandise in July.

Last week HG had a lot of empty shelves, no doubt rearranging the store and getting ready for fall.

Home Goods is a you better get it before it's gone store, especially during Halloween. I do like how they constantly add new merchandise throughout the season.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

I called my local Marshalls to ask when they'd be putting stuff out, she said "in about a month". Just relaying that bit


----------



## Lukewa

I asked the manager at a new Homegoods in town, and she said it would be at least 2 weeks from today she said before they start putting out Halloween. She expressed that she was anxious about it too, because it's the only holiday she decorates for. Damn the competition, but yay for another Halloween addict!


----------



## lilibat

No Halloween at ours yet but picked up this lady to repaint and use in the graveyard.


----------



## jb1sb2

Boobird, the ones I saw were $24.99


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Demented Diva said:


> I picked up the the spiderweb cake plate at HomeGoods - thought it might have been leftover from 2016. I didn't pick it up on the first trip since I thought it was leftover from last year and surely should have been marked down. On the second trip, 2 weeks later, the illogical conspiracy side of my brain said get it now before it's gone and what if HG put a couple Halloween related items out early to see how quickly they'd sell to justify hauling out the Halloween merchandise in July.
> 
> Last week HG had a lot of empty shelves, no doubt rearranging the store and getting ready for fall.
> 
> Home Goods is a you better get it before it's gone store, especially during Halloween. I do like how they constantly add new merchandise throughout the season.


Haha....your thought process made me laugh out loud! Which I totally relate to


----------



## DarkSecret

lilibat said:


> No Halloween at ours yet but picked up this lady to repaint and use in the graveyard.
> 
> View attachment 431682


Great find! Be sure and send a photo after you repaint her!


----------



## Kenneth

Saw this posted on Instagram. A Timaxx store.


----------



## Lukewa

Just at our TJ Maxx in Waterloo, Iowa and they were getting Halloween out!! Woohoo!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Lukewa said:


> Just at our TJ Maxx in Waterloo, Iowa and they were getting Halloween out!! Woohoo!


Nice! Will have to make a stop sometime this week to see what mine has out. It looks like everyone is copying GrandinRoad's animated haunted typewriter from last year.....can't remember where I saw the other one but it made me immediately think of the one GrandinRoad sells. Too funny!


----------



## RCIAG

YAAAY!!! 

This group of stores is my fave place to hit up because I've got several close & their stuff is unique & not super expensive!!


----------



## jb1sb2

My local Marshalls today. I love the expression on the silver Jack o' lantern.


----------



## Kenneth

AHHHHHHHHHHHH I SEE THE SKELETON PLATFORM HOLDER IS BACK!! I missed out on that thing two years ago and I didn't see them at all last year. 

I may try and hit up my stores tomorrow.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Kenneth said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHH I SEE THE SKELETON PLATFORM HOLDER IS BACK!! I missed out on that thing two years ago and I didn't see them at all last year.
> 
> I may try and hit up my stores tomorrow.


That does look pretty cool! I love the things that literally forces your guests to take notice of. I'm sure a lot of us Halloween aficionados get into the weeds with our decorating, and probably half of it is lost on anyone but ourselves because they're not "in your face" enough. But this platform holder has lots of potential. I may have to check this one out!

I love all the white pumpkins too. It must be a trend this year because I am seeing way more white so far this year than the regular orange ones. If you're crafty, you can do a lot with them.


----------



## RCIAG

I love those little white pumpkins too. Anyone know what they're made of, plastic, ceramic, resin?


----------



## Zead

Found these at TJ Maxx today. My local store only had a small endcap of things so far. I'm looking forward to seeing what shows up in a couple weeks.


----------



## jb1sb2

RCIAG it's like a poly-resin plastic mixture. If that makes sense.


----------



## RCIAG

Yep, makes sense.


----------



## pipresidente

Zead said:


> Found these at TJ Maxx today. My local store only had a small endcap of things so far. I'm looking forward to seeing what shows up in a couple weeks.


Ahhhh! I NEED that pumpkin ball!!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

I checked the TJ Maxx and Homegoods in La Cañada, CA last night after work. Nada. They hadn't even started clearing shelves.


----------



## ScaryMom

Full Set date for HomeGoods is 8/17. Merchandise will trickle in before that date. 
Dinnerware/Glass, pets, kids will stay in its home dept.


----------



## Godcrusher

ScaryMom said:


> Full Set date for HomeGoods is 8/17. Merchandise will trickle in before that date.
> Dinnerware/Glass, pets, kids will stay in its home dept.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Has anyone seen anything that looks "vintage" like last years paper mache pails? I'm wondering if they'll have more stuff in that style this year...I love the look of it.


----------



## The Joker

Zead said:


> Found these at TJ Maxx today. My local store only had a small endcap of things so far. I'm looking forward to seeing what shows up in a couple weeks.


LOL! I don't find pumpkin cannibalism funny.  Cool water globe!


----------



## Mystic67

Got those boots last yr....I love them!


----------



## Malicious

As far as the online stuff at TJ Maxx i see a few pumpkin things starting to show up in the new arrivals !


----------



## Ring

It's that time of year again. I always look forward to coming back to this forum and seeing all the new items for 2017! Everyone is so awesome about posting pictures and the community is so support and kind here! Cheers to Halloween 2017!


----------



## SpookyCatGirl

Well,I was not planning to go to Marshalls and finding nothing Halloween stuff.But guess who got shocked when she saw this...







And they had other things but this caught my eye.And also went to Bath & Body Works.
Glad I want in today


----------



## jb1sb2

Found the first of the busts to appear.


----------



## RCIAG

Ah good, those are a repeat or leftover from last year so I'm good since those 2 didn't interest me. 

Was just in the HG/TJ Maxx combo store a few hours ago & they had ZERO Halloween stuff out. I bought my husband some short sleeve dress shirts instead. They're usually ahead of the closer HG which is the one I'm going to visit tonite after dinner.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

TJ Maxx today


----------



## disembodiedvoice




----------



## disembodiedvoice




----------



## disembodiedvoice




----------



## disembodiedvoice




----------



## RCIAG

Oh the ever elusive Frankenstein bust!!


----------



## Ring

disembodiedvoice said:


> View attachment 439369
> 
> 
> View attachment 439377
> 
> 
> View attachment 439385
> 
> 
> View attachment 439393


I was lucky enough to find the Frankenstein bust last year. It took a lot of work, and I just happened to be at TJmaxx at the right time! Thanks for posting the pictures, and I really like the Black Cat Pumpkin!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

jb1sb2 said:


> Found the first of the busts to appear.


ohhhhh, that was actually one of the ones I wanted from last year! Did u catch a price on it by chance?


----------



## Ring

I believe it was $35.00 last year. (For the Frankenstein one.)


----------



## HereForTheBoose

Oooh did you happen to catch the price on the reaching hands?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Ring said:


> I was lucky enough to find the Frankenstein bust last year. It took a lot of work, and I just happened to be at TJmaxx at the right time! Thanks for posting the pictures, and I really like the Black Cat Pumpkin!


Loving the black cat pumpkin too....as well as the ghost one! Need to hit up my TJMax soon and see what they have out!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

HereForTheBoose said:


> Oooh did you happen to catch the price on the reaching hands?


I want to say 19.99 but I really dont remember but it was in that ball park.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

maggiesvineyard said:


> Loving the black cat pumpkin too....as well as the ghost one! Need to hit up my TJMax soon and see what they have out!


If you guys mean the little black cat pumpkin next to the larger orange one then a little white ghost pumpkin...that is all one piece, they are connected, 19.99


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Frankenstein was 34.99 so I think , if I remember from last year the mr and mrs dracula was a little more than that maybe 39 or 40 something.


----------



## jb1sb2

maggiesvineyard said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found the first of the busts to appear.
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhhh, that was actually one of the ones I wanted from last year! Did u catch a price on it by chance?
Click to expand...

Hopefully it went down this year, it was on the expensive side ($59.99) when I got it last year. I didn't look at the price, but will look this weekend since I will be over there again anyway.


----------



## schatze

Just spotted at the TJ Maxx in New Orleans. Nothing at the Marshall's/Homegoods in the same strip mall.


----------



## avgjoefriday

schatze said:


> Just spotted at the TJ Maxx in New Orleans. Nothing at the Marshall's/Homegoods in the same strip mall.
> View attachment 440385
> 
> View attachment 440393


Thanks for keeping us up to date (especially in Nola in case I need to make a run down there!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1sb2

Nothing new at Tjmaxx today, except for this fellow.


----------



## jb1sb2

It is $59.99 again this year. 



maggiesvineyard said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found the first of the busts to appear.
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhhh, that was actually one of the ones I wanted from last year! Did u catch a price on it by chance?
Click to expand...


----------



## RCIAG

My closes HomeGood is in ALL THE PILLOWS!! mode. So I hit up TJMaxx & they had one tiny shelf with a few things & then other things like the groundbreaker hands & a few resin witch hats sitting in & around the clearance section. I almost felt like telling them "just don't bother if this is how you're gonna do it." It wasn't enough stuff to bother putting out, they should've just waited to put everything out.

They generally don't have as much because HG is across the parking lot so they tend to leave most of that stuff to them but they generally have more than what they had last nite. I know it's still early & they're sorta in Back to School mode like most stores but it was kinda lame.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

jb1sb2 said:


> Nothing new at Tjmaxx today, except for this fellow.


Hes all by his lonesome! They could have at least put another one out to keep him company!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

jb1sb2 said:


> It is $59.99 again this year.


Thanks! I'll have to keep an eye out....haven't seen any stuff yet out in my local stores.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

RCIAG said:


> My closes HomeGood is in ALL THE PILLOWS!! mode. So I hit up TJMaxx & they had one tiny shelf with a few things & then other things like the groundbreaker hands & a few resin witch hats sitting in & around the clearance section. I almost felt like telling them "just don't bother if this is how you're gonna do it." It wasn't enough stuff to bother putting out, they should've just waited to put everything out.
> 
> They generally don't have as much because HG is across the parking lot so they tend to leave most of that stuff to them but they generally have more than what they had last nite. I know it's still early & they're sorta in Back to School mode like most stores but it was kinda lame.


I went to a few stores the other day and I gave up after the first 2, because all I was seeing was back to school. For the love of god forget back to,school, just give us Halloween!


----------



## RCIAG

I have never understood the HG down pillow obsession. At certain times of the year it seems like that's all they have in the store, a bazillion down pillows. I also don't understand why he majority of them have to be down. I don't like the way down feels plus half the time the feathers poke out & just, ew, ew. ew.

I'm not a vegan or even vegetarian but the whole feather things just feels weird to me.


----------



## HereForTheBoose

disembodiedvoice said:


> I want to say 19.99 but I really dont remember but it was in that ball park.


Thanks! Went today and they had a smaller set that looked like lady zombie hands for $16.99.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

RCIAG said:


> I have never understood the HG down pillow obsession. At certain times of the year it seems like that's all they have in the store, a bazillion down pillows. I also don't understand why he majority of them have to be down. I don't like the way down feels plus half the time the feathers poke out & just, ew, ew. ew.
> 
> I'm not a vegan or even vegetarian but the whole feather things just feels weird to me.


I made the mistake of throwing 2 of my throw pillows in the washing machine....I was trying to get some really bad perfume smell out that someone left behind, completely forgetting they were down. Somehow, washing them opened the door to the inner stench of those feathers inside. Talk about gross!

Suffice to say, they went in the trash.


----------



## grandma lise

I went to TJMaxx to look at the black cats: cat with tail raised and one paw elevated; cat on top of the jack-o-lantern; and kitten with the pumpkin that has "Happy Halloween" written on it. All pictured here and nicely done. I want the stand alone cat but fear I'll knock it over and break it... 

It was fun seeing everything. The larger of the two typewriters is huge, perhaps 14" across. There also were witch's boots in two sizes. The larger pair was perhaps 16" tall.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

HereForTheBoose said:


> Thanks! Went today and they had a smaller set that looked like lady zombie hands for $16.99.


Was at Marshall's yesterday and they had the hands too, 14.99 there. I have seen different prices between the 3 stores in the past , wanted a crow statue one year and had passed on it at Home goods , went back and it was gone 7.99 there, found it later at TJ Maxx and they wanted 9.99 for same exact thing and the stores are in the same exact strip mall.


----------



## HereForTheBoose

disembodiedvoice said:


> Was at Marshall's yesterday and they had the hands too, 14.99 there. I have seen different prices between the 3 stores in the past , wanted a crow statue one year and had passed on it at Home goods , went back and it was gone 7.99 there, found it later at TJ Maxx and they wanted 9.99 for same exact thing and the stores are in the same exact strip mall.


I hate it when they do this! We have a Home Goods, Marshalls, and TJ Maxx in the same shopping plaza here is as well (same parent company so it makes sense). I hate having to run to all three of them to see if they might have the same item but cheaper.


----------



## RCIAG

For anyone looking for busts & can't find them, Christmas Tree Shops has some skelly busts that HG has had in the past & for the same price. Shipping s $4.95 right now too.

http://www.christmastreeshops.com/p...rPicks&from=Search&carousel=true#.WYiVC4TyvIU

http://www.christmastreeshops.com/p...rPicks&from=Search&carousel=true#.WYiVP4TyvIU


----------



## Kastaspella

I was just at our Home Goods on Saturday and nothing.....but I'm sure it won't be long.....you really do have to be early with their stuff.....I learned that last year!


----------



## Oleguy

Last year my wife and I picked up a bust of Mr. & Mrs. Dracula at Marshalls. They were not cheap, but pretty cool looking...


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

I stumbled across the Dracula bust today and he had to come home with me lol 
Now I'm determined to find the large Frank bust so I can put one in each end of my server.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Found a lot of the same stuff others found. The Witch boots were huge. I think $40. The busts as always are really nicely done. Headless horseman returns. I also found the moving talking eye doorbell and magic ball I took video of it. I'll try to upload it.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Does anyone remember the price of the 2016 witch statue?







I desperately want it and I wanna make sure I can get it if I see it again


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

These bowls will be the death of me! $14-$16 in store but resellers in my area are snatching them up like crazy and flipping them for $150-$200 on eBay with $20+ shipping lol can't even get free shipping >.< 


I spoke with the manager at one of my local stores and being that this is from "Rae Dunn" I'm up against 90% of the southern population here in NC because it's the company has a huge collector following. Like dog bowls selling for crazy prices. She said there's a group of women who trade off every few days and show up when the store opens to buy anything associated with the brand. Craziness I tell ya!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

My back up plan is to purchase some bowls I like and then buy copy cat graphics off of Etsy. $200 is not happening, friend.


----------



## SepiaKeys

I hit up all three stores today here in Tampa, FL - Home Goods and Marshalls had absolutely nothing. TJ Maxx had a small display but no busts. (Looking for the Dracula one to match my Poe from a couple of years ago.) I'm beginning to wonder if Florida is at the end of distribution for some of these stores. Right now, it's still all back to school stuff.

Kirklands, though, was completely decked out in fall and Halloween stuff. They are very ready for the season!


----------



## Hollowman68

SepiaKeys said:


> I hit up all three stores today here in Tampa, FL - Home Goods and Marshalls had absolutely nothing. TJ Maxx had a small display but no busts. (Looking for the Dracula one to match my Poe from a couple of years ago.) I'm beginning to wonder if Florida is at the end of distribution for some of these stores. Right now, it's still all back to school stuff.
> 
> Kirklands, though, was completely decked out in fall and Halloween stuff. They are very ready for the season!


I'm in Fort Myers, FL and it's the same way here, nothing at HomeGoods, Ross or Marshalls. TJ Maxx has one shelf with a few Halloween items on it.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

More of the same stuff I've seen with a few new busts I finally got to see in person but I was totally digging these witch legs and for $20 I had to have them. I adore the Grandin set up but I just can't afford them right now.


----------



## dbruner

My experience in FL has been the same as the others above, but remember school starts here on Thursday, so I am hoping by next week the stores will be done with back to school and full on into fall and Halloween.


----------



## RCIAG

Don't feel badly, most stores in general (outside of Michaels) here in the DC/MD/NoVA aread are in BtS mode. We don't go back to school until the day after Labor Day now so it may stick around a while longer than usual but there is hope since this time last year we didn't see much Halloween in stores in general. They seem to have gotten their act together & realized that the 2 can coexist.


----------



## RCIAG

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> These bowls will be the death of me! $14-$16 in store but resellers in my area are snatching them up like crazy and flipping them for $150-$200 on eBay with $20+ shipping lol can't even get free shipping >.<
> 
> 
> I spoke with the manager at one of my local stores and being that this is from "Rae Dunn" I'm up against 90% of the southern population here in NC because it's the company has a huge collector following. Like dog bowls selling for crazy prices. She said there's a group of women who trade off every few days and show up when the store opens to buy anything associated with the brand. Craziness I tell ya!


I'll be on the lookout for them. I have no idea what the market is here in MD but I'll keep my eyes open for them in my travels & I promise not to charge you $300 for a bowl!


----------



## Jezebel82

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> My back up plan is to purchase some bowls I like and then buy copy cat graphics off of Etsy. $200 is not happening, friend.


I'm in NY and as far as I know "Rae Dunn" is not a thing so I'll keep an eye out. If you can't find them I can definitely make the graphics for you for free. No need for Etsy


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

You guys are seriously amazing! Thank you so much!


----------



## kittyvibe

dbruner I didnt know you were in Largo  Im In pinellas park and Sepiakeys is so close too. We should try to do something crafty sometime!


----------



## jb1sb2

Two of the Frankies made an appearance at one of my stores today.


----------



## dbruner

Kittyvibe, would love to do something crafty sometime!


----------



## Malicious

IMG_2764.JPG 
IMG_2763.JPG
IMG_2765.JPG
IMG_2770.JPG

Went by my local tj maxx they had one shelf of halloween. It was hard not to buy the bust!


----------



## RCIAG

Ooo that green Frankie is new!!


----------



## avgjoefriday

Malicious said:


> IMG_2764.JPG
> IMG_2763.JPG
> IMG_2765.JPG
> IMG_2770.JPG
> 
> Went by my local tj maxx they had one shelf of halloween. It was hard not to buy the bust!


Hey Malicious. I don't think the pics posted :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malicious

Hmm i dont seem to know how to post pics from my phone!

My local tj max had 1 each of the frankie busts one green one not. 

That green frankie bust is nice! I believe it was 34.00 eyes must lught up as there was a battery compartment on bottom.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

RCIAG said:


> Ooo that green Frankie is new!!


The green frankie is that one that had the weird bolts lol, one on his head/ temple area and the other on his neck. Not sure if he was around last year or the year before I just remember the discussion about his bolts...poor frankie


----------



## Land Shark

Which store had these witch legs (Homegoods, TJ Maxx or Marshalls)? I must have them!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Land Shark said:


> Which store had these witch legs (Homegoods, TJ Maxx or Marshalls)? I must have them!


i found a pair at TJMaxx last week (one leg was broken or i would have bought them)


----------



## Land Shark

wickedwillingwench said:


> i found a pair at TJMaxx last week (one leg was broken or i would have bought them)


Thank you! I just called my local TJMaxx and they have two pair in the store, I am literally heading out now!


----------



## SepiaKeys

Waves to all my Florida homies! We definitely should figure out some stuff to do for the season. Maybe our own Gatherings thread 

I found my Dracula at TJ Maxx today! There were also two Count + Countess Dracula busts there, and one at the Marshalls in the same plaza. If you are looking for them in the Tampa area, the TJ Maxx/Marshalls at Regency Square in Brandon is a good bet.

Marshalls has a small display now; Home Goods is still bare of all things spooky


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I found mine in Marshalls. I love them!


----------



## Land Shark

I made a quick pass through HomeGoods, no Halloween merch yet, but I did find this fabulous ivory ceramic Angel which will be painted and aged and make a statement in our graveyard this year. It was $29 and it will also look lovely in our shade garden next summer.


----------



## ashleeschall

Aw man that cat bobblehead is eluding me. Love him!


----------



## ashleeschall

Has anyone seen the little display cabinets out and about that are Pumpkin Spice, Witch's Brew and I believe there was an Apple Cider one last year.


----------



## jb1sb2

The Frankie pair have appeared.


----------



## Cloe

Took a trip to Michaels and ran in the Marshalls next door. Was surprised to see stuff since we seem to be later than most for Halloween in most stores around here.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

ashleeschall said:


> Has anyone seen the little display cabinets out and about that are Pumpkin Spice, Witch's Brew and I believe there was an Apple Cider one last year.


I went to Marshalls the other day and the Frankie pair statue was literally the only statue my store had. Which of course I bought it! But I've gone to several Home Goods, TJMax and Tuesday Mornings over the last week and not one other store had any Halloween out yet. In fact, today I went to one more Home Goods and nothing. So disappointing that I can't spend my $$ boo hoo hoo! LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Cloe said:


> Took a trip to Michaels and ran in the Marshalls next door. Was surprised to see stuff since we seem to be later than most for Halloween in most stores around here.


omg I NEEEEEED that green Frankenstein!!!!


----------



## Dirty_Robber

So why do these 3 stores get lumped together? I keep seeing stuff I like in this thread, but have no idea which store they are at in most cases.


----------



## HereForTheBoose

Dirty_Robber said:


> So why do these 3 stores get lumped together? I keep seeing stuff I like in this thread, but have no idea which store they are at in most cases.


They're all owned by the same parent company (TJX Companies) so that's why often there will be two or three of them in the same shopping center. People do a pretty good job of mentioning where they took their photos but if anyone didn't, feel free to ask them.


----------



## The Big Scare

maggiesvineyard said:


> I went to Marshalls the other day and the Frankie pair statue was literally the only statue my store had. Which of course I bought it! But I've gone to several Home Goods, TJMax and Tuesday Mornings over the last week and not one other store had any Halloween out yet. In fact, today I went to one more Home Goods and nothing. So disappointing that I can't spend my $$ boo hoo hoo! LOL


I've found the same thing. Marshall's got a shipment in and has it on display, but neither TJX nor HomeGoods has anything! So weird!


----------



## pauly88

Ok see TJmax and Marshall's by got some Halloween out but... No at Homegoods. In fact I can't believe any of my locations because they tell me. They're getting Halloween soon.


----------



## pauly88

ashleeschall said:


> Has anyone seen the little display cabinets out and about that are Pumpkin Spice, Witch's Brew and I believe there was an Apple Cider one last year.


I know which ones you're asking for (I want Apple cider myself) And I think only Homegoods carry those.
But to answer you're question. No I haven't seen those at all yet


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

pauly88 said:


> Ok see TJmax and Marshall's by got some Halloween out but... No at Homegoods. In fact I can't believe any of my locations because they tell me. They're getting Halloween soon.


I asked the saleswoman at HG when they planned to get Halloween in and she looked at me like I had 3 heads. She said, "oh, we are still in back to school mode so, probably not for a couple weeks." Which strikes me as kind of odd for a "home decor" store......like what does that have to do with back to school? What items are taking up space on their shelves that are related to "back to school"? I saw nothing! LOL


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Has anyone spotted the 2016 witch again?








She was last seen at a home goods in 2016, possibly in the Baton Rouge area. She was wearing a hefty price tag. If you or anyone you know has information on her where-abouts, please contact the forums. *Unsolved mysteries outro music*


----------



## RCIAG

maggiesvineyard said:


> What items are taking up space on their shelves that are related to "back to school"? I saw nothing! LOL


Pillows. ALL THE FREAKING DOWN PILLOWS!!!

I have no idea why they equate down pillows with back to school but it happens every year this time.

Their BtS stuff is mostly storage stuff, bedding, that sort of stuff, for kids going away to college. But that stuff is there year round. Maybe they add in a few more small desks & things like that but I honestly think that right now all the holiday areas are taken up by pillows.


----------



## dbruner

I was in Homegoods in Clearwater last night and they had 4 things on a shelf - a skull with a tiara, 2 skeleton hand hurricanes and some kind of pumpkin. Probably left over from last year but a start. School started yesterday here, so hopefully they are done with back to school.


----------



## Ring

It seems like the stores in my area take forever to put out Halloween stuff every year. I haven't checked out any stores this year, but it may be a few weeks before anything is out at all. We shall see .


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

I'm on the hunt for the skeleton stemmed wine glasses from last year but I did spot these in TJ Maxx today.


----------



## StormyNight

Our Homegoods has only put a little out but more than there was a few days ago.


----------



## StormyNight

Pictures are not the best, too many people around so was hard to take pictures but this is what Marshalls had.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I really like all the various "Broomstick" garden stakes that I've been seeing from everyone's photos. I picked up a pair of wrapped mummy arms, and almost a pair of witch legs but didn't and need to go back for those. They're all really cute and seem very well made....not your typical plastic yard stake. The price is right, too, at just around $15.


----------



## avgjoefriday

Found these on a fb group dedicated to what's new in stores. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

Swoon! I ADORE that masquerade ballgown skeleton! She's awesome. But I have no idea where I'd store her. I'd have to keep her out 365 and just change her costume as the holidays change.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Huh...so far not seeing anything really "vintage" looking like last year...I'm a little disappointed. On the one hand it means I'll save money, on the other...no cool "vintage" items.

I know we're only in August so maybe the best is yet to come but...idk. Hopefully they'll have the paper mache looking pails again this year and I can grab the cat...he alluded me last year


----------



## jb1sb2

Oh no, not Homegoods! I am in the middle building built ins by my fireplace! I am not ready! The shelves will be filled before I am even finished! Ha! I think I need that skeleton bust with what looks like a clock in his top hat for my mantle! Come to Papa! LOL!



avgjoefriday said:


> Found these on a fb group dedicated to what's new in stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1sb2

I saw a new version of the vintage looking wreath, but forgot to take a picture. 



AstorReinhardt said:


> Huh...so far not seeing anything really "vintage" looking like last year...I'm a little disappointed. On the one hand it means I'll save money, on the other...no cool "vintage" items.
> 
> I know we're only in August so maybe the best is yet to come but...idk. Hopefully they'll have the paper mache looking pails again this year and I can grab the cat...he alluded me last year


----------



## thisdougsforu

Wow, how much is that haunted sign? I need that!


----------



## grim gravely

My HomeGoods had their Halloween stuff out today. They also had the skeleton glasses that someone was looking for. Ended up getting the day of the dead couple bust. Looks great in my skeleton setup.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Pumpkin (19.99) bobblehead guy (9.99) Both from tjmaxx 







The lights from the holes in the hat and face reach really far. Easily touches walls and ceilings. Very cool.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

OK, I think I need that bobblehead guy! I went to all three places by my house and only Marshall's had anything out (although very little). I am going to start hitting them up on my way home at least once a week over the next few weeks.


----------



## Malicious

love the bobblehead guy too!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Yeah that bobble head guy is pretty cute! The pumpkin is pretty cool too....I'll have to keep an eye out for them over the next few weeks when I begin stalking my stores since NONE of them have anything out yet!


----------



## ashleeschall

*Bobblehead*



maggiesvineyard said:


> Yeah that bobble head guy is pretty cute! The pumpkin is pretty cool too....I'll have to keep an eye out for them over the next few weeks when I begin stalking my stores since NONE of them have anything out yet!


Bobblehead guy has two little friends I've been on the search for them. I am trying to figure out the format but they're awesome!


----------



## Lukewa

These were at my local Homegoods!! Sorry the pics are sideways :/


----------



## ashleeschall

*Favorite finds*

These are the three bobbleheads. OBSESSED. They're being found at TJMaxx from what I've heard. The other two guys I found at Homegoods


----------



## ashleeschall

PS those cabinets (Pumpkkin Spice, Witch's Brew & Apple Cider) are going for $80-$100 bucks online. They're spreading quickly on decor sites!

EDIT ... check out Mercari or Ebay.


----------



## Succub'Oz

Oh my crap!!! Did anyone happen to notice how much the kitty was with the Happy Halloween pumpkin? I think I'm in love


----------



## A Little Odd

Found my Deadgar!









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## ardeleon091

Visited Homegoods just now and saw these two they did have a couple other things but these were the best ones. Sadly couldn't take the tall reaper home was 199.99! (but it was made of metal)









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kastaspella

If anyone sees the fortune teller (small one) please let me know....I tried and tried to get her last year but I was denied?


----------



## RCIAG

I have an older versions of these guys, like many years old, over 5 maybe 10 years old!! But I need the little guy holding the spider since I already have the little guy holding the pumpkin. They also have brothers that are topping boxes & doing tumbling moves too.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

A Little Odd said:


> Found my Deadgar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Oh-em-gee! Congrats! Where did u find him? I see ur also in NC. I really want him but none of my stores have any Halloween out yet.....I missed out last year so he's top on my list this year!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

ashleeschall said:


> PS those cabinets are going for $80-$100 bucks online. They're spreading quickly on decor sights!


What sites?


----------



## A Little Odd

maggiesvineyard said:


> Oh-em-gee! Congrats! Where did u find him? I see ur also in NC. I really want him but none of my stores have any Halloween out yet.....I missed out last year so he's top on my list this year!


Nags Head on the Outer Banks has 2 aisles of Halloween. I had to work at the hospital next to it this Saturday, so I walked over for a bit. They had a lot of busts out.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleeschall

maggiesvineyard said:


> What sites?


A type of dishes I collect that's at HG/M/TJ has been posting on the BST the cabinets as well. I posted the PS on my Instagram and some lady offered me 100 bucks lol. Check out Mercari they're all over.


----------



## ashleeschall

RCIAG said:


> I have an older versions of these guys, like many years old, over 5 maybe 10 years old!! But I need the little guy holding the spider since I already have the little guy holding the pumpkin. They also have brothers that are topping boxes & doing tumbling moves too.


I remember seeing them last year but we were mid move and wasn't on top of my game and they were gone. I actually saw these guys on hold at my local HG and drove 30 minutes to find them at another. There's another version that matches that has a pumpkin wearing black PJ's and cap. 

I'd kill to see your older ones! They're awesome.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

ashleeschall said:


> A type of dishes I collect that's at HG/M/TJ has been posting on the BST the cabinets as well. I posted the PS on my Instagram and some lady offered me 100 bucks lol. Check out Mercari they're all over.


What's BST? I didn't know what Mercari was either, had to look it up. I stay away from those smaller trading sites/apps....the only one I trust and use is EBay, oh and Nextdoor, but that one has other agendas other than buying/selling. I'm not always old school but I do have trust issues LOL


----------



## jb1sb2

Check this guy out!


----------



## StormyNight

thisdougsforu if you're talking about the photo I posted from marshalls, The sign was $60.00


----------



## Bobbiejo

TJ Maxx in Raleigh is decorating.


----------



## ZachTheMermaid

Ah! How much was Deadgar, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

jb1sb2 said:


> Check this guy out!


Saw him yesterday at my home goods as well. He was really cute but 199.00 is a crazy price. He is a heavy metal which is great but the cost is also heavy.


----------



## A Little Odd

ZachTheMermaid said:


> Ah! How much was Deadgar, if you don't mind me asking?


$34.99. He is great quality and his eyes light up red

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZachTheMermaid

A Little Odd said:


> $34.99. He is great quality and his eyes light up red
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Wow! That's not much at ALL! I'm gonna try and get one this year


----------



## jb1sb2

Agreed, I won't be buying him either. I found a couple other metal ones today. Being from the south the reaper guys robe is a little unfortunate given the current sad social climate down here. But I digress. 



disembodiedvoice said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check this guy out!
> 
> 
> 
> Saw him yesterday at my home goods as well. He was really cute but 199.00 is a crazy price. He is a heavy metal which is great but the cost is also heavy.
Click to expand...


----------



## jb1sb2

This guy had to come home with me from Homegoods. He will be staying out year round by my fireplace. Along with the Black Pearl pirate ship I found that I could not pass up.


----------



## jb1sb2

The Mummy and the skeleton wine glasses returned. I hadn't seen the witch hat with a spider before. I bet the urn looking skull candle holders look awesome lit.


----------



## RCIAG

ashleeschall said:


> I'd kill to see your older ones! They're awesome.


The one on the left is the exact same as the one I have. 

Here's the others. It's hard to see the ones on the top of the shelf but they're on pumpkins, one little guy is juggling stars on the second part of the shelf next to the ceramic JOL & the others are on the bottom from the same collection. The star juggler & the pumpkin on the left bottom shelf are the tops of boxes. They match the bottom of the guy on the bottom right that's holding the BOO! sign. They just don't fit on those shelves with the bottoms so I didn't use them that year.

In case anyone is wondering, yes that's a half naked alien up there (my husband likes that artist & his naked alien girls but I don't know the artist), the pumpkin in between the TJMaxx stuff on the bottom shelf is something from Target back in the day as is the pumpkin in the middle, the one next to it is some vintage find from my own collection, the print is from Etsy, https://www.etsy.com/listing/103126518/monster-bop-print?ref=shop_home_active_27, the 2 ceramic pumpkins were from Zulily (they're lit by color changing LEDs), the skull is a present from some friends that traveled in Honduras, & the pumpkin next to the green girl is something I found on Ebay.


----------



## Bobbiejo

I believe someone was asking about the clock skull. He's $ 30 at HomeGoods. Very little Halloween decor out yet.


----------



## avgjoefriday

jb1sb2 said:


> This guy had to come home with me from Homegoods. He will be staying out year round by my fireplace. Along with the Black Pearl pirate ship I found that I could not pass up.



Omg where did you get the black pearl and how much did it run. I am doing pirates of the Caribbean theme this year and I must find one!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1sb2

They are expensive! First one I saw months ago at Homegoods, was $399.99! This one has apparently been at that store a while so it was marked down a few times and was down to $145. 



avgjoefriday said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy had to come home with me from Homegoods. He will be staying out year round by my fireplace. Along with the Black Pearl pirate ship I found that I could not pass up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg where did you get the black pearl and how much did it run. I am doing pirates of the Caribbean theme this year and I must find one!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I saw the Black Pearl and it was Amazing! I have the Lego edition  I'll have to settle with that for now


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Yayyyyy!!! So excited for the skull glasses! Definitely going tomorrow to check my homegoods


----------



## Kenneth

Not sure if this guy is new or from previous years but I thought he was pretty wicked and I had to pick him up. He was at Marshalls. I'm keeping my eyes out for the Frankie couple as well. The gold skull was at HomeGoods...I just purchased the jeweled skull from Pier1 and thought they'd look good together.


----------



## HaunterMom

Missed getting the skeleton glasses last year (they never appeared at 3 HomeGoods near me). How much are they this year? Our HomeGoods hasn't put anything out yet


----------



## avgjoefriday

jb1sb2 said:


> They are expensive! First one I saw months ago at Homegoods, was $399.99! This one has apparently been at that store a while so it was marked down a few times and was down to $145.


Wow. Ok that is steep!! I would pay the 145 tho if I found it!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## avgjoefriday

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I saw the Black Pearl and it was Amazing! I have the Lego edition  I'll have to settle with that for now


Hey ... what city did you see the black pearl in? Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

I was visiting Family and it was in Bethesda MD area.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

I worked all weekend but came home to this *faints* best husband ever lol


----------



## blackflamecandle

Lukewa said:


> These were at my local Homegoods!! Sorry the pics are sideways :/


Lukewa, were these at the Home Goods in Cedar Falls? I'm dying to get those pumpkin spice/apple cider/witch's brew cabinets, and I'm hoping the one in Des Moines will get some in. Anyone know how much those are going for in-store?


----------



## RCIAG

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> I worked all weekend but came home to this *faints* best husband ever lol


Congrats!!

I'm hitting up HG/TJMaxx today after a doc appt. My guess is they will still be in ALL THE DOWN PILLOWS EVAR!! mode but I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Hahaha! Be ready to be right. I was at two yesterday. Pillows? Yep! Halloween, nary a mug!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I ran out at lunch to go to Cracker Barrel to pick up one of those campfire pumpkins (so adorable, if you haven't seen it and you have a CB near you, you should check it out!) and decided to stop at Marshalls since I was in the area. Still not much in the way of Halloween, except one little end cap. They did have the green Frankenstein bust though, however I was a little disappointed in the painjob on him....he looked better in the photos. I bought him anyway, figured I'd touch him up myself....I just like him because he's green and different than all the other gray busts.

No Rae Dunn pottery anywhere to be seen...


----------



## DarkSecret

blackflamecandle said:


> Lukewa, were these at the Home Goods in Cedar Falls? I'm dying to get those pumpkin spice/apple cider/witch's brew cabinets, and I'm hoping the one in Des Moines will get some in. Anyone know how much those are going for in-store?


I saw the Cider one for $39.99 in Maryland.


----------



## blackflamecandle

DarkSecret said:


> I saw the Cider one for $39.99 in Maryland.


Thank you! Before I asked some friends in other cities to keep an eye out for them, I wanted to know what kind of commitment I was making!


----------



## DarkSecret

blackflamecandle said:


> Thank you! Before I asked some friends in other cities to keep an eye out for them, I wanted to know what kind of commitment I was making!


You are welcome! I will tell you also, that it was rather heavy, I had to ask my husband to lift it while I checked the price. I didn't buy it, I kinda want the Witch's Brew one or the Pumpkin Spice Latte. I saw it last Friday, so I don't know if it is still there or not. This time of year, for Halloween goodies, you have to haunt Home Goods, stuff goes quickly.


----------



## blackflamecandle

DarkSecret said:


> You are welcome! I will tell you also, that it was rather heavy, I had to ask my husband to lift it while I checked the price. I didn't buy it, I kinda want the Witch's Brew one or the Pumpkin Spice Latte. I saw it last Friday, so I don't know if it is still there or not. This time of year, for Halloween goodies, you have to haunt Home Goods, stuff goes quickly.


I wish I lived closer to a Home Goods. The nearest one is a bit of a jaunt, so I can't hit it frequently like I can a TJ Maxx. I noticed this year that pics are showing the Witch's Brew in orange, instead of the green that I saw posted last year. I wonder if only the orange is available this year, or if both variations are. I loved the green from last year, but if I can find the orange, I'll still get it.


----------



## schatze

I went to HomeGoods and TJMaxx , Veterans Blvd in Metairie, LA today. HomeGoods had shinola, zip, nada. But TJMaxx was the MOTHERLODE.


----------



## Stochey

Can anyone tell me how tall the following busts are? If you happen to have them handy. I want to line them up on top of my cabinets but I don't have access to mine right now and its going to be soooooo close. 
Frankenstein with the tomb stone base
Edgar Allan Poe
Top Hat guy with the mice and skulls
Vampire couple
Bride

Think they're 2 feet tall?


----------



## RCIAG

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Hahaha! Be ready to be right. I was at two yesterday. Pillows? Yep! Halloween, nary a mug!


Well just color me shocked because they had some stuff out!! 


I bought a couple of candles, one called Pumpkin Noir that I'd never heard of but really liked. The other was Pumpkin Ginger Cookie Bar.

I found the spider holding guy & got the pumpkin holding guy too, some flat wooden skulls with tealight spaces for eyes, & a small Frankie bust. There's a setting for the eyes to light up & stay on but there's also a setting for that old school noise that so many love (but I hate) to go with the flashing eyes.

The pink stuff on the pumpkin guys is that weird glitter. I really hate it but it does come off pretty easily.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

WOW! Well, color me WRONG!  Glad you found some good stuff!


----------



## Hallow-art

I'm so jealous of those who have TJ Maxx, Marshall's or Home Goods close by. I don't have any around me but I used to live in a city where Marshall's and TJ Maxx were easy to get to. They always have the coolest decor. I may not get to one this year but I'm loving the busts as usual and I still want one of those fancy witches. I always liked them but last year I wanted one and never got one so this year it's my mission to end up with one


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

7.99

Finished my hunt for them this am!


----------



## dbruner

I'm off from work on Friday and planning to hit up 2 Homegoods and a Marshalls. I want those skeleton wineglasses to go with the skeleton dishes I got last year. Also that little hearse.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

They also have Cat Wine Glasses. I have to say I have never seen so many busts. I went to visit family in the DC area over the weekend and went to a ton of stores in DC VA MD and NC and there was a fair amount. A lot had the same items but all had the busts.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

I went to Texas last month with a boring black suitcase that took my friend and I almost 30mins to find lol never again!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> I went to Texas last month with a boring black suitcase that took my friend and I almost 30mins to find lol never again!


Haha that's awesome!


----------



## schatze

I need those skeleton glasses, I hope some show up in New Orleans.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Make sure you check the regular wine glass area. I found four in the normal aisles and two in the Halloween section.


----------



## [email protected]

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> I went to Texas last month with a boring black suitcase that took my friend and I almost 30mins to find lol never again!


This is awesome, where did you buy it and how much was it?


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

TJ Maxx $69.99 

It's the bigger one out of a set of three =)


----------



## screamqueen2012

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> They also have Cat Wine Glasses. I have to say I have never seen so many busts. I went to visit family in the DC area over the weekend and went to a ton of stores in DC VA MD and NC and there was a fair amount. A lot had the same items but all had the busts.


omg the glasses....if I don't get anything I want 12 of these..........where were these tjmax or homegoods?

about time they stocked the busts....witch isn't out yet, they need to bring the crone back for who didn't get that


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

screamqueen2012 said:


> omg the glasses....if I don't get anything I want 12 of these..........where were these tjmax or homegoods?
> 
> about time they stocked the busts....witch isn't out yet, they need to bring the crone back for who didn't get that


They probably didn't know we were gonna go so crazy over all those busts! I'm going to need a room dedicated just to them I have so many!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> They also have Cat Wine Glasses. I have to say I have never seen so many busts. I went to visit family in the DC area over the weekend and went to a ton of stores in DC VA MD and NC and there was a fair amount. A lot had the same items but all had the busts.


what store did you find the cat wines at, home goods or tjmax?


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

The cat wine glasses were at TJ Maxx. Homegoods has the skeleton wine glasses. Both are 7.99. I think last year I did find a few skeletons at TJ maxx later in the season though


----------



## Lukewa

blackflamecandle said:


> Lukewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> These were at my local Homegoods!! Sorry the pics are sideways :/
> 
> 
> 
> Lukewa, were these at the Home Goods in Cedar Falls? I'm dying to get those pumpkin spice/apple cider/witch's brew cabinets, and I'm hoping the one in Des Moines will get some in. Anyone know how much those are going for in-store?
Click to expand...

They were about 40 bucks and yes, it was at the C.F. Homegoods!!


----------



## Ring

I found the Dracula Bust with the top hat...but the lights do not work. I'm really bummed, and on the fence about returning it. I really like it for a decorative piece..and may not turn on the lights (the eyes) anyways. It would just be nice if it was fully functional.


----------



## AstorReinhardt

jb1sb2 said:


> I saw a new version of the vintage looking wreath, but forgot to take a picture.


Vintage looking wreath? Afraid I don't know what that is...or don't remember seeing it last year...

Closest vintage looking stuff is those clown figures and they're covered in glitter...blah.

Well worst case is I don't buy a lot so I can finally buy one of those Witches Brew cabs...I passed on it last year as it was to expensive for my blood.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Will they discount it?


----------



## Bobbiejo

Can someone post a picture of these witches brew cabinets? What are they exactly? A piece of furniture? I haven't been looking in the furniture section, but I would love to have some kind of old looking small herb cabinet.


----------



## jb1sb2

A New bust, a new lantern, and some new paper mache heads.


----------



## jb1sb2

These are the wreaths. 



AstorReinhardt said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a new version of the vintage looking wreath, but forgot to take a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage looking wreath? Afraid I don't know what that is...or don't remember seeing it last year...
> 
> Closest vintage looking stuff is those clown figures and they're covered in glitter...blah.
> 
> Well worst case is I don't buy a lot so I can finally buy one of those Witches Brew cabs...I passed on it last year as it was to expensive for my blood.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Hi, everyone! I've been enjoying the photos you've all been adding here. About 2 weeks ago I went to my local HomeGoods, but they had nothing Halloween out yet. I had more luck at the TJ Maxx, but I managed not to buy anything! As others have mentioned a few pages back, the witch legs that I saw at TJ Maxx were very nice & looked like good quality. Those and the cat with the hissing position were the two things I gravitated towards. 

I know we all have our "pet projects" to look for, but I know when I read these posts, I try to remember what the hard-to-get-items are in case I spot them. So far, other than people always on the lookout for particular busts, it doesn't look like there's any one item that people are dying to get, am I right? 

For my part, I am looking to see if there are any new bat candleholders. I bought a few bat candle items from Home Goods/TJ Maxx the last couple of years without realizing I was actually collecting bat candleholders, but now I recognize that's what I'm doing! 

Here's a photo of our family room fireplace last year - note bat candleholders - silver holder in upper right, black hanging bat lantern below it, then 2 bat pillar holders on lower right. I need more to balance the other side of the fireplace! That's justifiable for buying more, right?!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Hi, everyone! I've been enjoying the photos you've all been adding here. About 2 weeks ago I went to my local HomeGoods, but they had nothing Halloween out yet. I had more luck at the TJ Maxx, but I managed not to buy anything! As others have mentioned a few pages back, the witch legs that I saw at TJ Maxx were very nice & looked like good quality. Those and the cat with the hissing position were the two things I gravitated towards.
> 
> I know we all have our "pet projects" to look for, but I know when I read these posts, I try to remember what the hard-to-get-items are in case I spot them. So far, other than people always on the lookout for particular busts, it doesn't look like there's any one item that people are dying to get, am I right?
> 
> For my part, I am looking to see if there are any new bat candleholders. I bought a few bat candle items from Home Goods/TJ Maxx the last couple of years without realizing I was actually collecting bat candleholders, but now I recognize that's what I'm doing!
> 
> Here's a photo of our family room fireplace last year - note bat candleholders - silver holder in upper right, black hanging bat lantern below it, then 2 bat pillar holders on lower right. I need more to balance the other side of the fireplace! That's justifiable for buying more, right?!
> 
> View attachment 450665


I have to agree at this point till they get all their stock out over the next few weeks as it keeps coming in.....im seeing repeats of last year....and I'm so grateful I'm not having a cow over an elusive bust I have to have this year, we killed ourselves last year trying to get the Dracula and witch..took me two years to get my hands on the crone when she came out........I love the folkart cat on the stand and those cat stem wine glasses I'm dying to have..........but so far, I'm just watching the posts.........and thank you members for taking pics and posting as always!!! the buyers for tjmaxx sure increased their stock......


----------



## schatze

HomeGoods Vets Blvd in Metairie, LA has 4, count 'em four Halloween pieces out. One is a Deadgar bust.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Jenn&MattFromPA;2228481 said:


> Hi, everyone! I've been enjoying the photos you've all been adding here. About 2 weeks ago I went to my local HomeGoods, but they had nothing Halloween out yet. I had more luck at the TJ Maxx, but I managed not to buy anything! As others have mentioned a few pages back, the witch legs that I saw at TJ Maxx were very nice & looked like good quality. Those and the cat with the hissing position were the two things I gravitated towards.
> 
> I know we all have our "pet projects" to look for, but I know when I read these posts, I try to remember what the hard-to-get-items are in case I spot them. So far, other than people always on the lookout for particular busts, it doesn't look like there's any one item that people are dying to get, am I right?
> 
> For my part, I am looking to see if there are any new bat candleholders. I bought a few bat candle items from Home Goods/TJ Maxx the last couple of years without realizing I was actually collecting bat candleholders, but now I recognize that's what I'm doing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of our family room fireplace last year - note bat candleholders - silver holder in upper right, black hanging bat lantern below it, then 2 bat pillar holders on lower right. I need more to balance the other side of the fireplace! That's justifiable for buying more, right?!
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=450665&d=1502894333"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Lovely! I did see a bat candle holder at Michael's yesterday.


----------



## avgjoefriday

schatze said:


> HomeGoods Vets Blvd in Metairie, LA has 4, count 'em four Halloween pieces out. One is a Deadgar bust.
> View attachment 450705


Thanks for the update on veterans store. Hope to be down there weekend after next and hope they have everything out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nox Eterna

Some things I saw yesterday but didn't buy


----------



## DarkSecret

Nox Eterna said:


> Some things I saw yesterday but didn't buy
> View attachment 450729
> 
> View attachment 450737
> View attachment 450745


I really like that creepy clown! I hope I find him.


----------



## ferguc

Lexington KY has some stuff


----------



## ferguc

Here's more


----------



## zo6marlene

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I pretty much stayed out of the TJM stores the past year or so if I could help it. I'm really set for indoor house decor etc items and otherwise they're too much of a temptation. Sometimes I peek in on the thread though . This year will probably be no exception since I ordered the HD T-Rex and a few other props from GR already. I do love what the TJM companies get in though and the things in my house are a good example of it LOL.


Sounds like we need to form a support group....lol. My car seems to pull into their parking lot every time I try to pass one during the Halloween season. You have better restraint than I do so you'd have to do most of the "supporting". ?


----------



## zo6marlene

RCIAG said:


> I have never understood the HG down pillow obsession. At certain times of the year it seems like that's all they have in the store, a bazillion down pillows. I also don't understand why he majority of them have to be down. I don't like the way down feels plus half the time the feathers poke out & just, ew, ew. ew.
> 
> I'm not a vegan or even vegetarian but the whole feather things just feels weird to me.


I am with you on the feathers poking thru the pillows but I do love the felel of the feathers....the foam stuff is just too hard and unyielding. Even tho they are not for the outdoors I have about a dozen of them on my front covered porch....they will only last a couple of years here in the south but I love the way you can smuch down in the chairs with them.


----------



## zo6marlene

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> I saw the Black Pearl and it was Amazing! I have the Lego edition  I'll have to settle with that for now


I also have the LEGO version of the BlackPearl....it is really awesome. Saw one at a UPS store, up on a shelf. Really looked good. Unless you knew what you were looking at it is hard to believe it is LEGO.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

zo6marlene said:


> Mrs. Voorhees said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the Black Pearl and it was Amazing! I have the Lego edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to settle with that for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the LEGO version of the BlackPearl....it is really awesome. Saw one at a UPS store, up on a shelf. Really looked good. Unless you knew what you were looking at it is hard to believe it is LEGO.
Click to expand...

We are huge Lego fans!! My son built me a pretty epic Haunted House. We also collected the Lego Monster series that came out. I collected 2 full sets just to make extra custom monsters.  We add the legos to our displays in the living room.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

schatze said:


> HomeGoods Vets Blvd in Metairie, LA has 4, count 'em four Halloween pieces out. One is a Deadgar bust.
> View attachment 450705


Surely all leftovers from last year. Deadgar neeeeeeeeeds to be mine! He's been hiding around and about in my town....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

ferguc said:


> Here's more


Arrrgh.....ANOTHER bust to add to my want list! Last year I bought a white and gold masquerade woman, and the black one really needs to be with her I think!


----------



## ferguc

they would make a pair


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

And I'm all about symmetry! Can I get a high five from anyone else whose OCD makes you buy everything in pairs?


----------



## jb1sb2

High Five! That's me Too!



maggiesvineyard said:


> And I'm all about symmetry! Can I get a high five from anyone else whose OCD makes you buy everything in pairs?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

My TJ maxx has been picked over before it even began. A few days ago it was getting pretty well stocked, today things had been condensed because so much had been sold. I only took pics of a couple things one the large witch boots someone mentioned ( might have been pics) I took them beside the regular size ones for comparison. Also these hour glasses, they are the same except the color of the sand, one had orange the other a pale green. and close up of the skull detail .


----------



## RCIAG

Not twos for me. For me it's threes, things should be displayed in sets of at least 3. Things displayed in odd numbers is just more appealing to me & it's a weird interior decorating rule too.

http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/the-rule-of-threes-and-other-odd-numbers-218086


----------



## A Little Odd

RCIAG said:


> Not twos for me. For me it's threes, things should be displayed in sets of at least 3. Things displayed in odd numbers is just more appealing to me & it's a weird interior decorating rule too.
> 
> http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/the-rule-of-threes-and-other-odd-numbers-218086


Yep....I have groups of three all over the house. My oldest son has Asperger's Syndrome and he started grouping things this way when very small. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bella LaGhostly

So happy to see the hourglasses have returned to stores this year! Hoping to see one turn up on my shopping trip tomorrow. I NEED that one with the orange sand.


----------



## Dana Dark

My finds in Houston Texas Home Goods.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Dana Dark said:


> My finds in Houston Texas Home Goods.
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=451457&d=1502942591"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=451473&d=1502942911"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=451481&d=1502942936"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=451489&d=1502942966"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=451497&d=1502942993"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=451465&d=1502942797"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=451505&d=1502943052"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=451513&d=1502943073"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=451521&d=1502943107"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Tell me you got that huge Day of the Dead bride. She's gorgeous!


----------



## DarkSecret

Dana Dark, all I can say is WOW! My local store has like three Halloween items. I don't know if the delayed first day of school is impacting them or not. I hope it gets better. Thanks for the photos, at least I know what I'm missing.


----------



## PoeLover

Nox Eterna said:


> Some things I saw yesterday but didn't buy
> View attachment 450729
> 
> View attachment 450737
> View attachment 450745


I must find this Salem Inn sign. It would look killer in my witch/headless horseman themed family room this Halloween!


----------



## jb1sb2

I know some of you will be happy to see the return of that Dracula candy bowl head!  New smaller busts also. The pumpkin guy statue was not at my store but I came across him online so I thought I would post him.


----------



## RCIAG

Is it just me or does it seem like there's more HUGE things this year?

That DotD bride is GORGEOUS! I have no space or use for her but she's very pretty & I hope someone here gets her so we can see her up close & personal in a display.

So far, I've zero impulse to buy any of the busts I've seen.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

jb1sb2 said:


> I know some of you will be happy to see the return of that Dracula candy bowl head!  New smaller busts also. The pumpkin guy statue was not at my store but I came across him online so I thought I would post him.


Weird, very similar to the grandin road one







http://www.grandinroad.com/pumpkin-man-figure/681433


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i would LOVE the DotD bride...i am doing a DotD in my dining room. I saw her last year in California but had no way to get her back home to Mass. Maybe I will find her this year again.


----------



## MissT

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> We are huge Lego fans!! My son built me a pretty epic Haunted House. We also collected the Lego Monster series that came out. I collected 2 full sets just to make extra custom monsters.  We add the legos to our displays in the living room.


Any photos? And was the House your son's design, or was it that very cool Monster Fighters set from a couple years back?


----------



## Stochey

Really like those tombstones! Anyone know how much they were?


----------



## jb1sb2

Smaller ones are usually $39.99 that big one is expensive, it was $199.99 last year!



Stochey said:


> Really like those tombstones! Anyone know how much they were?


----------



## Dreamgoddess

I need the witch that is beside the DOD bride! She would be perfect to go with the witch I bought last year at Marshall's. Hopefully when I get to a larger town, I can find a store that has her.


----------



## Restless Acres

Yeah, the smaller ones are 39.99 (I was just there yesterday night). I am a little disappointed that all of the tombstones they had (all the "smaller" version, but still sizeable) were kind of gimmicky. Not terrible or anything (and I considered getting them anyway) but I like my tombstones to look like the real deal, I don't like "combo" ones. I like it to look like a real cemetery that just happens to have skeletons and zombies and other monsters, etc. Is that cognitive dissonance?

I did, however, buy the green Frankenstein bust. I saw it in a store the other night and didn't buy it. Regretted it (a little). So when I saw one at lunch today I had to buy it. It is sitting on my bookcase at work. I have problems.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Restless Acres said:


> Yeah, the smaller ones are 39.99 (I was just there yesterday night). I am a little disappointed that all of the tombstones they had (all the "smaller" version, but still sizeable) were kind of gimmicky. Not terrible or anything (and I considered getting them anyway) but I like my tombstones to look like the real deal, I don't like "combo" ones. I like it to look like a real cemetery that just happens to have skeletons and zombies and other monsters, etc. Is that cognitive dissonance?
> 
> I did, however, buy the green Frankenstein bust. I saw it in a store the other night and didn't buy it. Regretted it (a little). So when I saw one at lunch today I had to buy it. It is sitting on my bookcase at work. I have problems.


You're in like-company here....no shame in it


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

stuff trickling in...


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

and from the kitchen area (I'm searching for more of those wiccan lace plates from last year)


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Saw these today!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> Saw these today!


Those are pretty cool! I see they also had what I think is a newer version of the skeleton/skull glasses behind those hands.....I saw them in my TJM the other day and I didn't care for them. I like the ones from last year though (the full standing skeleton) so that's what I am looking for. I did manage to get the only 4 cat glasses though. I may need to add these skeleton hands to my list!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Duplicate post


----------



## RCIAG

Went back to the close HG/TJ Maxx & they had the same stuff they had earlier in the week. There's still to much fall stuff for my tastes. I'm hoping they go full on Halloween after Labor Day. I'm hoping to visit another one a little further away & hope they have more.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I'm getting exhausted going to all these stores only to be let down with no good stuff (or even ANY stuff). And I get tired just thinking about the fact that I need to make the rounds again in a few weeks! LOL


----------



## Lukewa

Omg!!! I'm dying over all my goodies that I bought today. These were all from my Homegoods!!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

The zombie bust!!!


----------



## jb1sb2

I need that bust! The only older one I am missing. Good finds. 



Lukewa said:


> Omg!!! I'm dying over all my goodies that I bought today. These were all from my Homegoods!!


----------



## jb1sb2

I like the more realistic ones also. I had to grab this one today, love the look of it.



Restless Acres said:


> Yeah, the smaller ones are 39.99 (I was just there yesterday night). I am a little disappointed that all of the tombstones they had (all the "smaller" version, but still sizeable) were kind of gimmicky. Not terrible or anything (and I considered getting them anyway) but I like my tombstones to look like the real deal, I don't like "combo" ones. I like it to look like a real cemetery that just happens to have skeletons and zombies and other monsters, etc. Is that cognitive dissonance?
> 
> I did, however, buy the green Frankenstein bust. I saw it in a store the other night and didn't buy it. Regretted it (a little). So when I saw one at lunch today I had to buy it. It is sitting on my bookcase at work. I have problems.


----------



## Kenneth

saw this bust at HomeGoods and I HAD to have her. She's perfect for my witch theme this year.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Lukewa said:


> Omg!!! I'm dying over all my goodies that I bought today. These were all from my Homegoods!!



Nice score!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Kenneth said:


> saw this bust at HomeGoods and I HAD to have her. She's perfect for my witch theme this year.


LOVE her! She would've come home with me too if I saw her!


----------



## dustin2dust

Y'all are seeing some pretty cool stuff in your stores! I went to one HG and two TJMAXX the other day and they barely had anything! Last year I had three HG in a descent driving distance, but this year I'm much further from any so it hurts that much more when they have next to nothing.


----------



## Restless Acres

jb1sb2 said:


> I like the more realistic ones also. I had to grab this one today, love the look of it.


Yes! That is exactly the one I almost bought. May have if it were not for the spiderweb.


----------



## jb1sb2

I am not a fan of the spider web either. But my Cemetery is dimly lit, so it won't be noticeable. 



Restless Acres said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the more realistic ones also. I had to grab this one today, love the look of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! That is exactly the one I almost bought. May have if it were not for the spiderweb.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stochey

dustin2dust said:


> Y'all are seeing some pretty cool stuff in your stores! I went to one HG and two TJMAXX the other day and they barely had anything! Last year I had three HG in a descent driving distance, but this year I'm much further from any so it hurts that much more when they have next to nothing.


I went to the Allen, TX store (just north of Dallas) last weekend and they weren't even clearing off the shelves! Absolutely nothing!


----------



## screamqueen2012

maggiesvineyard said:


> I'm getting exhausted going to all these stores only to be let down with no good stuff (or even ANY stuff). And I get tired just thinking about the fact that I need to make the rounds again in a few weeks! LOL


we are always so slow to get stocked....went to two yesterday and barely had anything out........nc is always behind.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Lukewa said:


> Omg!!! I'm dying over all my goodies that I bought today. These were all from my Homegoods!!


great shopping day....its so good to see the busts out first this year and in quantity...guess they finally figured it out..........lol


----------



## pipresidente

I just went to my two Homgoods in the Philly suburbs and there was hardly anything out at all. I was crushed. Then I scoured all aisles at the Exton location and there were dolly carts with Merch on them in the kitchen area. I picked up 4 skelly wine glasses for $8 each (the full standing skeleton Pottery Batn $30 ones), the pumpkin cannibal snow globe posted on this thread earlier, and an awesome large witch hat on books piece. I unpacked their dolly for them hahaha. I'm still hoping for the skelly salad tongs which I passed on last year for $14 and are on Grandin Road now for $48.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Visiting family in Delaware, I stopped quickly at a Home Goods near them. I didn't take any photos, unfortunately, but they had a pretty good selection of Halloween, but small. One thing I was struck by - there seemed to be Halloween everywhere rather than in one or two areas!

A kitchen Halloween display, the Halloween section, and 3 (not together) separate shelving areas in the checkout line area (not all facing the same direction), and then one area near the front of the store. So just be sure that you walk all around so you don't miss anything. 

I did buy the masquerade girl in black at $15 (saw her in silver mask also), and in their clearance section, I bought a great angel statue to use as a tombstone in our cemetery area. She was clearenced for only $15, which I was happy with. Her face looks a little weird in this side-view photo but it's just fine in person. 

I did see an incredible scroll-work iron cart/carriage. It was very large. No photo, but it was just like this photo I saw on the internet, except the one I saw was white. Perches on the back & front would be perfect for skeletons!


----------



## pipresidente

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Visiting family in Delaware, I stopped quickly at a Home Goods near them. I didn't take any photos, unfortunately, but they had a pretty good selection of Halloween, but small. One thing I was struck by - there seemed to be Halloween everywhere rather than in one or two areas!
> 
> A kitchen Halloween display, the Halloween section, and 3 (not together) separate shelving areas in the checkout line area (not all facing the same direction), and then one area near the front of the store. So just be sure that you walk all around so you don't miss anything.
> 
> I did buy the masquerade girl in black at $15 (saw her in silver mask also), and in their clearance section, I bought a great angel statue to use as a tombstone in our cemetery area. She was clearenced for only $15, which I was happy with. Her face looks a little weird in this side-view photo but it's just fine in person.
> 
> I did see an incredible scroll-work iron cart/carriage. It was very large. No photo, but it was just like this photo I saw on the internet, except the one I saw was white. Perches on the back & front would be perfect for skeletons!
> 
> View attachment 452681
> 
> 
> View attachment 452689


Where in DE? I want that carriage! (I always like your posts because I am a Jenn&MattfromPA also)


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

pipresidente said:


> Where in DE? I want that carriage! (I always like your posts because I am a Jenn&MattfromPA also)


It's the Home Goods at Christiana Mall. Not in the Mall, but outside it in that huge new shopping center that's still getting filled in. There's a Container Store in there, and a Kirland's too, which I also visited. They had some Halloween stuff - more Fall stuff. 

If you get that carriage, I seriously need a photo of what you do with it! It was FABULOUS!!! Make sure you have a truck or something to support it. I'm not sure if it would fit in an SUV even if you laid it on the side - might be too high still.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Pipresidente - and ha ha ha ha that you guys are Jenn&Matt too! My husband & I share a Halloween obsession but I primarily post here. 

By the way, Lukewa - I *love* that zombie bust you found!!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Ahhh, your guys are from my old stomping ground! I used to live in PA, although I rarely went to Christiana mall....I lived closer to King of Prussia.

That carriage is awesome!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

maggiesvineyard said:


> Ahhh, your guys are from my old stomping ground! I used to live in PA, although I rarely went to Christiana mall....I lived closer to King of Prussia.
> 
> That carriage is awesome!!


Magiesvineyard - I'm from DE but now live in Bucks County, PA! Been to KoP many times!


----------



## Goddess of Persia

HomeGoods in Monroe NY various parts of store








































































Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Goddess of Persia

More HomeGoods Monroe NY


























































Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## jb1sb2

A few new things this go around. Apparently whote and gold are a theme with them this year. And the Reaper has returned.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

A few things I saw at Maxx and Homegoods.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

OMG I'm loving those round vampire and mummy candy dishes! Anyone know what they cost?


----------



## RCIAG

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> One thing I was struck by - there seemed to be Halloween everywhere rather than in one or two areas!]


This seems to be true of a lot of HG stores. The one I was in today was exactly like that. the dinnerware was with the plates, same with drinkware, it was with the same type of stuff, the kitchen towels were in the kitchen towel section, etc., etc. 

I hope once BtS is over they'll consolidate.

I've got a haul, mostly towels & a few small things I'll post later. I finally got myself a Halloween sugar & creamer set. I've been looking for one for a while & just haven't found anything that grabbed me or they were ridonkulously priced. As with other stuff, it was with that sort of stuff not even close to the other Halloween stuff. But then it's not exactly a couple of pumpkins or anything stereotypically Halloween.


----------



## SepiaKeys

So I visited four HG stores in the Tampa area between yesterday and today, and it's definitely slim pickings out there right now. I didn't see any of the new masquerade busts (which is really what I was hoping for) but I did see two Deadgars and three of last year's masquerade girl (the all-champagne colored one). So it's encouraging to see that past years' offerings ARE coming back! If you don't get what you're looking for this year, there's a good chance it will come around again next year.


----------



## blackflamecandle

I had the day off and stopped at the Home Goods in Des Moines late this morning. Their fall/Halloween aisles weren't even half full, but in the last aisle, they had the witch's cabinet!! I've been looking for it since last year. I'd love to find the pumpkin spice one, but if I find nothing else this Halloween shopping season, I'm satisfied with this.  I know people have given measurements and said it's heavy, but it really is HUGE!!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

We're currently traveling to Bryson City for the eclipse on Tuesday and my husband is kind enough to let me stop at the TJ Maxxs along the way =)


----------



## Frogger

I got one of the giant skulls today. It was damaged bad on the bottom so they marked it down to $58 for me. I am on the hunt for a second one.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Frogger said:


> I got one of the giant skulls today. It was damaged bad on the bottom so they marked it down to $58 for me. I am on the hunt for a second one.


Wowza, that thing is HUGE!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

blackflamecandle said:


> I had the day off and stopped at the Home Goods in Des Moines late this morning. Their fall/Halloween aisles weren't even half full, but in the last aisle, they had the witch's cabinet!! I've been looking for it since last year. I'd love to find the pumpkin spice one, but if I find nothing else this Halloween shopping season, I'm satisfied with this.  I know people have given measurements and said it's heavy, but it really is HUGE!!
> View attachment 452937


Nice! I hope to get one of these myself this season...in fact, it's the witch's brew that I want! 

Just waiting for my local stores to get with the program.


----------



## Bobbiejo

blackflamecandle said:


> I had the day off and stopped at the Home Goods in Des Moines late this morning. Their fall/Halloween aisles weren't even half full, but in the last aisle, they had the witch's cabinet!! I've been looking for it since last year. I'd love to find the pumpkin spice one, but if I find nothing else this Halloween shopping season, I'm satisfied with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know people have given measurements and said it's heavy, but it really is HUGE!!
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=452937&d=1503097779"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


I've heard this cabinet mentioned a couple of times now. What exactly is it? Looks like a vending machine. Does it open up?


----------



## stacdc

CzarinaKatarina said:


> stuff trickling in...



Thanks for posting this - I bought the bust of the woman with the black mask. I couldn't wait to get out of work to head over. I've wanted her since I saw her in a tablescape on Pinterest two years ago, but never knew where to find it! 

My Home Goods had quite a bit out, but one of the TJ had very little.


----------



## RCIAG

My sugar & creamer. The picture doesn't do it justice. I didn't want a plain black one & I didn't really want a cutesy one & the ones I did like were usually some crazy expensive or unavailable vintage thing.I saw this next to a cutesy one & knew I had to get it. I could also easily leave it out all year. Except at Christmas, I have a Lefton Holly set that I use that was my grandparents set.











I also got these cute towels because I'm a sucker for cute kitchen/bath towels of all kinds.


----------



## Frogger

maggiesvineyard said:


> Wowza, that thing is HUGE!


It really is!


----------



## A Little Odd

Frogger said:


> It really is!


We almost bought the one in Raleigh, NC but I am trying to stick to Carnival items.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackflamecandle

Bobbiejo said:


> I've heard this cabinet mentioned a couple of times now. What exactly is it? Looks like a vending machine. Does it open up?


Yes, it opens up and has three shelves inside. I've seen it referred to as a "mug cabinet." There's enough room to hold about six average-sized coffee mugs. And it's very sturdy. I thought it might be a cheaply made, wobbly box, but it's solid with a strong magnetic catch when it closes. I don't have a ton of space on my kitchen counter, but I'll have to see how my Halloween mugs look displayed in it. It's almost a foot wide and a little under two feet tall.


----------



## Nox Eterna

RCIAG,
I love that cream and sugar set....I wonder if there is a matching teapot


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

RCIAG - I like that cream & sugar set very much also! Beautiful sheen & shine to it, which will make it 'go' with lots of tableware! Great find!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Not my photo & not sure of store location, but this photo was posted as items from Home Goods. I have not seen this vampiress bust before & think she's really great!


----------



## A Little Odd

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Not my photo & not sure of store location, but this photo was posted as items from Home Goods. I have not seen this vampiress bust before & think she's really great!
> 
> View attachment 453057


I just want the cat on the left! Probably will never find....NC has terrible stock.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCIAG

I didn't see a teapot but that doesn't mean there isn't one out there somewhere. The best part is that together they both totaled less than $10. I don't really use the creamer for cream, we keep a couple of spoons in our creamer that are just for coffee stirring.

The labeling on the bottom of them states "Grace Teaware" so my guess is there probably is a teapot to go with them. They did have plain black ones too & after googling & see those are available.
https://www.amazon.com/Grace-Teaware-11-Piece-Porcelain-Black/dp/B06XW11DW6

That's where they were too, over in the tea/coffee cup section.

I prefer when it's all in one spot & I hope in the next few weeks it's all consolidated.


----------



## Lukewa

jb1sb2 said:


> I need that bust! The only older one I am missing. Good finds.


I had never seen the zombie bust before...I loved him! I thought he was a steal at 25 bucks!


----------



## Lukewa

screamqueen2012 said:


> great shopping day....its so good to see the busts out first this year and in quantity...guess they finally figured it out..........lol



It's about time!!


----------



## Lukewa

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> By the way, Lukewa - I *love* that zombie bust you found!!!!


I am too! He's definitely one of the favorite things I bought this season!!!


----------



## jb1sb2

He has a female pair, I have her. And yes, the older ones are cheaper. Some of the newer ones are expensive.



Lukewa said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need that bust! The only older one I am missing. Good finds.
> 
> 
> 
> I had never seen the zombie bust before...I loved him! I thought he was a steal at 25 bucks!
Click to expand...


----------



## Godcrusher

Frogger said:


> I got one of the giant skulls today. It was damaged bad on the bottom so they marked it down to $58 for me. I am on the hunt for a second one.


Thing is pretty big. Does it do anything?


----------



## sumrtym

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> We're currently traveling to Bryson City for the eclipse on Tuesday and my husband is kind enough to let me stop at the TJ Maxxs along the way =)


Ummm...the eclipse is Monday.


----------



## Frogger

It has LED lights that are powered by a rechargeable battery and a small solar cell on the back.


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

sumrtym said:


> Mrs_Frankenstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're currently traveling to Bryson City for the eclipse on Tuesday and my husband is kind enough to let me stop at the TJ Maxxs along the way =)
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...the eclipse is Monday.
Click to expand...

Omg I have no idea why I typed tues LOL my brain is failing me!


----------



## Frogger

I drive to another houston area home goods and picked up a second giant skull. Now I have two to flank our front door.


----------



## RCIAG

I actually just went into the HG store to get some storage stuff & DIDN'T BUY ANYTHING HALLOWEEN RELATED!!

Granted, it felt weird. Like I should at least buy a pumpkin candle or something like that, but 1)they didn't have anything new & 2)what they did have I'd already passed on anyway yesterday & I didn't see anything for my Reaper so I actually ONLY got what I needed & left to pick up my dinner a shopping center down the road at Jersey Mike's!


----------



## sneakykid

Not much at TJ Maxx today.


----------



## SpookyFairy

I love that bust with the black mask! I went to the HomeGoods in my area but they didn't have any of those. I'll keep checking!


----------



## SpookyFairy

These were my purchases from today. I found this beautiful beaded table runner for $29.99. The silver beads really sparkle in the light and the bats have crystal eyes. 










This jack o'lantern lights up as do the glass candy corn. I am going to be putting these in my front windowsill. The jack o'lantern was $19.99 and the glass candy corns were $14.99 each.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I would love to see your buys for the day SpookyFairy but your attachments aren't working for me.

ah ha ! there they are. Love all your finds, I haven't seen the candy corn in any of my stores yet, very cute !


----------



## SpookyFairy

jb1sb2 said:


> I know some of you will be happy to see the return of that Dracula candy bowl head!  New smaller busts also. The pumpkin guy statue was not at my store but I came across him online so I thought I would post him.


That giant pumpkin statue is something I hope my HomeGood eventually carries. It's very similar to the one Grandinroad has.


----------



## SpookyFairy

Hopefully it's working now! I see it on my end.


----------



## BlackSouledCrow

sneakykid said:


> Not much at TJ Maxx today.


I keep seeing that Halloween Haunted house thing in photos, what is it? I collect haunted houses so my eye is drawn but with bad eyesight, I can't make out much lol


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

sneakykid said:


> Not much at TJ Maxx today.


Hey, Sneakykid - do you remember what that statue was in the upper left of your first photo? Looks like maybe a figure of a man/woman or vampire/vampiress or 2 skellies embracing? I haven't seen that yet & it looks intriguing.


----------



## MacabreWeb

I picked up this dream boat today, it's the smaller version at TJ Maxx, was only $15. I am in lurve.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Yep, they are working now !


----------



## Ring

Went to Homegoods, and they put out a lot of Halloween items..way way earlier then last year. Lots of fun and neat stuff, but nothing that caught my eye.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

CzarinaKatarina said:


> and from the kitchen area (I'm searching for more of those wiccan lace plates from last year)



I'm not sure if these are the same thing sold at HG but I saw a set of Wiccan Lace salad plates (in 2 diff colors) on Target's website, made by 222 Fifth.

https://www.target.com/p/222-fifth-...7832?lnk=rec|slp|search_bought|slp|50917832|1


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Not the same, but those are lovely! 



maggiesvineyard said:


> I'm not sure if these are the same thing sold at HG but I saw a set of Wiccan Lace salad plates (in 2 diff colors) on Target's website, made by 222 Fifth.
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/222-fifth-...7832?lnk=rec|slp|search_bought|slp|50917832|1


----------



## Caroluna

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Not the same, but those are lovely!


The Wiccan lace dishes that I have from TJMaxx/Homegoods are made by 222 Fifth and the pattern is Wiccan Lace. The ones on the Target website are the salad plates. Over the last two (2) years I have been able to locate 12 place settings from TJMaxx/Homegoods and this is exactly what my salad plates look like. I have also found bowls, cups and bread plates.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

The ones I found at Homegoods last year are called Wiccan Lace, but they are by Circa... there were two edge styles, and they looked like this...




Caroluna said:


> The Wiccan lace dishes that I have from TJMaxx/Homegoods are made by 222 Fifth and the pattern is Wiccan Lace. The ones on the Target website are the salad plates. Over the last two (2) years I have been able to locate 12 place settings from TJMaxx/Homegoods and this is exactly what my salad plates look like. I have also found bowls, cups and bread plates.


----------



## Caroluna

Mine are a little different. Just google 222 Fifth Wiccan Lace.


----------



## lilibat

Those are different. I have all of the wiccan lace pieces from 222 Fifth, more than 12 place settings actually but we use them as everyday dishes too. 

Now if the knock off company would make some pieces in that 'close enough' pattern that 222 5th didn't (like soup bowls) I'd buy the hell out of them.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

MissT said:


> Mrs. Voorhees said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are huge Lego fans!! My son built me a pretty epic Haunted House. We also collected the Lego Monster series that came out. I collected 2 full sets just to make extra custom monsters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We add the legos to our displays in the living room.
> 
> 
> 
> Any photos? And was the House your son's design, or was it that very cool Monster Fighters set from a couple years back?
Click to expand...

Sorry for the delayed response we were on vacation. I wish we had the original Mansion. Truth is I saw the mansion and thought I'll get it on sale. Boy was I wrong. I regret that decision so much. We decided to make our own with extra pieces we had. I would eventually like to make one more solid in color. It has been neglected and we need to revamp it a bit for the upcoming season. We do different Lego scenes based on the holiday. Once we get full on in to decorating I'll post some more photos


----------



## jb1sb2

A few new things yesterday. The two platters came home with me.


----------



## jb1sb2

This beauty had to come home with me this morning! They had a small one with an led light in it last year. But this one is like 2 feet tall!


----------



## Nox Eterna

jb1sb2,
I picked up 2 sets of the plates that match your platters, which I did not see 
Do you mind if I ask their price?


----------



## jb1sb2

Not at all. $12.99 each.



Nox Eterna said:


> jb1sb2,
> I picked up 2 sets of the plates that match your platters, which I did not see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind if I ask their price?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

jb1sb2 said:


> This beauty had to come home with me this morning! They had a small one with an led light in it last year. But this one is like 2 feet tall!


Love him! I saw the small one at Marshal's but his left limb was broken. If I see him somewhere else I am purchasing.!


----------



## MissT

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Sorry for the delayed response we were on vacation. I wish we had the original Mansion. Truth is I saw the mansion and thought I'll get it on sale. Boy was I wrong. I regret that decision so much. We decided to make our own with extra pieces we had. I would eventually like to make one more solid in color. It has been neglected and we need to revamp it a bit for the upcoming season. We do different Lego scenes based on the holiday. Once we get full on in to decorating I'll post some more photos


Has your son considered submitting this to rebrickable? It's a really cool design others might want to build.


----------



## Barbie K

I haven't found anything that I have to bring home. Just more of the same items others have seen.


----------



## Ditsterz

Has anyone seen this bust this year? I didn't notice him in any of the pics posted so far. Just wondering if its a possibility to find him this year or a lost cause.


----------



## Barbie K

jb1sb2 said:


> This beauty had to come home with me this morning! They had a small one with an led light in it last year. But this one is like 2 feet tall!


I saw the small one but not this one. Now that is cool!


----------



## jb1sb2

Here is another one that also matches. It was at Homegoods. (Other two were also)



Nox Eterna said:


> jb1sb2,
> I picked up 2 sets of the plates that match your platters, which I did not see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind if I ask their price?


----------



## HaunterMom

Today at Homegoods. Looks impressive.


----------



## amrobin2004

How much was this??


----------



## avgjoefriday

Ditsterz said:


> Has anyone seen this bust this year? I didn't notice him in any of the pics posted so far. Just wondering if its a possibility to find him this year or a lost cause.


Who is he supposed to be? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCIAG

I'd assumed that is supposed to be Oscar Wilde who wrote "Picture of Dorian Grey" which is sort of horror. But that's just my guess. He also looks like the guy that played Dorian on the show Penny Dreadful which is another reason for that guess.


Oscar Wilde


----------



## reaper27

Been going to a few Marshalls and HomeGoods - but it looks like Marshalls has had the most so far - Irvine CA































[/ATTACH]


----------



## reaper27

View attachment 455705
View attachment 455713
View attachment 455721
View attachment 455729
View attachment 455737
View attachment 455745
View attachment 455753
View attachment 455761
View attachment 455769
View attachment 455777
View attachment 455785
View attachment 455793
View attachment 455801


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

One of my local HomeGoods finally started stocking some Halloween stuff (yay!). I didn't find what I was wanting, but I did manage to come home with a few things....


----------



## Tess Skeffington

avgjoefriday said:


> Who is he supposed to be?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm looking for this bust as well. I thought it was maybe Jack the Ripper?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Tess Skeffington said:


> I'm looking for this bust as well. I thought it was maybe Jack the Ripper?


no, i believe he's oscar wilde.


----------



## Dirty_Robber

I bought this guy at Marshall's yesterday and I love it so much.


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Got these plates (around $7.99) from homegoods, and wreath holder from Tj Maxx only $3.99! I'm obsessed. 







There was seriously slim pickings so far and I'm kind of disappointed in this year's selection :/


----------



## wickedwillingwench

jb1sb2 said:


> A few new things yesterday. The two platters came home with me.


i would LOVE those two platters for 'portraits' in my Halloween room. *sigh*


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Not much but TJ Maxx has a site https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/?_dyncharset=utf-8&initSubmit=true&Ntt=Halloween+&qfh_sch=Search


----------



## reaper27

jb1sb2 said:


> This beauty had to come home with me this morning! They had a small one with an led light in it last year. But this one is like 2 feet tall!


How much was this?


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

I live in Idaho which is pretty conservative. On top of that, our school year starts late...so our selection of Halloween has been nothing short of just depressing as of late. I went to TJMaxx/Homegoods yesterday (they share the same space in our town) and they had one measly little display with what looked like the merchandise they couldn't sell last year. Target has just barely started their dollar spot but when I asked an associate when they would be putting the full Halloween displays out, he told me to check back the 2nd week of September as that was when they were scheduled to get rid of their back to school display. Our JoAnns has half their stuff out but it's all the costume pieces and none of the real crafting/baking stuff. Our Michael's has their decorating display up but have no idea when their baking things will hit the shelves. Ugh. Ugh. Ugh. I'm just sitting here looking at all your amazing photos wishing Idaho was a little more open minded when it comes to spooky stuff. On the flip side, our Hobby Lobby is ready to choke their customers with Christmas themed stuff starting in July.


----------



## jb1sb2

It was $29.99



reaper27 said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This beauty had to come home with me this morning! They had a small one with an led light in it last year. But this one is like 2 feet tall!
> 
> 
> 
> How much was this?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dirty_Robber

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Got these plates (around $7.99) from homegoods, and wreath holder from Tj Maxx only $3.99! I'm obsessed.
> View attachment 456257
> 
> There was seriously slim pickings so far and I'm kind of disappointed in this year's selection :/


I love those plates. Definitely going to try to hit up my local Home Goods this weekend to look for them. I hope I can at least find the Raven one (my daughter's name).


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Tye Rannosaurus said:


> I live in Idaho which is pretty conservative. On top of that, our school year starts late...so our selection of Halloween has been nothing short of just depressing as of late. I went to TJMaxx/Homegoods yesterday (they share the same space in our town) and they had one measly little display with what looked like the merchandise they couldn't sell last year. Target has just barely started their dollar spot but when I asked an associate when they would be putting the full Halloween displays out, he told me to check back the 2nd week of September as that was when they were scheduled to get rid of their back to school display. Our JoAnns has half their stuff out but it's all the costume pieces and none of the real crafting/baking stuff. Our Michael's has their decorating display up but have no idea when their baking things will hit the shelves. Ugh. Ugh. Ugh. I'm just sitting here looking at all your amazing photos wishing Idaho was a little more open minded when it comes to spooky stuff. On the flip side, our Hobby Lobby is ready to choke their customers with Christmas themed stuff starting in July.


you might as well be living in Maine.


----------



## jb1sb2

I found these signs at Tjmaxx. $4.99 each.


----------



## Bobbiejo

jb1sb2 said:


> I found these signs at Tjmaxx. $4.99 each.


I haven't seen these yet. Are they wood?


----------



## patch_of_pumpkins

Dirty_Robber said:


> I love those plates. Definitely going to try to hit up my local Home Goods this weekend to look for them. I hope I can at least find the Raven one (my daughter's name).


Awe cute. Look out for the four plates in a stack with a brown string around them. It comes as a set


----------



## jb1sb2

They are an mdf frame with burlap on top. 



Bobbiejo said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found these signs at Tjmaxx. $4.99 each.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen these yet. Are they wood?
Click to expand...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

patch_of_pumpkins said:


> Got these plates (around $7.99) from homegoods, and wreath holder from Tj Maxx only $3.99! I'm obsessed.
> View attachment 456257
> 
> There was seriously slim pickings so far and I'm kind of disappointed in this year's selection :/


I almost got those plates! I went with the small platters instead that have the same print. Love em!


----------



## Godcrusher

Barbie K said:


> I haven't found anything that I have to bring home. Just more of the same items others have seen.


How much was the green Frankenstein bust?


----------



## The Big Scare

Godcrusher said:


> How much was the green Frankenstein bust?


Mine was 34.99.


----------



## Tess Skeffington

Lukewa said:


> Omg!!! I'm dying over all my goodies that I bought today. These were all from my Homegoods!!












Just wanted to report that I saw THREE of the Zombie Busts today !!! at 3 different stores: a standalone Homegoods, a Homegoods/Marshalls combo store, and a Homegoods/TJ Maxx - in SE Florida, in case this info helps someone.


----------



## avgjoefriday

Someone posted this Homegoods find on Facebook.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Wow that headless guy is great! I can only imagine what his price tag is.


----------



## Witchie_Woman

jb1sb2 said:


> I found these signs at Tjmaxx. $4.99 each.



I found this very similar one at Ross. Same style with the burlap and mdf. I think it was also around $4.99.


----------



## yoboseiyo

jb1sb2 said:


> I'll start this one this year with an early find at Homegoods. Earliest I have seen of any year I can recall.


ok, i know this was from july, but those are way cool.


----------



## JohnnyU

Has anyone seen the 5ft tall Grim Reaper holding the bowl anywhere in Michigan?


----------



## ktuc0822

Kenneth said:


> saw this bust at HomeGoods and I HAD to have her. She's perfect for my witch theme this year.


I LOVE this bust you found! Has anyone else seen the witch bust? I've been scouring my local TJ Maxx, Homegoods, and Marshalls but haven't seen any of the masquerade-type busts. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Stochey




----------



## Stochey




----------



## Stochey




----------



## JoyfulCrow

I actually saw one of their busts for the first time ever in-store today! It was Oscar and it took *all* of my self-restraint not to buy him.  Doesn't help that _The Picture of Dorian Gray_ is one of my favourite books.


----------



## dbruner

I was at Homegoods Friday night and they had a few new things out, then I noticed they cleared an entire aisle!! Going again tomorrow to at least one.


----------



## Jezebelle

Brea California Home Goods today: tons of decor in!


----------



## Jezebelle

I need to find one of those Sleepy Hollow wood signposts! So cool!!


----------



## avgjoefriday

Stochey said:


> View attachment 458697
> 
> View attachment 458705
> 
> View attachment 458713


Stochey. Is this the veterans store?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stochey

avgjoefriday said:


> Stochey. Is this the veterans store?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the HomeGoods in Frisco, TX.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Stochey said:


> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=458697&d=1503788686"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=458705&d=1503788704"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=458713&d=1503788739"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


I want that three broomsticks cafe sign and the folding restaurant "chalkboard" type sign! My HomeGoods didn't have much of anything last week. I guess I'll be going back soon!


----------



## Goddess of Persia

I need This! My Beso dog exactly! And I have a pirate thing going due to my grandsons love of all things pirate! Wish me luck I'll be searching for it today!









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ring

I like that dog statue! I also need to make a sign like the witch one above...maybe it will be project this year!


----------



## yoboseiyo

man, i love the santa muerte statues they have. makes me wish i had a house or an apartment with a yard so i could have her out there watching the house.


----------



## ardeleon091

yoboseiyo said:


> man, i love the santa muerte statues they have. makes me wish i had a house or an apartment with a yard so i could have her out there watching the house.


In my neck of the woods some people do but for very different reasons lol. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Bought these gems today! They light up and have music and talking! Very interesting tombstones!!!


----------



## Julia_89

I have to go to HomeGoods and see what they have this year.


----------



## Stochey

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Bought these gems today! They light up and have music and talking! Very interesting tombstones!!!
> 
> View attachment 459345


Those are interesting! How much were they?


----------



## A Little Odd

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Bought these gems today! They light up and have music and talking! Very interesting tombstones!!!
> 
> View attachment 459345


I am dying to get these!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hallow-art

I made my rounds to two different Marshall's, TJ Maxx and a Home Goods which just opened on my travels this weekend. 
Almost the same things at all locations except HG, which didn't really have a large selection.


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

Grabbed these today. My friend grabbed the same things  We were really impressed with these little books.


----------



## windupcat

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Grabbed these today. My friend grabbed the same things  We were really impressed with these little books.


I'm slightly jealous. The art on those books is better than on some of the ones I found.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Grabbed these today. My friend grabbed the same things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were really impressed with these little books.


Do the books open?


----------



## AstorReinhardt

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Grabbed these today. My friend grabbed the same things  We were really impressed with these little books.


Which store did you find them at?


----------



## Ring

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Bought these gems today! They light up and have music and talking! Very interesting tombstones!!!
> 
> View attachment 459345


Wow, I love these so much...so amazing....!!!!


----------



## Hallow-art

Here's a few more from the weekend


----------



## Mrs. Voorhees

windupcat said:


> Mrs. Voorhees said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grabbed these today. My friend grabbed the same things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were really impressed with these little books.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm slightly jealous. The art on those books is better than on some of the ones I found.
Click to expand...

I do like your books too. Where did you get them? Truth is I love crafting but when I saw these I thought no way could I craft these for this price. I found them at Tj maxx They do open but they have a magnetic clasp. They are a great size too. They had 2 larger sizes but I loves these.


----------



## pauly88

Has anyone seen the 1800s Hearse? I don't have a photo but... It has two big wheels in the back ad two smaller ones in the front.
It has a tiny skull in middle I think. I can't seem to spot it at all


----------



## pauly88

Mrs. Voorhees said:


> Grabbed these today. My friend grabbed the same things  We were really impressed with these little books.


Oh glad to see they brought those books back. Homegoods by me had them last year. I wanted to beat myself for not grabbing them,


----------



## lilibat

HaunterMom said:


> View attachment 455177
> 
> 
> Today at Homegoods. Looks impressive.


Holy crap.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Stochey said:


> Those are interesting! How much were they?


They were $59.99 each. A little pricey, but I doubt I'll find something like them again.


----------



## screamqueen2012

i wonder if I am the only one waiting for the "good stuff" to hit the shelves....seems theres no really good smalls this year or big props...just same as last year and way way less........big reduction in new items but more stock of the same things.........our stores around us , the shelves are mostly empty in hg's... its going to be over in alittle over two weeks also............did they not get in overseas shipments?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

screamqueen2012 said:


> i wonder if I am the only one waiting for the "good stuff" to hit the shelves....seems theres no really good smalls this year or big props...just same as last year and way way less........big reduction in new items but more stock of the same things.........our stores around us , the shelves are mostly empty in hg's... its going to be over in alittle over two weeks also............did they not get in overseas shipments?


i'm not seeing it yet, either...except that DotD bride that is $300...and I can't justify that after the $1000 witch, the $150 witch, $200 for BB, the crystal ball from GR that was $100....yeah, it's time for me to cool it this year. *sob*


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Homegoods was the bomb dot com today! I was on the hunt for another item but I about dropped dead when I saw the Mr. and Mrs. Bones tombsone! The details are out of this world.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

one of my homegoods FINALLY got some things in.....had to come home with these!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

I was really hoping they would bring back the smaller Dracula candy bowl, but I haven't seen it in any of the pictures posted thus far.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus

Mine is still a wasteland of disappointment. At least our Marshall's finally got some fun stuff in. I picked up 4 of the skull hand wine goblets and another skull because, hey, a girl can never have too many skulls.


----------



## RCIAG

screamqueen2012 said:


> i wonder if I am the only one waiting for the "good stuff" to hit the shelves....seems theres no really good smalls this year or big props...just same as last year and way way less........big reduction in new items but more stock of the same things.........our stores around us , the shelves are mostly empty in hg's... its going to be over in alittle over two weeks also............did they not get in overseas shipments?


No, you're not.

I feel like the closest HG is all about fall stuff this year so far. They've got more aisles dedicated to generic pumpkin/leaves/orange things than to Halloween. They also don't have nearly as many large items as the other stores in this thread & everything is still spread out.

I'm hoping after this weekend they'll move it all together & add more since MD doesn't go back to school now until after Labor Day.


----------



## Bobbiejo

screamqueen2012 said:


> i wonder if I am the only one waiting for the "good stuff" to hit the shelves....seems theres no really good smalls this year or big props...just same as last year and way way less........big reduction in new items but more stock of the same things.........our stores around us , the shelves are mostly empty in hg's... its going to be over in alittle over two weeks also............did they not get in overseas shipments?


What's going to be over in two weeks? You lost me on this one.


----------



## Bobbiejo

wickedwillingwench said:


> screamqueen2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder if I am the only one waiting for the "good stuff" to hit the shelves....seems theres no really good smalls this year or big props...just same as last year and way way less........big reduction in new items but more stock of the same things.........our stores around us , the shelves are mostly empty in hg's... its going to be over in alittle over two weeks also............did they not get in overseas shipments?
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not seeing it yet, either...except that DotD bride that is $300...and I can't justify that after the $1000 witch, the $150 witch, $200 for BB, the crystal ball from GR that was $100....yeah, it's time for me to cool it this year. *sob*
Click to expand...

There's a $1000 witch? I must see this. You have any pictures?


----------



## exlibrisnyx

Has anyone spotted the much sought after headless horseman snow globe yet this year? 

I've combed through the photos but I haven't seen it yet. I'm still searching for it this year, I hope they get it in!

Also, I've seen the gorgeous metallic looking masquerade bust in photos for this year, but has anybody seen it in SC/NC stores yet?


----------



## A Little Odd

exlibrisnyx said:


> Has anyone spotted the much sought after headless horseman snow globe yet this year?
> 
> I've combed through the photos but I haven't seen it yet. I'm still searching for it this year, I hope they get it in!
> 
> Also, I've seen the gorgeous metallic looking masquerade bust in photos for this year, but has anybody seen it in SC/NC stores yet?


I've seen the masquerade busts in Charlotte, Raleigh and OBX. I didn't buy cause I don't have a need for them.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## exlibrisnyx

A Little Odd said:


> I've seen the masquerade busts in Charlotte, Raleigh and OBX. I didn't buy cause I don't have a need for them.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up! I'm already gearing up for disappointments this year


----------



## Bobbiejo

exlibrisnyx said:


> A Little Odd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the masquerade busts in Charlotte, Raleigh and OBX. I didn't buy cause I don't have a need for them.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up! I'm already gearing up for disappointments this year
Click to expand...

Yes, I just saw them this week at the Falls of Neuse Road HomeGoods in Raleigh. They had two of the smaller ones with different color masks and one really large one.


----------



## Bobbiejo

I posted this elsewhere, but thought the regular TJMaxx shoppers might be interested. I picked up two ouija pillows from HomeGoods today. They were a little expensive at $17 bucks each, but the quality seems very good. The back of the pillow is black just like the front and all four corners have tassels.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

exlibrisnyx said:


> Has anyone spotted the much sought after headless horseman snow globe yet this year?
> 
> I've combed through the photos but I haven't seen it yet. I'm still searching for it this year, I hope they get it in!
> 
> Also, I've seen the gorgeous metallic looking masquerade bust in photos for this year, but has anybody seen it in SC/NC stores yet?


I saw one of the metallic masquerade busts in one of my HG stores...I'm in NC...it was the Charlotte store off Rea Rd. I bought it last year so I left it alone  

Actually, it was the ONLY bust they had...they had no others.


----------



## exlibrisnyx

bobbiejo said:


> i posted this elsewhere, but thought the regular tjmaxx shoppers might be interested. I picked up two ouija pillows from homegoods today. They were a little expensive at $17 bucks each, but the quality seems very good. The back of the pillow is black just like the front and all four corners have tassels.


i must have these.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Bobbiejo said:


> There's a $1000 witch? I must see this. You have any pictures?


I have a feeling she is referring to the witch tabletop server! GrandinRoad carries it, but I think a few of the smaller, lesser known boutique shops carries it for a little less.


----------



## RCIAG

Bobbiejo said:


> What's going to be over in two weeks? You lost me on this one.


All the good stuff at HG/TJM/Marshalls will be gone waaay before Halloween & they don't get a ton of new stuff after a certain date so if you don't find things in the next few weeks you aren't going to find it, there isn't extra stuff in "the back" that they haven't put out & they're not going to get 4 more of those busts in before Halloween.

If you see it & want it you gotta grab it or else it will be gone.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Bobbiejo said:


> There's a $1000 witch? I must see this. You have any pictures?


it is at Grandin Road. I have been drooling over her for a long time now and my darling hubby 'let' me buy her as a 'thank you' for working hard to get our house sold. She's my second (and probably last) large piece from Katherine's collection. I also bought 'the Countess' from the Family Portrait line last fall.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

maggiesvineyard said:


> I have a feeling she is referring to the witch tabletop server! GrandinRoad carries it, but I think a few of the smaller, lesser known boutique shops carries it for a little less.
> 
> View attachment 460961


i got it from GR with a discount code that brought it from $1200 down to $900.


----------



## [email protected]

For any Canadians on here I went to Home Sense and Marshalls in Hamilton, Ontario and they both had stuff out. Much the same as what has been posted but on a smaller scale. I too am not seeing anything I must have this year.


----------



## pauly88

wickedwillingwench said:


> it is at Grandin Road. I have been drooling over her for a long time now and my darling hubby 'let' me buy her as a 'thank you' for working hard to get our house sold. She's my second (and probably last) large piece from Katherine's collection. I also bought 'the Countess' from the Family Portrait line last fall.


On the Countess is it the one in the round frame? If so wow where do they sell that at?
I know there is online stores but I always wanted see this collection in person..


----------



## jb1sb2

I want that one soooooo bad!



Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> Homegoods was the bomb dot com today! I was on the hunt for another item but I about dropped dead when I saw the Mr. and Mrs. Bones tombsone! The details are out of this world.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Stopped by my Homegoods last night and found lots of fun treasures! Seriously obsessed! My husband could not get me to leave!


----------



## Barbie K

FFFrog now that is a great selection! So many great things at your store. Wow!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

pauly88 said:


> On the Countess is it the one in the round frame? If so wow where do they sell that at?
> I know there is online stores but I always wanted see this collection in person..


we saw the Countess in person at Rogers Gardens in California last fall but I came home and ordered her from City Flowers in Seattle. They were a bit cheaper than everyone else and the service was good.


----------



## chachabella

WOW I wish my store looked like that.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

I'm seriously over the moon with my purchase from last night. I went searching for tombstones because they have the most unique ones and after seeing Mrs_Frankensteins post with the Mr. & Mrs. Bones tombstone, I had to find one of my own. I love that one!  Didn't find it, but instead came home with these! I purchase a few tombstones for the graveyard every year since they are a bit pricey. HOLY BANANAS!!!!!! I CANNOT believe I found the "MOTHER" of all tombstones! I thought I died and went to Halloween Heaven! It's HUGE!!! It lights up and talks and is made of quality heavy resin like the rest I've purchased. It's like 4'ft tall! I had to have it! I have never seen a resin tombstone this size! I found the other three hiding in the stores piles of amazingness. Made my year! Looks like I'll be making trips twice a week for more exciting finds!!!   

P.S. ALWAYS look in the summer clearance! I bought the angel and both crosses for ONLY $30 in the clearance because they are considered garden statues. I really scored!


----------



## schatze

HomeGoods, Metairie this AM


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

The prince one *dead* love love love it


----------



## Bobbiejo

I swung by a HomeGoods store and found the Halloween section had grown tremendously. I purchased a couple of cool wall signs. They need to lock the store doors because I do not need another thing.







My wallet agrees. 
I spoke to a manager who mentioned, similar to another TJMaxx I went to, that they receive merchandise every Monday, Wednesday, and Friday. New stuff usually gets put out the day after receiving it. I specially mentioned the large Day of the dead bride and the three broomsticks wood sign. She hadn't seen anything like that yet, but told me to keep checking.

I think I'm done shopping. Maybe. I just need to pick up a glue gun to construct my tarot card mobile.


----------



## MissT

schatze said:


> HomeGoods, Metairie this AM
> 
> 
> View attachment 461561


Love that gargoyle!


----------



## Bobbiejo

Picture of the HomeGood signs I picked up today. I've gone to two HomeGoods this week and both were newly stocked with Halloween merchandise. Now might be the time to check out your local stores. Happy hunting!


----------



## SpookyFairy

Does anyone else notice how quickly the Halloween decor is moving off the shelves at TJ Maxx/HomeGoods? I have been trying to get one of those busts but my store isn't carrying very many of them. I do find other things that I like. 

Today I bought four beaded pumpkin placemats ($9.99 each), an animated eyeball doorbell ($9.99) and headless horseman figure ($12.99). 









What's really awesome about the doorbell is that when you press the button, the doorbell wakes up and a glowing green eyeball appears complete with sound effects. Grandinroad sells an identical one for $24.00 and at TJ Maxx/HomeGoods this was selling for $9.99


----------



## Bobbiejo

SpookyFairy said:


> Does anyone else notice how quickly the Halloween decor is moving off the shelves at TJ Maxx/HomeGoods? I have been trying to get one of those busts but my store isn't carrying very many of them. I do find other things that I like.


Yes, I've noticed. Halloween stuff seems to be moving off the shelves pretty fast. Now when I'm browsing the Halloween aisle, I have to negotiate around other people to get a look at things. 

I'm curious if there's a method to TJMaxx's placement of products. Will some of these coveted, hard to find items (for example, like the large day of the dead bride) eventually make it to our local stores or will only a handful of places ultimately receive them?


----------



## SpookyFairy

Bobbiejo said:


> Yes, I've noticed. Halloween stuff seems to be moving off the shelves pretty fast. Now when I'm browsing the Halloween aisle, I have to negotiate around other people to get a look at things.
> 
> I'm curious if there's a method to TJMaxx's placement of products. Will some of these coveted, hard to find items (for example, like the large day of the dead bride) eventually make it to our local stores or will only a handful of places ultimately receive them?


I have no idea what their method is. There are two TJ Maxx stores in my area (2 hours apart from each other). The larger one certainly gets more products in. I'm actually going to be heading out to the store further away because I'm finding my local store is picked over and things are selling out fast. From what I was told by a clerk today, since Labor Day weekend is coming up, they will have an extra shipment in this week. I'll probably check tomorrow Friday and Saturday for new items. Labor Day weekend is likely to be a popular shopping weekend.


----------



## unlovedpoet

Found a few things at Home Goods. Bought the poison hand towels for my witchy kitchen. Also picked up the eye doorbell as well at TJ Maxx. They have a few colors for it but I prefer the crackled white version.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I like the white crackled version too, over the other colors. I think I have the red one....can't remember where I got it but I know it was last year so it's somewhere in my storage bins which I haven't dug out of the garage yet.

Where are people hanging these up though? I'm not sure I want to nail a hole in my front door to hang it, so has anyone figured a way to hang it without damaging whatever you're hanging it up on?


----------



## Slaughter83

This time of year always makes me feel sad about living in Australia. Saw this on instagram and loved the donut one. Of course I discovered home goods doesn't sell online do i cant even pay ridiculous shipping cost to get it. Has anyone else bought it? Tell me its horrible and im not missing anything hahaha


----------



## Caroluna

maggiesvineyard said:


> I like the white crackled version too, over the other colors. I think I have the red one....can't remember where I got it but I know it was last year so it's somewhere in my storage bins which I haven't dug out of the garage yet.
> 
> Where are people hanging these up though? I'm not sure I want to nail a hole in my front door to hang it, so has anyone figured a way to hang it without damaging whatever you're hanging it up on?


I use a command strip to hang mine on a column beside the steps to my front porch.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Caroluna said:


> I use a command strip to hang mine on a column beside the steps to my front porch.



I thought about command strips but I just have an uncovered stoop....not sure if that will withstand the outdoors. I may need to just find a place inside for it!


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

I recently bought it! If I find another one I'll send it your way


----------



## Mrs_Frankenstein

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> I recently bought it! If I find another one I'll send it your way


The donut hand towel that is lol


----------



## Bobbiejo

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Bought these gems today! They light up and have music and talking! Very interesting tombstones!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=459345&d=1503884632"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


What kind of phrases do they say? How big are they? They definitely look like they go right along with the whole circus theme that some of the stores are doing this year. Cool!


----------



## screamqueen2012

Bobbiejo said:


> What's going to be over in two weeks? You lost me on this one.


by sept 15 its pretty much over for anything coming in from shipments........the main items usually are on the shelves by now with other things coming in slower...the selection this year is very limited to what they have had...........our store shelves are still mainly empty.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> Homegoods was the bomb dot com today! I was on the hunt for another item but I about dropped dead when I saw the Mr. and Mrs. Bones tombsone! The details are out of this world.


this stone is really good, id jumped on that one too..........great buy.


----------



## PoeLover

screamqueen2012 said:


> by sept 15 its pretty much over for anything coming in from shipments........the main items usually are on the shelves by now with other things coming in slower...the selection this year is very limited to what they have had...........our store shelves are still mainly empty.


I completely agree. My HG, TJ Maxx, and Marshall's have tiny halloween sections this year compared to previous years. I have seen only a handful of new things. The rest is all repeats. I read somewhere that the coveted Old Salem Black Hat Inn, Sleepy Hollow Bed & Breakfast and the Three Broomsticks Cafe sign posts are limited to one per store. I'm still searching for the Black Hat Inn sign, but I'm not holding out much hope.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

My Home Goods is severely lacking this year, Only has one small shelf of Halloween but about 5 of fall/ harvest. Honestly, the TJ Maxx's and Marshalls have had more than HG this year and that usually isn't the case here. I went today and I don't think I'm going back for about a week, if nothing more then, I probably won't go back this season. disappointing .


----------



## Slaughter83

Mrs_Frankenstein said:


> I recently bought it! If I find another one I'll send it your way


What an awesome offer, thank you! We need to start up a HG smuggling ring hahaha


----------



## SpookyFairy

Slaughter83 said:


> What an awesome offer, thank you! We need to start up a HG smuggling ring hahaha


Yes, we do. My HomeGoods just hasn't carried any of the busts that I want. I see the Frankenstein one. I would have been that person to get the giant 5-6 ft pumpkin man nutcracker too!


----------



## Bobbiejo

I stopped at a HomeGoods store yesterday morning about 30 minutes after it opened. Yes, I thought I was done shopping, but I couldn't help myself. I'm trying to find those elusive items we keep hearing about. While not the Bed & Breakfast sign or the Three Broomsticks Cafe sign, I did find these. I have a feeling they came in on the Wednesday truck and were put out Thursday morning. That means today could possibly be your lucky day should you be near a store when they open.  Got to have faith! No stores this weekend for me, but I hope to see you all posting more great finds.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Bobbiejo said:


> I stopped at a HomeGoods store yesterday morning about 30 minutes after it opened. Yes, I thought I was done shopping, but I couldn't help myself. I'm trying to find those elusive items we keep hearing about. While not the Bed & Breakfast sign or the Three Broomsticks Cafe sign, I did find these. I have a feeling they came in on the Wednesday truck and were put out Thursday morning. That means today could possibly be your lucky day should you be near a store when they open.  Got to have faith! No stores this weekend for me, but I hope to see you all posting more great finds.



Ohhh good finds there! I'm digging those books!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Ok if we're going to put it out there, if anyone is on or near the east coast and wouldn't mind the inconvenience, I am looking for 2 busts that have been elusive for me for quite some time: the Deadgar bust, and the vampire bust (the standalone guy, not the Mr & Mrs). I'd be more than happy to return the favor if I find anything you've been looking for.


----------



## Bobbiejo

maggiesvineyard said:


> Ok if we're going to put it out there, if anyone is on or near the east coast and wouldn't mind the inconvenience, I am looking for 2 busts that have been elusive for me for quite some time: the Deadgar bust, and the vampire bust (the standalone guy, not the Mr & Mrs). I'd be more than happy to return the favor if I find anything you've been looking for.


How close to the coast are you talking? I'm in Raleigh. Could you possibly post pictures of both of these busts so there's no confusion about which ones you are looking for?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Well I was thinking just east coast in general, since I am also east coast....figured the shipping would be manageable if both parties were on the same coast.

I apologize if these are anyone's photos....I just lifted them from Google! lol

The infamous Deadgar....









And the vampire....


----------



## pauly88

I too have been not having luck on finding anything neat or unique.. (unlike last year) I still am not finding the black Hearse (1700s look)
Being September I hope that changes.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Do u have a pic of the hearse? I just bought one earlier this week, but I'm guessing it's not the same one?


----------



## pauly88

Not my photo but here it is (I hope it shows up)


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I can see why you're looking for that...it's lovely! Makes the one I bought look child-like LOL

I'll keep an eye out for it...


----------



## jb1sb2

I found these two at Homegoods, they had to come home with me.


----------



## dbruner

pauly88, I was looking for that hearse two years ago and couldn't find one, a member here was kind enough to send me one he found. I haven't seen one so far this year but will keep my eye out for it.


----------



## Sashasmommy

Yaaaaay hit home goods and Marshall's in MD. Wish I could find the Deadgar Allen Poe bust though. And I really need the wooden post with sleepy hollow and the monster candy bowl head trick or treater vampire and Frankenstein. Love them!


----------



## Sashasmommy

I soooo need Dedgar


----------



## pauly88

maggiesvineyard said:


> I can see why you're looking for that...it's lovely! Makes the one I bought look child-like LOL
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for it...


Nah yours is neat too. I just like the other one because it would fit with a Victorian or Edgar allan poe look. the themes are endless.
Is there something you want me to lookout for? I'm not on the east coast but I can be you're next set of eyes. (no pun intended)


----------



## pauly88

dbruner said:


> pauly88, I was looking for that hearse two years ago and couldn't find one, a member here was kind enough to send me one he found. I haven't seen one so far this year but will keep my eye out for it.


Thank you. is there something you're looking for too? I never saw it last year either. But I saw the 4ft metal hearse funny how it works,


----------



## Bobbiejo

Sashasmommy said:


> Yaaaaay hit home goods and Marshall's in MD. Wish I could find the Deadgar Allen Poe bust though. And I really need the wooden post with sleepy hollow and the monster candy bowl head trick or treater vampire and Frankenstein. Love them!


Yay! You found the Sleepy Hollow Inn sign!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

pauly88 said:


> Nah yours is neat too. I just like the other one because it would fit with a Victorian or Edgar allan poe look. the themes are endless.
> Is there something you want me to lookout for? I'm not on the east coast but I can be you're next set of eyes. (no pun intended)


Nope, just Deadgar and the vampire bust I posted on the previous page! Had I of seen the hearse you're looking for, I certainly would have went for that one instead of the one I got, especially since my general (non-Halloween) decor is slightly Victorian-ish. In fact, I was actually thinking about returning it, because I'm not quite sure where to put it. It was one of those impulse buys, you know how that goes! LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Sashasmommy said:


> Yaaaaay hit home goods and Marshall's in MD. Wish I could find the Deadgar Allen Poe bust though. And I really need the wooden post with sleepy hollow and the monster candy bowl head trick or treater vampire and Frankenstein. Love them!


Something about your second photo made me giggle....the casualty of Halloween shopping = empty bags all over the floor! Hahaha


----------



## Sashasmommy

Lmao had to pull out the hidden goodies lol. Hubby will see all when it's deco time lol. Sooo excited!


----------



## Sashasmommy

Totally need this and mini vampire ASAP!


----------



## Frogger

I am looking for another one of the GIANT outdoor skulls. If anyone sees one in the greater houston area, please let me know!


----------



## Sashasmommy

I need the wooden sleepy hollow post. Love it


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Sashasmommy said:


> Totally need this and mini vampire ASAP!


"Mini" vampire? No hiding him from the hubby! LOL

He is really cute though...


----------



## Sashasmommy

Oh I can hide him. 2 walk in closets lol


----------



## jb1sb2

The sign was awesome. But the almost 2' candle holder had to come home with me.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

jb1sb2 said:


> The sign was awesome. But the almost 2' candle holder had to come home with me.


Impressive! Good find...


----------



## dbruner

I almost bought that little tree that looks like baby Groot the other night, he's so cute!


----------



## dbruner

Frogger, you're in the Houston area? Hope you and your home are ok.


----------



## jb1sb2

Some of the cabinets and a canvas sign at HG.


----------



## yoboseiyo

that candle holder is so pretty!


----------



## Godcrusher

window shopping today and found 3 items I will be buying next week. Frankie Bust, skull phone and witch hat. All of them look fantastic.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

pauly88 said:


> View attachment 463289
> 
> 
> Not my photo but here it is (I hope it shows up)


I'm not sure if you've already seen them but I found a few on EBay. They're too pricey for my blood but thought I'd share nonetheless!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hearse-Fune...734469?hash=item1c904830c5:g:FSsAAOSw~e5ZVySH

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halloween-H...662587?hash=item2116b1a8bb:g:LHYAAOSwFe5X09XL

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Hearse-...458090?hash=item58fdef91aa:g:tMcAAOSwgZ1Xr5-S

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-17-Prop...944508?hash=item3aeea5c53c:g:HiYAAOSw65FXwg5B


----------



## A Little Odd

maggiesvineyard said:


> I'm not sure if you've already seen them but I found a few on EBay. They're too pricey for my blood but thought I'd share nonetheless!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hearse-Fune...734469?hash=item1c904830c5:g:FSsAAOSw~e5ZVySH
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halloween-H...662587?hash=item2116b1a8bb:g:LHYAAOSwFe5X09XL
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Hearse-...458090?hash=item58fdef91aa:g:tMcAAOSwgZ1Xr5-S
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-17-Prop...944508?hash=item3aeea5c53c:g:HiYAAOSw65FXwg5B


That is ridiculous! I think it was $17 at the most at the store when I bought mine 2 years ago.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sashasmommy

I need the candle holder in black or silver


----------



## pauly88

maggiesvineyard said:


> I'm not sure if you've already seen them but I found a few on EBay. They're too pricey for my blood but thought I'd share nonetheless!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hearse-Fune...734469?hash=item1c904830c5:g:FSsAAOSw~e5ZVySH
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halloween-H...662587?hash=item2116b1a8bb:g:LHYAAOSwFe5X09XL
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Hearse-...458090?hash=item58fdef91aa:g:tMcAAOSwgZ1Xr5-S
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-17-Prop...944508?hash=item3aeea5c53c:g:HiYAAOSw65FXwg5B


Thank you for showing me. But alas that is on pricey side. I will still keep on hunting.


----------



## dbruner

Those prices for the hearse are insane. I don't remember exactly what I paid, but it was in the $30 to $35 range. I was in homegoods today and looked but I did not see one, I will keep looking for you. They did have a new one with a coffin coming out of the back. I think I found the dishtowels with the Halloween donuts on them. I will have to go back through the thread to make sure they are the right ones.


----------



## A Little Odd

dbruner said:


> Those prices for the hearse are insane. I don't remember exactly what I paid, but it was in the $30 to $35 range. I was in homegoods today and looked but I did not see one, I will keep looking for you. They did have a new one with a coffin coming out of the back. I think I found the dishtowels with the Halloween donuts on them. I will have to go back through the thread to make sure they are the right ones.


It was $24.99. I saw them last year, but none this year.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbruner

Slaughter83 said:


> This time of year always makes me feel sad about living in Australia. Saw this on instagram and loved the donut one. Of course I discovered home goods doesn't sell online do i cant even pay ridiculous shipping cost to get it. Has anyone else bought it? Tell me its horrible and im not missing anything hahaha


Slaughter83, I found the dishtowels with the donuts on them today. It's a set of 2. PM me your address and I will send them to you.


----------



## Goddess of Persia

Goddess of Persia said:


> I need This! My Beso dog exactly! And I have a pirate thing going due to my grandsons love of all things pirate! Wish me luck I'll be searching for it today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


My stepdaughter found it for me in NJ, where she goes to school ♡♡ 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Way to go, Goddess of Persia! It really is cute.


----------



## kristinms8

jb1sb2 said:


> This guy had to come home with me from Homegoods. He will be staying out year round by my fireplace. Along with the Black Pearl pirate ship I found that I could not pass up.


Awesome finds! Can I ask how much the pirate ship was?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kristinms8

jb1sb2 said:


> This beauty had to come home with me this morning! They had a small one with an led light in it last year. But this one is like 2 feet tall!


Awesome! Love it! I've seen the candle holder ones but never the big one. Do you mind me asking how much it was?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbie K

I was so tempted to buy the cabinet but I just don't have a spot for it. Cute Thanksgiving mugs too but I resisted all.


----------



## jb1sb2

Thanks! Sure, I saw one locally last year. It started out at 399.99, which I would not have paid. I was in Savannah, GA when I saw mine marked down to 144.00 so I jumped on it.











kristinms8 said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy had to come home with me from Homegoods. He will be staying out year round by my fireplace. Along with the Black Pearl pirate ship I found that I could not pass up.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome finds! Can I ask how much the pirate ship was?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## jb1sb2

I have two pairs of the smaller ones I bought last year. This is the first time I saw one this size. It was 29.99.



kristinms8 said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This beauty had to come home with me this morning! They had a small one with an led light in it last year. But this one is like 2 feet tall!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Love it! I've seen the candle holder ones but never the big one. Do you mind me asking how much it was?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Barbie K said:


> I was so tempted to buy the cabinet but I just don't have a spot for it. Cute Thanksgiving mugs too but I resisted all.


I have no idea where I am going to place that cabinet either but I had no willpower (I got the pumpkin spice one). And OMG....those Hocus Pocus/Witch's Brew nesting bowls are just sitting there all by themselves,,,,,I SOOo NEEEEED them! Obviously I wouldn't have had any self control over those either! LOL


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Hubby picked this up as an early anniversary present (this Halloween will be our 25th married, 29th together)... it didn't have a price tag on it, and they offered it to him for $30... score!


----------



## Barbie K

Second store I went to had three of the cabinets.
Wasn't there a green one last year?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Barbie K said:


> Second store I went to had three of the cabinets.
> Wasn't there a green one last year?


Yes, the witch's brew was green last year! I think I actually like the orange one better...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

CzarinaKatarina said:


> Hubby picked this up as an early anniversary present (this Halloween will be our 25th married, 29th together)... it didn't have a price tag on it, and they offered it to him for $30... score!


Nice! I think I actually saw that in my HomeGoods, but the bride and groom busts I bought last year are so similar so I passed it up. What was I thinking?!? LOL


----------



## jb1sb2

I have apparently started a skull collection. Lol!


----------



## blackflamecandle

maggiesvineyard said:


> Yes, the witch's brew was green last year! I think I actually like the orange one better...


They must have both green and orange this year. The one I got a couple weeks ago is green...I had only seen orange ones posted this year, so I was surprised to see it! I think I prefer the green, but I would've been happy with either color. Now if only I could find the pumpkin spice one!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

jb1sb2 said:


> I have apparently started a skull collection. Lol!


I'm right there with you! I never intended to have a collection of them....it just sorta happened organically. Yours are quite lovely, and I'm sure if I happened upon them in my shopping endeavors I would've added them to my "pile"!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I found another Marshalls close to home that I hadn't been to before.....of course I came home with a few new things!


----------



## RCIAG

OMGIloveskullstoo...that is a slippery slope for me. I see one I must have then another then BAM!! you've got tubs full of skulls, Pez, JOLs, tabby cats...just ugh. I can't even go there with some things.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I know what u mean. It's like once you hit a certain number, then you HAVE to buy them because at that point you're a collector whether you want to be or not. I do have quite a few pumpkins too, but I can safely say those are the only 2 things I have in.....errr......abundance


----------



## CH31

maggiesvineyard said:


> I'm right there with you! I never intended to have a collection of them....it just sorta happened organically. Yours are quite lovely, and I'm sure if I happened upon them in my shopping endeavors I would've added them to my "pile"!
> 
> View attachment 466577


I love that one in the front! Where did you find it?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I just realized I didn't include that skull in my last post as one of my finds at Marshalls today! Here's a better pic of it. The cork is faux, unfortunately.....but it was still unique enough to add to my collection


----------



## CH31

Thanks! I'll have to make a trip to marshalls this week. I'd love to find some of those books too.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I seem to be finding all the good things this year at Marshalls, instead of HomeGoods or TJMax. I think last year it was HomeGoods for me. Despite all the store choices, I'm still searching for those few elusive items that are killing me not to find!


----------



## jb1sb2

Same way it happened to me.  I have more in the attic that I will be bringing down soon. Ohhhh, I love the Viking and demon ones that you have! 



maggiesvineyard said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have apparently started a skull collection. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right there with you! I never intended to have a collection of them....it just sorta happened organically. Yours are quite lovely, and I'm sure if I happened upon them in my shopping endeavors I would've added them to my "pile"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=466577&d=1504633007"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
Click to expand...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Sadly I have a few more too, but no idea where they are! The Viking one is my favorite, but the horned beast, errr, not so much. He kinda creeps me out! LOL. I bought them a couple years ago from Design Toscano. I was just on their site the other day and I think they may even still have them. They're kinda pricey if I remember, not your typical HomeGoods $10 price, but they are very good quality (unlike the cheaper ones, like that one I just bought today from Marshalls).


----------



## halloweenjoy

Not sure where to put this, but today I stopped in the "AT HOME" store (formerly called Garden Ridge Pottery) -- they had lots of cool Halloween things! (Halloween was ALL over the store!) If ya'll have one of those in your area, might be worth checking out.


----------



## jb1sb2

I love so much stuff at Design Toscano. Well I love that beast.  I just noticed you are in NC. hello neighbor, I am just across the border in SC.


----------



## jb1sb2

I know right?!?!?!? Busts, crazy bones, tombstones and now skulls!


----------



## Jezebel82

jb1sb2 said:


> Same way it happened to me.  I have more in the attic that I will be bringing down soon. Ohhhh, I love the Viking and demon ones that you have!


Another skull collector here too! I didn't even realize I had one until I brought another home and my husband was complaining about my collection. I'm like what collection as he starts counting all the skulls in the room. Oops


----------



## pauly88

I haven't seen those books anywhere yet.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

jb1sb2 said:


> I know right?!?!?!? Busts, crazy bones, tombstones and now skulls!


Oh lord you had to go and mention busts! I completely forgot I had quite a collection of them (and actively still looking to add to it!). I'll try and get a group photo of them all after I dig out all my Halloween stuff to begin decorating.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

jb1sb2 said:


> I love so much stuff at Design Toscano. Well I love that beast.  I just noticed you are in NC. hello neighbor, I am just across the border in SC.



I love them too. I bit the bullet and bought a few paintings when I first bought my house (had to eat ramen for a month), and a set of their baby fawn statues that I keep in my garden bed in the front yard. Get lots of compliments on them....they are SOO cute. Not Halloween, but still. 

Oh and hello neighbor!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

halloweenjoy said:


> Not sure where to put this, but today I stopped in the "AT HOME" store (formerly called Garden Ridge Pottery) -- they had lots of cool Halloween things! (Halloween was ALL over the store!) If ya'll have one of those in your area, might be worth checking out.


I'm not 100% sure since I don't have an At Home near me, but I think there may be a separate thread for them? 

With that said, I really REALLY wish there was one around here.....many people have posted their good finds from there and I feel like I'm missing out! LOL


----------



## Witchie_Woman

Barbie K said:


> I was so tempted to buy the cabinet but I just don't have a spot for it. Cute Thanksgiving mugs too but I resisted all.



OMG!! The Hocus Pocus and Witches Brew bowls!! I have been looking EVERYWHERE for those! So jealous!


----------



## reaper27

Found this at a homegoods - first time I have seen this so I picked it up


----------



## Hallow-art

reaper27 said:


> Found this at a homegoods - first time I have seen this so I picked it up
> 
> View attachment 467865


now that is clever! Brings to mind the "pen, apple, pineapple pen" skeleton at Home Depot this year lol


----------



## kristinms8

Barbie K said:


> Second store I went to had three of the cabinets.
> Wasn't there a green one last year?


Yeah the Witches Brew was green instead of orange last year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## battygirl

HELP!! I need 2 more of the Ciroa brand Wicked dinner plates. I am willing to not only pay for shipping and plates but a reasonable finders fee. I cannot find 2 more for a full place sitting. These are not the Wicca lace ones from department 222. Please let me know if you can help me out. I live in Louisiana btw. Thank you


----------



## RCIAG

Went to HomeGoods a little further away for some more storage things so of course I bought a ginormous Mexican pottery JOL & a smaller one! I did buy my storage things too but that was in addition to the JOLs. I'll post pics later but they were much cheaper this year than last year. Last year they were $60-$80 for the Mexican pottery but this thing is ginormous & was only $40. 

This store also had the full sized DotD Bride. She's very pretty in person & I wish I had a place & use for her because she is pretty spectacular. If anyone here gets her please post pics.

I'm a teeny bit disappointed in HG/TJMaxx this year. This year I'm looking for a cute witch they have very few witches in general & a ton of oversized stuff that I can't really use or it just doesn't interest me. There's just been very little stuff that I see & say "I MUST HAVE IT!!" Lots of white, grey, sparkly & bedazzled things, lots of skulls, but most of it isn't just grabbing me.

That seems to be true of a lot of places. And while I never buy much from Spirit I like to visit it just because it's there, & they aren't even opening in my area until NEXT WEEKEND!!


----------



## Bobbiejo

Can you post what city you were visiting in case someone is reading from nearby that might be interested in the large day of the dead bride? I have not seen it anywhere in the Raleigh/Durham area, nor the three broomsticks hanging sign darn it!


----------



## RCIAG

I'm in MD, the store was in Mt. Airy, MD. I was very surprised to see it.


----------



## Aquarius

Some things at my store...


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

battygirl, I'd be happy to look for you. I know I have seen the salad plates at one of my local stores, so hopefully they'll have 2 of the dinner plates. They're really pretty; I had to talk myself out of trying to collect a set.

I don't want a finder's fee, either. I'm already there looking for myself, anyway!


----------



## Bobbiejo

Aquarius said:


> Some things at my store...


Another day of the dead bride! Is it $300?


----------



## Aquarius

Bobbiejo said:


> Another day of the dead bride! Is it $300?


Yes she is $300.00


----------



## Apocalypse Pony

I am trying not to buy much this year, but I found one of the small fortune tellers at HomeGoods & had to pick it up. I really wanted one last year & never found one. I also came across a large version of the "walking dead" candle holder. This one is about a foot & a half tall, and the base the 2 skeletons are holding is big enough to hold a serving bowl. I'm planning to use it on the dinner table for our Halloween get-together.


----------



## battygirl

Thank you Apocalypse pony!! I sure do appreciate it.


----------



## jb1sb2

I saw the weirdest thing I have ever seen at a Home goods just now! I mean what is it? Very creepy, so I kind of love it. But at a homegoods?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Ok now that is definitely weird looking!  And definitely odd for HomeGoods.....


----------



## dbruner

Wow, that things creepy!


----------



## RCIAG

What is that thing made ofm worms?!?! Is it poseable or was it in permanently sitting position? I'm glad there wasn't one at any stores I went to because that's the thing that would've spoken to me & I'd have to take it home & I would've then been done for the season!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Has anyone seen ANY Yankee Candle Witches Brew candles at HGs this year? I haven't seen even a tea light! Luckily, I have quite a few jars stocked up from years past but it scares me that eventually I may have to pay FULL RETAIL for them if HG stops carrying them.


----------



## Bobbiejo

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Has anyone seen ANY Yankee Candle Witches Brew candles at HGs this year? I haven't seen even a tea light! Luckily, I have quite a few jars stocked up from years past but it scares me that eventually I may have to pay FULL RETAIL for them if HG stops carrying them.


I picked up three witches brew cauldrons a few weeks ago. That's all they had at the time. I haven't seen anymore since. I am already down to two. It's very possible, I suppose, that the cauldrons were last year's stock.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

jb1sb2 said:


> I saw the weirdest thing I have ever seen at a Home goods just now! I mean what is it? Very creepy, so I kind of love it. But at a homegoods?


that thing reminds me of the 'latex man' from the first season of AHS and i bet it would supereasy to make one with black electrical tape.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i haven't been just blown away by HG this year but I have spent plenty there. I was THRILLED today to find the glass skull platters (I thought they were plates but they are HUGE full sized platters) with the Victorian looking male/female skulls on them. i found BOTH...they are going to be used in my year round Halloween wall of 'family portraits'.

(photo stolen from jb1sb2---thank you!)


----------



## jb1sb2

Poseable and appeared to be made of recycled tires. It was 299.99




RCIAG said:


> What is that thing made ofm worms?!?! Is it poseable or was it in permanently sitting position? I'm glad there wasn't one at any stores I went to because that's the thing that would've spoken to me & I'd have to take it home & I would've then been done for the season!


----------



## jb1sb2

That didn't dawn on me at the time, but so true!




wickedwillingwench said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the weirdest thing I have ever seen at a Home goods just now! I mean what is it? Very creepy, so I kind of love it. But at a homegoods?
> 
> 
> 
> that thing reminds me of the 'latex man' from the first season of AHS and i bet it would supereasy to make one with black electrical tape.
Click to expand...


----------



## grim gravely

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Has anyone seen ANY Yankee Candle Witches Brew candles at HGs this year? I haven't seen even a tea light! Luckily, I have quite a few jars stocked up from years past but it scares me that eventually I may have to pay FULL RETAIL for them if HG stops carrying them.


I haven't seen witches brew but I have seen Purr-Chouli which is basically the same thing.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Has anyone seen ANY Yankee Candle Witches Brew candles at HGs this year? I haven't seen even a tea light! Luckily, I have quite a few jars stocked up from years past but it scares me that eventually I may have to pay FULL RETAIL for them if HG stops carrying them.


yankee is selling WB on their website, fyi


----------



## SkullAddict

Saw this guy today. Has this bust been discussed? Can't remember who this is.....


----------



## SkullAddict

Saw some other cute stuff....


----------



## Godcrusher

Wife surprised me with this. Side note why does the mobile site turn all pics on its side?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

SeanLee said:


> I can't stand TJMAX.


then don't shop there...more for us.


----------



## Bobbiejo

I stopped at both a TJ Maxx and HomeGoods briefly while out of town for work to look for witches brew candles. Found none, but there were some books I hadn't seen before and a large selection of Halloween items in general. I may stop back by tomorrow or Tuesday before heading out of town just in case something good pops up.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

SkullAddict said:


> Saw this guy today. Has this bust been discussed? Can't remember who this is.....


Yes, that's the vampire bust!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

SkullAddict said:


> Saw some other cute stuff....


That vampire driving the carriage/car is so cute! I'm gonna have to keep an eye out for that!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

wickedwillingwench said:


> yankee is selling WB on their website, fyi


Their Witch's Brew tea lights are currently half off at $5!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Godcrusher said:


> Wife surprised me with this. Side note why does the mobile site turn all pics on its side?



Nice! Reminds me a little bit of the one GrandinRoad is carrying this year.

Most of my photos post sideways, too. I'm not 100% but I think it has to do with the file size.


----------



## battygirl

Bobbyjo I am in need of 2 of those dinner plates I see in the picture. They are circoa brand and the pribt is wicked. I am willing to pay for shipping, for the plates and a finders fee. If you are up to it. I cannot find them anywhere. I live in Louisiana. Please let me know if tgis is something you would do. I would be forever grateful.


----------



## Bobbiejo

battygirl said:


> Bobbyjo I am in need of 2 of those dinner plates I see in the picture. They are circoa brand and the pribt is wicked. I am willing to pay for shipping, for the plates and a finders fee. If you are up to it. I cannot find them anywhere. I live in Louisiana. Please let me know if tgis is something you would do. I would be forever grateful.


I believe they had both large and small versions of that plate. The plates on the higher shelf might have been smaller. You are in need of two of the largest plates. Is that correct?


----------



## battygirl

Yes the larger dinner size plates. I think they are 11 inches.


----------



## Bobbiejo

battygirl said:


> Yes the larger dinner size plates. I think they are 11 inches.


I picked up four plates. They seem kind of delicate. Your decision - you can have all four and have two as backup or I can keep two and send you two. Let me know. I won't be able to mail them out until next week when I return home.


----------



## battygirl

I will take all four if that's ok Bobbijo. Thank you so much, you are a life saver!! I'll pm you my address and see how you want to exchange funds. Thanks again!!


----------



## SkullAddict

Has anyone else noticed the subtle variations on the vampire bust this year? I was confused and thought it was a new one... These are both from this year.


----------



## SkullAddict

Saw this guy yest. I think I need to go back and snag it. There was three of them... hopefully one will still be there! You never know!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

interesting....


----------



## Sashasmommy

I couldn't wait to decorate. I really neeeeed Dedgar and the dead groom still. And possibly more!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

SkullAddict said:


> Has anyone else noticed the subtle variations on the vampire bust this year? I was confused and thought it was a new one... These are both from this year.


Maybe they are different sizes? I'm not sure about the vampire but I know a few of the busts they've been carrying over the last few years have both a large version and a small version. Last year I bought the Frankie bust on EBay thinking it was the large one but to my surprise it was the small one. I bought the larger one this year and there are some differences, even though it's the same Frankie bust.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Sashasmommy said:


> I couldn't wait to decorate. I really neeeeed Dedgar and the dead groom still. And possibly more!


Wow the white background on your fireplace really makes the Halloween decor pop!


----------



## Sashasmommy

Thanks it was all brown brick I refinished it and had the mantel built in. Love decorating it. Thinking I need a creepy mirror


----------



## Sashasmommy

I love those way better than the ones I found they are similar though


----------



## Nox Eterna

SkullAddict said:


> Has anyone else noticed the subtle variations on the vampire bust this year? I was confused and thought it was a new one... These are both from this year.


I saw two of the one on the left brought one home with me, is the other one smaller?


----------



## SkullAddict

They were the same size. The one on the left was at a TJ Maxx, and I've seen several of them. The one on the right was in a Home Goods I believe, but I've only seen one. I don't know if that's relevant or not. I've def seen different sizes for the Frankenstein busts this year, and I think a small Mr and Mrs Count Dracula set... but not any small vampire busts. It's subtle differences... but I had to put the two pics next to each other because I kept wondering if the other was supposed to be someone else. Maybe it's one from an old season? Weird, huh!?


----------



## SkullAddict

Saw some really neat things tonight I haven't seen yet! I'm going to have to break them up into several posts since my phone isn't letting me select more than a couple pics at a time.


----------



## SkullAddict

I really want this Frankenstein Bride... but I can't swing it this year. (My boyfriend's been out of work for awhile, but he just started a new job. Yay!) I'm trying to stay out of these stores, but I feel like a thirsty vampire lately! Lol! I had to go see everything I was missing!


----------



## SkullAddict

I really wanted this black smiling cat too, but the pumpkin was broken and had a giant hole in the side. I was really disappointed! Has anyone else been seeing a lot of broken stuff? I've seen a ton of it, which I thought was pretty unusual compared to the last couple years. Especially a lot of the big stuff is smashed or missing corners.... Every once in a while I can understand something being damaged... but quite a few of the Buffalo area stores have a lot of broken stuff.


----------



## SkullAddict

Adorable towels and table runner. I might need to go back for some of these....


----------



## SkullAddict

The ear of Franky on this bust is strange... there's extra material around it....and he's missing the other bolt in his neck.


----------



## SkullAddict

Here's some of the loot I did bring home this year.... I really like these little orange sugar skull style cat and dog plates! I found the smiling cat I posted yesterday at another location, and she had to have a friend, right? Lol. Then me and dishes... I wanted sets of these bowls but refrained and just grabbed one of each. There was a spider and web one too that was super cute. The outside of the bowls are cool... kind of like a pineapple. I had to have the little sugar skull style dog and cat pepper shakers! The skull in the center matches the skull tea set I picked up last year. It's kind of like a giant sugar container. I kept hoping I'd see a skull creamer to match! I picked up the pumpkin plate a week or two ago but found the similar style skull one. Love them!


----------



## SkullAddict

Some more great finds I did bring home.... I love this cup. The kitty looks a little like one of mine. This pillow is sooo cool. (Not that I needed another pillow in my house.) The candy corn moves into the pockets for each day. My SO's daughter is going to love it! And.... an unusual water globe. I did bring home the donut towels the other night too.


----------



## SkullAddict

A few more things I brought home.... I'm really liking the cat stuff this year. Normally I'm dying over all the skulls, but I have so many! I decided I needed to add a few cutesy Halloween things this year. I was hoping to score the cat bobble head, but i haven't seen it yet. I did see the pumpkin bobble head and passed on it... and am kind of wishing I hadn't. (Sorry for so many posts all at once!)


----------



## RCIAG

SkullAddict said:


> Has anyone else been seeing a lot of broken stuff? I've seen a ton of it, which I thought was pretty unusual compared to the last couple years. Especially a lot of the big stuff is smashed or missing corners.... Every once in a while I can understand something being damaged... but quite a few of the Buffalo area stores have a lot of broken stuff.


Same here, I've seen a ton of broken things this year & I even broke a large Yankee Candle jar in one store myself! I made a rookie mistake of picking it up by the lid & before I could get my hand under it, BAM!, it was in a million little pieces on the floor. I know better than to pick candles up like that but for whatever reason I did it anyway.

I was in one TJMaxx & they had 2 sets of the the 3 see-no-evil-hear-no-evil-speak-no-evil sitting skeletons & BOTH sets had heads & other pieces missing. You couldn't have even bought both & made one set there was so much missing.

Same for some of the larger pieces, things cracked, corners missing, etc. But that's how I got my skelly bride last year, she didn't have the electronic bits, so she didn't have any light up eyes at all, like the whole piece had just either been taken out or fell out, so I got a discount on her.

I also hate that they put the price tags on the bottom of the ginormous, heavy things. They've gotten better, like the larger life sized pieces like the DotD bride will have hang tags off the top or side with the price, but some of the tombstones & my giant Mexican pottery pumpkins have the price tags on the bottom or near the bottom. Then a lot of the larger things are on the top shelf, behind 50 other small breakable things, so it's pretty inevitable that things are going to be broken & I'm amazed that more things aren'tl in pieces more often.

If you're lucky you can see the price through the glass shelf, but sometimes that's not possible & you have to move everything on several shelves to get what you want then you see that it's outta your pay grade so then you have to put it all back.

I really don't understand how they merchandise things at all. 

This seems to be the year of white pumpkins, bedazzled skulls/pumpkins & ginormous things I love but have no use for & would take up valuable storage space. Or at the very east would have to be stored in the garage or attic with zero temp control.


----------



## SkullAddict

RCAIG - U are def right! Stuff is super packed on their shelves. I have a fear I'm going to break something, especially when I decide to not get a cart, and I am holding three things while trying to pick up a fourh to see a price tag. Thank goodness the shelves are glass. That def helps many times. I don't know why they insist on putting prices on the bottom of the big stuff. You have a good point though! It's so easy to bump stuff on their displays. Just seems like there's significantly more broken stuff this year tho.


----------



## SkullAddict

RCAIG - Storage is definitely a problem. I'm in an apartment and have moved a couple times in the last several years. My boyfriend and I are talking about buying a house... but until we do... I look at all the gravestones and busts.... I want them but I def do not want to store those giant things or move them! You have such a good point too about heated storage. It makes a big difference. I'm also sooo saturated with so much Halloween stuff... I just don't have room for the bigger peices right now. (That and my boyfriend will notice the big stuff but not the smaller stuff. Lol!)


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Every time I make a purchase, I make a point to take their online survey (link is on your receipt) and I keep giving them the same feedback each and every time.....which is that all of their breakables are piled onto tables that are way too close together that you can barely push your cart through. They're probably getting sick of my feedback....they're like, here's this girl again about the breakables on the tables! LOL


----------



## SkullAddict

That's a good idea to keep telling them tho! I don't mind asking for a discount (like how RCAIG just mentioned getting the skelly bride). Sometimes I think I can fix something or maybe the problem is minor. Last season I got a discount on a gargoyle with light up eyes because the eyes didn't light up....but it still looked pretty amazing! t's not like he was missing a wing or something! Lol. I think I'm going to do that too...use the online surveys. I looove Halloween shopping in their stores, but it's disappointing when stuff is this smashed. I keep wondering if a truck rolled or something. Maybe I'm just being too critical... is someone happy to buy stuff that broken?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

SkullAddict said:


> The ear of Franky on this bust is strange... there's extra material around it....and he's missing the other bolt in his neck.


This was the first bust I bought this year.....you're right, his ear is definitely a bit "off" to say the least!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

SkullAddict said:


> That's a good idea to keep telling them tho! I don't mind asking for a discount (like how RCAIG just mentioned getting the skelly bride). Sometimes I think I can fix something or maybe the problem is minor. Last season I got a discount on a gargoyle with light up eyes because the eyes didn't light up....but it still looked pretty amazing! t's not like he was missing a wing or something! Lol. I think I'm going to do that too...use the online surveys. I looove Halloween shopping in their stores, but it's disappointing when stuff is this smashed. I keep wondering if a truck rolled or something. Maybe I'm just being too critical... is someone happy to buy stuff that broken?


I think a lot of this type of merchandise (the resin or polystone) is so cheap to make and the markup is so high, that they can afford all of the broken stuff and to give small discounts to customers willing to buy a damaged item. I mean every store has this problem, and if it was hurting their bottom line, you'd better believe they'd start changing up the foundation of their displays!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

^^ yep...I agree.


----------



## RCIAG

That extra material & lack of bolt on Frankie is probably their distributor & maker's way around those image usage & copyright laws. I think those Frankie & Bride busts also had a version where the bolt was up in the middle of the left or right side of his head. That extra material looks more like a casting mistake but the lack of or oddly placed bolt is a legal thing.

That's why they don't look like classic Karloff. They have to change stuff just enough to keep the lawyers away. I have the one Frankie bust that looks like Impossibly High Cheekboned Supermodel Frankie, the other newer ones are a little more....round & blobby. You see it & know it's a Frankenstein bust but it's not the Karloff image.


----------



## SkullAddict

Oh! I didn't think about that! I saw the ear and figured it was a sloppy casting type of thing.... but I didn't think about copyright stuff. Really good point!


----------



## Aquarius

Nox Eterna said:


> I saw two of the one on the left brought one home with me, is the other one smaller?


The vampire bust I saw was smaller as noted in my photo








My store will only discount 10% on broken items. My neon ghost didn't work so they took 10% off aND I took it home, removed battery cover and soldered the wire back to the battery box where weld had previously broken and fixed it.


----------



## Sashasmommy

I hope my home goods gets Dedgar! I need him!


----------



## Sashasmommy

Are the Frankenstein candy heads out again?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

OMG guys, please stop me!!!!! I bought another bust today 

And I think it's safe to say now that those 2 vampire bust photos that SkullAddict posted a few pages back are different in size. The one I bought was the one on the left in the photo, and the photo on the right showed someone holding the bust by the base in their hand, which I don't think I could do at that angle with the one I bought below without dropping it because it's too heavy. So my guess is the one on the right is a small lightweight version (as Aquarius also mentions above). I don't really like the face of the smaller one. And I saw a small version of Deadgar too but he just looked really odd. Come to think of it, all the smaller versions are not as nice as their larger counterparts. Something is just weird about them.

I also bought what seems to be a VERY well made wooden pumpkin bowl. Or rather, bucket, since it has a handle. I saw it a few weeks ago and I was drawn to it immediately but didn't purchase it, not quite sure what stopped me, and tonight I saw it again in a different store. So it finally came home with me, along with the vampire bust.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Spirits Vineyard said:


> OMG guys, please stop me!!!!! I bought another bust today
> 
> And I think it's safe to say now that those 2 vampire bust photos that SkullAddict posted a few pages back are different in size. The one I bought was the one on the left in the photo, and the photo on the right showed someone holding the bust by the base in their hand, which I don't think I could do at that angle with the one I bought below without dropping it because it's too heavy. So my guess is the one on the right is a small lightweight version (as Aquarius also mentions above). I don't really like the face of the smaller one. And I saw a small version of Deadgar too but he just looked really odd. Come to think of it, all the smaller versions are not as nice as their larger counterparts. Something is just weird about them.
> 
> I also bought what seems to be a VERY well made wooden pumpkin bowl. Or rather, bucket, since it has a handle. I saw it a few weeks ago and I was drawn to it immediately but didn't purchase it, not quite sure what stopped me, and tonight I saw it again in a different store. So it finally came home with me, along with the vampire bust.
> 
> View attachment 475777
> 
> 
> View attachment 475785


oMG...we have that same double chaise! Isn't it a PITA to get out of???? But it certainly is dramatic. Sadly, we have to give ours away because our new house is too small for it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Oh that's too funny! Yes, it's a pain to get out of sometimes. If I'm feeling limber and energetic it's ok, but if I sit down after a long, tiresome day (and let's face it, that's most days) it's a bit hard to get up "normally". I bought it online, and failed to do the math on the measurements because it doesn't really fit in my living room space either. I'll probably get rid of it eventually, but I'm trying to make it work for now considering what it cost!


----------



## jb1sb2

I want that zombie butler guy so bad! He is the only one of the older busts that I never found. :-0



Aquarius said:


> Nox Eterna said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw two of the one on the left brought one home with me, is the other one smaller?
> 
> 
> 
> The vampire bust I saw was smaller as noted in my photo[iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=474513&d=1505338987"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> My store will only discount 10% on broken items. My neon ghost didn't work so they took 10% off aND I took it home, removed battery cover and soldered the wire back to the battery box where weld had previously broken and fixed it.[iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=474521&d=1505339212"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
Click to expand...


----------



## Ditsterz

I believe this is Lady in mourning ghost bride from Katherine's collection at home goods.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Wow, HG actually carries Katherine's Collection??


----------



## Bobbiejo

Did you buy her? She's beautiful.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I can't imagine what her price tag is! I go into sticker shock every time....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I like how they strategically place their "Starting at" price signs. LOL


----------



## trickster

This year we've not had a lot of Halloween items In the Home Goods stores in my area compared to last year which is probably better for my wallet  


I purchased the Dark Forest Wreath from Grandin Road a few months back as that fit my theme for this year Creepy Primeval Nature.
I Found this today at my local Home Goods. He's made of heavy wood pieces tied together with rope and must weigh 15 - 20 lbs. I debated for like 30 seconds on getting but I have not seen anything like it before so its right up my alley. Even if none of my wishlist items show up over the next few weeks, I think this was a great score as I can see using him for years to come.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Haha I love that " I debated for like 30 seconds" 

That's sort of how I feel about that pumpkin bucket I just bought. Even though I didn't buy it the first time I saw it, I'm glad I did because it's really well made...some kind of thick carved wood (maybe mango wood?) and I think it will last quite a long time. 

I actually really like that wooden skeleton too.....what did he cost?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Accidental double post


----------



## trickster

He was 39.99


----------



## Ditsterz

I did not buy her. Way too pricey for me. She was either 199.99 or 299.99. I know huge price range but I can't remember. When I saw the starting at 24.99 sign I got all excited then I looked at the price tag and was like nevermind.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Thanks, I'll definitely have to keep an eye out for him!


----------



## SkullAddict

Ditsterz said:


> I believe this is Lady in mourning ghost bride from Katherine's collection at home goods.


 Wow. That's pretty sweet!


----------



## SkullAddict

I really love that wooden skeleton and wooden bowl. Definitely great finds!!!


----------



## jb1sb2

I picked these up at Marshalls today. My skull collection is exploding! But I love the bookends!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Ohhhh I like your finds! All 3 of them! I feel like the female skull needs the gem removed out of one of her eyes though


----------



## Aquarius

jb1sb2 said:


> I want that zombie butler guy so bad! He is the only one of the older busts that I never found. :-0


Where are you located? He is currently sitting in the trunk of my car waiting to be returned to the store. He was $24.99 and would be between $25.00 to $30.00 to ship if you are interested? I am basing the shipping off of the dead gear I am getting ready to mail out who is slightly heavier than he is.


----------



## Sashasmommy

Where are you located? I'm looking for deadger


----------



## SkullAddict

jb1sb2 said:


> I picked these up at Marshalls today. My skull collection is exploding! But I love the bookends!


 I love all three too! I need those in my skull collection too!!


----------



## dbruner

I LOVE those bookends. I haven't been to homegoods or marshalls in a few weeks, may have to go tomorrow.


----------



## Aquarius

Sashasmommy said:


> Where are you located? I'm looking for deadger


Don't know if your question was to me, but the dead gear in my photos has already been paid for and ready to ship out Monday. There was a small bust
of him at my local store (44333).


----------



## Ring

Ditsterz said:


> I believe this is Lady in mourning ghost bride from Katherine's collection at home goods.


Wow, that Ghost lady is top notch!


----------



## Kastaspella

Anyone seen the small fortune teller? I haven't seen her at all this year?


----------



## Sashasmommy

Awwwww darn. Yes I neeeed him. I'm in Baltimore Maryland awaiting to see what the 3 stores and Marshall's comes up with. I do get the big Dracula bust and an awesome pillow yesterday. My pup was not in those purchases lol


----------



## Sashasmommy

Aquarius said:


> Sashasmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you located? I'm looking for deadger
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know if your question was to me, but the dead gear in my photos has already been paid for and ready to ship out Monday. There was a small bust
> of him at my local store (44333).
Click to expand...

 yes it was I will keep browsing I'll find him eventuallly


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Kastaspella said:


> Anyone seen the small fortune teller? I haven't seen her at all this year?


I saw a really small one about a week ago....can't remember if it was HomeGoods or Marshalls though. But it was really small, maybe about the size of (or even a tad smaller) than one of those decorative book boxes.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Sashasmommy said:


> yes it was I will keep browsing I'll find him eventuallly


i found deadgar today and bought him if you are still interested, I can send him to you. He was $24.99 plus shipping.


----------



## jb1sb2

Wahoo! I am definitely interested in him! I am one state south of the other member. She messaged me a heads up about you having this guy also. Such helpful people on here! I will pm you, Thanks!



Aquarius said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want that zombie butler guy so bad! He is the only one of the older busts that I never found. :-0
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you located? He is currently sitting in the trunk of my car waiting to be returned to the store. He was $24.99 and would be between $25.00 to $30.00 to ship if you are interested? I am basing the shipping off of the dead gear I am getting ready to mail out who is slightly heavier than he is.
Click to expand...


----------



## SkullAddict

Sashasmommy said:


> Awwwww darn. Yes I neeeed him. I'm in Baltimore Maryland awaiting to see what the 3 stores and Marshall's comes up with. I do get the big Dracula bust and an awesome pillow yesterday. My pup was not in those purchases lol


 I love that pillow! I saw it today actually and passed because my SOs daughter will wreak havoc on the white.... but I really love it!


----------



## Aquarius

Sashasmommy said:


> yes it was I will keep browsing I'll find him eventuallly


I will keep an eye out for a Deadgear for you.


----------



## Aquarius

jb1sb2 said:


> Wahoo! I am definitely interested in him! I am one state south of the other member. She messaged me a heads up about you having this guy also. Such helpful people on here! I will pm you, Thanks!


Send me your zip code and I will get you a quote on shipping him if you are interested.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I saw a really small one about a week ago....can't remember if it was HomeGoods or Marshalls though. But it was really small, maybe about the size of (or even a tad smaller) than one of those decorative book boxes.


I've been looking for this for two years now. My store never got one in as far as I know. I would like to have one too....or at least see it.

I only have one Home Goods and it didn't get very much Halloween in at all. Just one aisle and thats it. and by that I mean one side of a shelf. Usually they have several aisles, a couple of islands and end caps but not this year. Usually have a whole section of the kitchen stuff ( plates, bowls, cake plates ect.) this year one end cap at the front of the store and the same stuff has been on it since the end of last month. None of it is cute or interesting so it just sits there.

The only TJ Maxx that ever got much in has already consolidated it to one small shelf, they had stuff but its all sold and they haven't gotten anything new in for at least a week. I asked on Friday and the lady said they were clearing out for Christmas, no more Halloween coming to that store anyway. It isn't even October yet and its finished.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

One of the TJMaxs near me was like that. I went there one time a couple weeks ago and they were just starting to get stuff in, and what they had practically fit on and end cap. A couple weeks later I decided to go back, and they didn't have much more than that. In fact it was so little, and the fact that they moved it all the way across the store, I'm lucky I even found it.

I might be stopping by my HomeGoods some day this week and if I see that fortune teller I'll grab it for you.





disembodiedvoice said:


> I've been looking for this for two years now. My store never got one in as far as I know. I would like to have one too....or at least see it.
> 
> I only have one Home Goods and it didn't get very much Halloween in at all. Just one aisle and thats it. and by that I mean one side of a shelf. Usually they have several aisles, a couple of islands and end caps but not this year. Usually have a whole section of the kitchen stuff ( plates, bowls, cake plates ect.) this year one end cap at the front of the store and the same stuff has been on it since the end of last month. None of it is cute or interesting so it just sits there.
> 
> The only TJ Maxx that ever got much in has already consolidated it to one small shelf, they had stuff but its all sold and they haven't gotten anything new in for at least a week. I asked on Friday and the lady said they were clearing out for Christmas, no more Halloween coming to that store anyway. It isn't even October yet and its finished.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Duplicate post....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Just to confirm, this one, right?


----------



## jb1sb2

You guys are talking about the fortune teller with the led lights at the top correct? She has been at all of the Homegoods stores here. I haven't been able to be on here as much this year. (Travelling and projects.) So I didn't know anyone was still looking for that. I will check again over the next few days for it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I don't know if the one I saw had lights or not. I didn't pay too much attention to it other than the fact that I saw it. What's funny is that I do have a fortune teller scene in my house but I thought this was too small to really make an impact to it so that's why I didn't buy it. Had it of been the larger than life version I saw last year, I might've considered it! Although to be honest probably not because it's huge and would have never fit in my car LOL

Here's the big one ...


----------



## Sashasmommy

SkullAddict said:


> Sashasmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww darn. Yes I neeeed him. I'm in Baltimore Maryland awaiting to see what the 3 stores and Marshall's comes up with. I do get the big Dracula bust and an awesome pillow yesterday. My pup was not in those purchases lol
> 
> 
> 
> I love that pillow! I saw it today actually and passed because my SOs daughter will II know it's solo cute. wreak havoc on the white.... but I really love it!
Click to expand...

 I know it's so cute ! I found matching towels too I put in the guest bathroom lol.


----------



## Sashasmommy

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I don't know if the one I saw had lights or not. I didn't pay too much attention to it other than the fact that I saw it. What's funny is that I do have a fortune teller scene in my house but I thought this was too small to really make an impact to it so that's why I didn't buy it. Had it of been the larger than life version I saw last year, I might've considered it! Although to be honest
> probably not because it's huge and would have never fit in my car LOL
> 
> Here's the big one ...
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=479521&d=1505707262"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


 I have that bride and cannot find the groom except on Christmas tree shopper ad he's only 50 on there but it sure if he's the same size...


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Just to confirm, this one, right?
> 
> View attachment 479529


Yes, that is the one I'm talking about. Never have seen one in my store at all. No chance probably this year because they never got much period and seem to have stopped. I looked for her all last year and really was the only past thing I was searching for this year , still no luck.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Sashasmommy said:


> I have that bride and cannot find the groom except on Christmas tree shopper ad he's only 50 on there but it sure if he's the same size...


Just got mine out of the garage to take a pic and measure for you.....he's the same one and is 22" high!


----------



## Sashasmommy

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Sashasmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have that bride and cannot find the groom except on Christmas tree shopper ad he's only 50 on there but it sure if he's the same size...
> 
> 
> 
> Just got mine out of the garage to take a pic and measure for you.....he's the same one and is 22" high!
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=479625&d=1505745595"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
Click to expand...

 omg I'm soooo excited I'm going to order him I'll still save money even with standard shipping


----------



## Sashasmommy

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Sashasmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have that bride and cannot find the groom except on Christmas tree shopper ad he's only 50 on there but it sure if he's the same size...
> 
> 
> 
> Just got mine out of the garage to take a pic and measure for you.....he's the same one and is 22" high!
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=479625&d=1505745595"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
Click to expand...

 Did you still have the Deadgar? How big is he and shipping cost?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I don't have Deadgar yet....Aquarius was the one who found him for me and will be sending it. It cost $30 for shipping, but it's the larger bust and he's heavy (the one that is $34.99). I think she found or saw the smaller version in her store as well (he's $24.99 and much lighter than the larger one) although in my opinion the smaller one looks goofy and I wouldn't buy him. I even saw the smaller version in my store the other day but didn't buy him. I think you want the large one!


----------



## schatze

Found this today at TJMaxx, but the corner was chipped. I asked it they would discount it but they would not sell it to me. I got one last year that had no handle, but I was bummed.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

schatze said:


> Found this today at TJMaxx, but the corner was chipped. I asked it they would discount it but they would not sell it to me. I got one last year that had no handle, but I was bummed.
> View attachment 479697


I remember seeing those last year. That's odd they wouldn't sell it to you. Maybe because it's sharp and could cut you where it broke off? Still odd though, I would think they'd be grateful someone was still willing to buy it!


----------



## AstorReinhardt

I went to HomeGoods yesterday but dang did I leave pretty disappointed. I only found a cup, a small sign and some candy. I've been looking at peoples pictures on here hoping I might spot a few vintage looking items but...this year is pretty slim for that stuff. I was debating about getting the little girl pumpkin head candy holder but...one had a broken hand and the other had messy paint. :/

At least I won't go broke this year...did not see any of those cool books though. Going to have to try Marshalls I guess.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

AstorReinhardt said:


> I went to HomeGoods yesterday but dang did I leave pretty disappointed. I only found a cup, a small sign and some candy. I've been looking at peoples pictures on here hoping I might spot a few vintage looking items but...this year is pretty slim for that stuff. I was debating about getting the little girl pumpkin head candy holder but...one had a broken hand and the other had messy paint. :/
> 
> At least I won't go broke this year...did not see any of those cool books though. Going to have to try Marshalls I guess.


I was lucky enough to find a bunch of book boxes in my travels this season...majority of them came from Marshalls!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I was lucky enough to find a bunch of book boxes in my travels this season...majority of them came from Marshalls!


I got a bunch of the book boxes this year too and I think they came from Marshalls and TJ Maxx, didn't get any from Home goods. I've been on the look out for some different ones posted here that so far my stores haven't carried. I got the fortune teller ones and the Ouija board one and a couple with some vintage witchey type pics on them but I want these witch ones......


----------



## kittyvibe

I got this cute vintage looking cat pail..looks handmade.
And another coffee cup. I need one more in this style but diff pattern to make a set of 8.


----------



## Hallow-art

Ditsterz said:


> I believe this is Lady in mourning ghost bride from Katherine's collection at home goods.


WOW! That ghost woman is a find!


----------



## AstorReinhardt

kittyvibe said:


> I got this cute vintage looking cat pail..looks handmade.
> And another coffee cup. I need one more in this style but diff pattern to make a set of 8.
> View attachment 479897


Damn that's the cat I was after last year! Did you get it at HomeGoods?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

AstorReinhardt said:


> Damn that's the cat I was after last year! Did you get it at HomeGoods?


I'm not kittyvibe but I did find the cat at Home Goods, mine had two, I got one, that was a week or so ago. I haven't seen him at at TJM or Marshalls I don't think.


----------



## kittyvibe

Yes I got it at HG. There was another that asked about it while it was in my cart. I dont like being the bearer of bad news that it was the only one. 

Its damaged but fixable. Heres a better pic of him. Im Sorry you cant find one. I feel like that with the HG witch bust.


----------



## Bobbiejo

disembodiedvoice said:


> Spirits Vineyard said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was lucky enough to find a bunch of book boxes in my travels this season...majority of them came from Marshalls!
> 
> 
> 
> I got a bunch of the book boxes this year too and I think they came from Marshalls and TJ Maxx, didn't get any from Home goods. I've been on the look out for some different ones posted here that so far my stores haven't carried. I got the fortune teller ones and the Ouija board one and a couple with some vintage witchey type pics on them but I want these witch ones......
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=479801&d=1505772395"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
Click to expand...

I wish I would have known. I could have picked these up for you. They also had some spider boxes at one location. It was the first time I had seen them, but I didn't bother taking a picture. I had already bought enough of the boxes at that time.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Bobbiejo said:


> I wish I would have known. I could have picked these up for you. They also had some spider boxes at one location. It was the first time I had seen them, but I didn't bother taking a picture. I had already bought enough of the boxes at that time.


I thought the same thing when I saw the spider box the other day, since I had just bought all the witch and ouija/tarot ones. I still bought one though! Probably would've bought more but they only had the one large one. No idea what I'm gonna do with all of them! LOL


----------



## toysaplenty

reaper27 said:


> Found this at a homegoods - first time I have seen this so I picked it up
> 
> View attachment 467865


Hi, has anyone else seen those Jack O Lantern pineapples at Homegoods? How about on any other websites?


----------



## The Scribe

Hard to miss these two in Home Goods...


----------



## exlibrisnyx

Bobbiejo said:


> I posted this elsewhere, but thought the regular TJMaxx shoppers might be interested. I picked up two ouija pillows from HomeGoods today. They were a little expensive at $17 bucks each, but the quality seems very good. The back of the pillow is black just like the front and all four corners have tassels.


Is there any one who has seen one of these Ouija pillows recently and would be willing to get one and ship it to me? I can pay for the shipping and a finders fee. I'm also willing to locate something for you in exchange! We have two TJ Maxx's nearby and a Marshall Homegoods, I have not found these but can find other things for you.


----------



## Bobbiejo

I like the antler stand. It would totally go with my Harry Potter theme. 

Other than the ouija pillows I bought, I have not seen them since. And I have been looking! I had hoped to find a matching throw.

I have seen the pineapples, but don't recall where at the moment. I have also seen the small fortune teller two or three times. Still no day of the dead bride or three broomsticks cafe sign darn it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Not sure if you shop at Spirit Halloween but they have a ouija blanket.....it kinda matches that pillow!

http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod...keyword=ouija&thumbnailIndex=9&Search=Find+It


----------



## exlibrisnyx

Thank you for the suggestion! I have seen it! I want to get it eventually, but I am fiending for this pillow! It matches the year round decor in my room to a T. I've gone with a divination theme, and would love to have one as an accent pillow on my bed


----------



## Bobbiejo

On eBay at a significant markup, but this is the pillow. I paid $17 each.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Crazy EBay


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Bobbiejo said:


> I wish I would have known. I could have picked these up for you. They also had some spider boxes at one location. It was the first time I had seen them, but I didn't bother taking a picture. I had already bought enough of the boxes at that time.


I looked at my HG and TJM again today just in case and they didn't have any book boxes at all anymore. I especially would have liked the middle sized one. Oh well maybe next year.


----------



## Serpentia

I FREAKING DONT BELIEEEVVVEEEEEE ITTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! After at least two, and maybe THREE years of hunting, a Home Goods near me finally had a few of the Masked Lady busts! They had the Witch Hat one [super cute] and then this one, whom I picked as she is not only for this time of year, but could pass all year round. WIN

She came already bedizened with a hideous crust of crappy fake pearls, tarnished plastic bugle beads and the cheapest sequins possible all over her headdress and mask. Luckily it was hot-glued on, so it peeled right off. I actually had to take an exacto-knife to some of the glitter, it was glopped on so thickly. I will re-decorate in a more seemly fashion, using quality materials. I just cant believe I finally got one of these.


----------



## kittyvibe

Ugh..I havent seen the witch bust here. She either didnt come or someone got her. Congrats on the pearly masked bust, I plan to keep mine out all year but I like her fake sparkles, haha


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Congrats! She was the very first bust that I purchased from HG last year, but she’s been in my garage ever since. Now I’m gonna have to inspect her more closely when I bring her out to look at those sparkles and pearls!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Wasn’t someone looking for the black witch one? She’d be a killer to ship though, if she’s anything like the gold one I’m betting she’s pretty heavy.


----------



## Malicious

bought this at Tj maxx

View attachment 481673


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Love that! I was just unpacking some of my Halloween bins and I discovered a Halloween snow globe that I forgot I purchased last year from HG. It’s nothing too special though....just has one of those harlequin skulls inside, doesn’t light up. Apparently I liked it last year, but it’s just ok to me this year. Anyone else do that? This is when you know u have a shopping problem


----------



## Serpentia

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Wasn’t someone looking for the black witch one? She’d be a killer to ship though, if she’s anything like the gold one I’m betting she’s pretty heavy.


She's quite a bit heavier and also more expensive.


----------



## exlibrisnyx

Thanks BobbieJo, but I don't negotiate with terrorists.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Serpentia said:


> She's quite a bit heavier and also more expensive.


She looks it. I would be afraid her feather would break off!


----------



## Bobbiejo

exlibrisnyx said:


> Thanks BobbieJo, but I don't negotiate with terrorists.


I hear you. That is just plain crazy. I feel like contacting them and saying 'I know you paid $17 for that pillow.'


----------



## Jon

My local home goods finds!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I got the vampire bust today after resisting him last year and the first part of this year. I've seen him several times and just kept saying " no ! you don't need more busts !" but I saw him yesterday and caved...wth. It is ...no kidding....the last bust I will buy...ever. I swear.

I saw the pretty bride bust with the lace shawl for the first time in person, she is great, very pretty. I resisted and didn't cave on here. It wasn't too hard since she was 60 bucks. but I do see what all the fuss was about last year, she is very nice. They didn't have her groom.


----------



## Jon

My local home goods find!


----------



## HereForTheBoose

Jon said:


> My local home goods finds!


Those tables are fantastic! Did you paint them black and orange yourself?


----------



## Jon

HereForTheBoose said:


> Those tables are fantastic! Did you paint them black and orange yourself?


Thanks!!! I actually got the tables from "At Home". I onlay painted one of the black tables. I wanted a matching pair of the black tables but they only had one so I bought another in a different color and spray painted it. The orange was already orange.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

disembodiedvoice said:


> I got the vampire bust today after resisting him last year and the first part of this year. I've seen him several times and just kept saying " no ! you don't need more busts !" but I saw him yesterday and caved...wth. It is ...no kidding....the last bust I will buy...ever. I swear.
> 
> I saw the pretty bride bust with the lace shawl for the first time in person, she is great, very pretty. I resisted and didn't cave on here. It wasn't too hard since she was 60 bucks. but I do see what all the fuss was about last year, she is very nice. They didn't have her groom.


Come next year you’re gonna say, “Damn why didn’t I buy that bride bust when I had the chance?!”

You can get her groom at Christmastreeshops for $50!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Jon said:


> My local home goods find!



Yay another bust addict!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Come next year you’re gonna say, “Damn why didn’t I buy that bride bust when I had the chance?!”
> 
> You can get her groom at Christmastreeshops for $50!


lol your probably right. I'm already thinking about her off and on , she was just really pretty. I don't have any place for her really. I have so many busts and so little space for the things. I have two out in my living room and two in the bathroom of all places lol I just want to use them somehow. I'm using deadger, the vampire and the two I call Top Hat guy and his woman this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

RCIAG said:


> Same here, I've seen a ton of broken things this year & I even broke a large Yankee Candle jar in one store myself! I made a rookie mistake of picking it up by the lid & before I could get my hand under it, BAM!, it was in a million little pieces on the floor. I know better than to pick candles up like that but for whatever reason I did it anyway.
> 
> I was in one TJMaxx & they had 2 sets of the the 3 see-no-evil-hear-no-evil-speak-no-evil sitting skeletons & BOTH sets had heads & other pieces missing. You couldn't have even bought both & made one set there was so much missing.
> 
> Same for some of the larger pieces, things cracked, corners missing, etc. But that's how I got my skelly bride last year, she didn't have the electronic bits, so she didn't have any light up eyes at all, like the whole piece had just either been taken out or fell out, so I got a discount on her.
> 
> I also hate that they put the price tags on the bottom of the ginormous, heavy things. They've gotten better, like the larger life sized pieces like the DotD bride will have hang tags off the top or side with the price, but some of the tombstones & my giant Mexican pottery pumpkins have the price tags on the bottom or near the bottom. Then a lot of the larger things are on the top shelf, behind 50 other small breakable things, so it's pretty inevitable that things are going to be broken & I'm amazed that more things aren'tl in pieces more often.
> 
> *If you're lucky you can see the price through the glass shelf, but sometimes that's not possible & you have to move everything on several shelves to get what you want then you see that it's outta your pay grade so then you have to put it all back.*
> 
> I really don't understand how they merchandise things at all.
> 
> This seems to be the year of white pumpkins, bedazzled skulls/pumpkins & ginormous things I love but have no use for & would take up valuable storage space. Or at the very east would have to be stored in the garage or attic with zero temp control.




Haven't been on this thread in a long time and in fact don't think I've been into the store in many months. Too tempting, really don't need any more decor items (so much of my decor has come from here in the past), and had other halloween items that ate up my money anyway. Interesting all the same to see what people are finding this year. Surprised to see some of the things I bought years ago like Deadgar Poe, Uncle Gorey, etc. still being sold. Great for people still looking for them. Is the Witch lady bust with the crow that ate her eye still in stores? She's also one of my favorites.

Had to laugh at the comment above on the price tags on the bottom of things. On those really heavy items I frequently would put my iPhone under the glass shelf with the active camera switched to the front and take a photo from the underside that way. Pretty easy to do. Beats trying to lift things and some of those busts were pretty heavy and I was always afraid I'd break something.


----------



## zo6marlene

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Had to laugh at the comment above on the price tags on the bottom of things. On those really heavy items I frequently would put my iPhone under the glass shelf with the active camera switched to the front and take a photo from the underside that way. Pretty easy to do. Beats trying to lift things and some of those busts were pretty heavy and I was always afraid I'd break something.


I have gotten into the habit now of snagging an employee and having them pick up the large items...most do it with a smile knowing it could be far more time consuming if I dropped the item ? Old age it's perks.


----------



## SkullAddict

I saw a couple really cute things last night I haven't seen yet. I'm def really liking this skull. I probably shouldn't have left it behind. It was flat on the back and would hang on the wall.


----------



## SkullAddict

Loved these bat candle holders too! I saw the giant headless horesman....super cool!.... and a few of the other large ones ppl have been seeing!


----------



## Sashasmommy

SkullAddict said:


> Loved these bat candle holders too! I saw the giant headless horesman....super cool!.... and a few of the other large ones ppl have been seeing!


 omg where did you find the bat candle holders? None of the home goods in Me have them yet! I harassed the manager a bit yesterday about lack of Halloween inventory.


----------



## Sashasmommy

Really need that little vampire now and Deadgar will be here soon yaaay


----------



## Sashasmommy

Gonna find the little vamp soon. Other pic was blurry it's so nice out today


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Ha ha ha - "Creepin' Meowt"! That's hilarious! I might not have been able to resist that little sign!

I have that bat candleholder & love it! I was actually disappointed not to find any bat candleholders this year at Home Goods to add to my collection. I have 3 nice ones that all came from Home Goods.


----------



## SkullAddict

Sashasmommy said:


> SkullAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loved these bat candle holders too! I saw the giant headless horesman....super cool!.... and a few of the other large ones ppl have been seeing!
> 
> 
> 
> omg where did you find the bat candle holders? None of the home goods in Me have them yet! I harassed the manager a bit yesterday about lack of Halloween inventory.
Click to expand...

 I saw them in HomeGoods. If I wasn't on such a strict budget I would've bought them! They are super cute to me! I can't help looking though!!


----------



## SkullAddict

Jenn&MattFromPA;2303153 said:


> Ha ha ha - "Creepin' Meowt"! That's hilarious! I might not have been able to resist that little sign!
> 
> I have that bat candleholder & love it! I was actually disappointed not to find any bat candleholders this year at Home Goods to add to my collection. I have 3 nice ones that all came from Home Goods.
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=483065&d=1506006220"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=483073&d=1506006247"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


 I'm wishing I had grabbed that sign. It is super cute! I love your collection of bat candle holders. I noticed them in some earlier posts, too.


----------



## SkullAddict

Sashasmommy said:


> Really need that little vampire now and Deadgar will be here soon yaaay


 I absolutely LOVE your window display! That is such a fantastic idea! I wish I had a window like that! Your collection is wonderful, by the way!


----------



## Sashasmommy

SkullAddict said:


> Sashasmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really need that little vampire now and Deadgar will be here soon yaaay
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely LOVE your window display! That is such a fantastic idea! I wish I had a window like that! Your collection is wonderful, by the way!
Click to expand...

 Thanks so much! I need a bigger sign a witch lives here with her little monsters.


----------



## Jon

The big skeleton bride is in stock at troy, Michigan home goods location if anyone is looking for her!


----------



## exlibrisnyx

Bobbiejo said:


> I hear you. That is just plain crazy. I feel like contacting them and saying 'I know you paid $17 for that pillow.'


I know! They usually want over twice the original price, and then typically at least $10 in shipping on top. Don't even get me started on the plate sets. And the snow globes. They'll ask $75 for a snow globe that originally cost $15, and then shipping as well.


----------



## Sashasmommy

I need to get a few more grave stones to do the front yard. I swear I'm bringing them in every night so no1 steals them. Lol


----------



## Sashasmommy

Jon said:


> The big skeleton bride is in stock at troy, Michigan home goods location if anyone is looking for her!





exlibrisnyx said:


> Bobbiejo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you. That is just plain crazy. I feel like contacting them and saying 'I know you paid $17 for that pillow.'
> 
> 
> 
> I know! They usually want over twice the original price, and then typically at least $10 in shipping on top. Don't even get me started on the plate sets. And the snow globes. They'll ask $75 for a snow globe that originally cost $15, and then shipping as well.
Click to expand...

 Those people are just greedy. Pay it forward help one another out. Teach our kids right! That Halloween is the best holiday!


----------



## Sashasmommy

Rocking my wedding dress this year ! Dead bride or something lol


----------



## SkullAddict

Jenn&MattFromPA;2303153 said:


> Ha ha ha - "Creepin' Meowt"! That's hilarious! I might not have been able to resist that little sign!
> 
> I have that bat candleholder & love it! I was actually disappointed not to find any bat candleholders this year at Home Goods to add to my collection. I have 3 nice ones that all came from Home Goods.
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=483065&d=1506006220"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=483073&d=1506006247"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


 I have to ask.... Where did you find those wonderful little gargoyles? I have a big one and a couple medium size ones.


----------



## trickster

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I remember seeing those last year. That's odd they wouldn't sell it to you. Maybe because it's sharp and could cut you where it broke off? Still odd though, I would think they'd be grateful someone was still willing to buy it!


Yes that is there policy. If it can cut you, they wont sell it. I found a glass pumpkin with a small chip on the bottom. I asked about discount and they refused to sell it to me for those reasons.


----------



## SkullAddict

Brought home a pretty neat sign and an unusual skull that's some kind of dish.


----------



## SkullAddict

Found a couple other really cute things I managed to leave in the store but really liked.... adorable garland and sparkly black cat. I attached couple pics of the skull dish I did bring home from different angles... I'm not quite sure what to put in it yet. I really like how unique it is.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Ha ha ha - "Creepin' Meowt"! That's hilarious! I might not have been able to resist that little sign!
> 
> I have that bat candleholder & love it! I was actually disappointed not to find any bat candleholders this year at Home Goods to add to my collection. I have 3 nice ones that all came from Home Goods.
> 
> View attachment 483065
> 
> 
> View attachment 483073


That bat candle pillar (the single bat one in the first pic) looks identical to the one I bought from Home Decorators. They were owned by Home Depot but had their own website, up until this year where they have now just been absorbed into the Home Depot website, which is kind of disappointing because they just don’t have the same sales and it’s hard to find stuff. Every year they had a small but nice collection of Halloween decor (not the cheap stuff sold at Home Depot). Anyway, all that to say, I love that candlestick! LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

SkullAddict said:


> Found a couple other really cute things I managed to leave in the store but really liked.... adorable garland and sparkly black cat. I attached couple pics of the skull dish I did bring home from different angles... I'm not quite sure what to put in it yet. I really like how unique it is.


Nice finds! I really like that Black Cat Cafe sign!


----------



## SkullAddict

Spirits Vineyard said:


> SkullAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found a couple other really cute things I managed to leave in the store but really liked.... adorable garland and sparkly black cat. I attached couple pics of the skull dish I did bring home from different angles... I'm not quite sure what to put in it yet. I really like how unique it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice finds! I really like that Black Cat Cafe sign!
Click to expand...

 Thanks Spirits Vineyard! I don't have a lot of signs. When I saw that I knew I had to have it. Lol.


----------



## screamqueen2012

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Ha ha ha - "Creepin' Meowt"! That's hilarious! I might not have been able to resist that little sign!
> 
> I have that bat candleholder & love it! I was actually disappointed not to find any bat candleholders this year at Home Goods to add to my collection. I have 3 nice ones that all came from Home Goods.
> 
> View attachment 483065
> 
> 
> View attachment 483073


ouuuuu , I love those candlesticks, I tried to find them last year... errrr....forgot how great they are...just LOVE THEM


----------



## SkullAddict

So.... I had to go back and get that cute little sign (Creepin Meowt) I posted the other night with that cute little pumpkin! I also picked up a polka dot skelly platter that matches dishes I bought last year... and two little skull plates. The other pics are some more neat stuff I saw. I think this is the first time I've seen that little devil. Cute! I really want that little brass pumpkin and cat, but it's $40. I also super loved that Halloween wood carving! If it was slightly cheaper I don't think I could've left it behind!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Ohhh I really like that brass pumpkin with cat, too! Maybe it’ll still be there when they start marking stuff down


----------



## RCIAG

Well, I thought I was done with HG. I said to myself I was done with HG. But today..oh today....I got sucked back in!!!

I went to Joann's to get some iron on patches to fix my husbands favourite shorts & it's across the street. I said nope, not goin', not goin', not goin' nopenopenope...then all of a sudden my car is heading into the HG parking lot!!

This isn't one of the 2 regular stores I go to & I wasn't going to go out of my way to get there at all, but today since I was literally across the street I figured why not? They probably won't have anything good since the other 2 didn't or they'd be totally cleaned out by now.

I was soooo wrong. I walked into a Halloween wonderland!! They had plates, cups, candles, towels, DotD Couple busts, ginormous headed things, a ton of blue pumpkins & accessories (who knew light blue was a Halloween/fall color now?), and TWO FULL SIZED HEADLESS HORSEMEN & a DotD BRIDE!!! They had TONS of stuff!!

Now I have zero use for any full sized Horsemen or the Bride but I was stunned to see anything at this particular store. I managed to walk out with some Shiny Brite DotD ornaments for my tree, a couple of paper mache pumpkin headed ToTers, a ouija book/box & another book/box.

And then I turned a corner....& there it was....a bust...a GLORIOUSLY UGLY & GRUESOME MUMMY BUST!!! Somehow, without arms & legs, Donny (that's his name now, Donny), just LEAPT INTO MY CART!!



















He's not like the other busts, he's not a copy of someone or something else, he's also pretty heavy, maybe heavier than the large Frankenstein bust I have. He's got some actual fabric draped across him & I don't know if it adds or detracts but either way I'd never seen him before so I had to buy him because HE'S HIDEOUS & I WILL LOVE HIM & HUG HIM & CALL HIM DONNY!!

If I disappear from the board, you will know that my husband has finally reached his limits & has given all my Halloween busts away to good homes & sent all the rest to Goodwill & put me in a psych ward!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

oh, i'm right there with ya...dh is gonna murdalize me if i buy anymore Halloween stuffs!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I saw a picture of that mummy bust in someone else’s photos this past week and I was like, nononononono.......I do NOT need that! How much was he? Wait, nevermind.......don’t wanna know....

I may not have a SO to worry about, but my pocketbook is killing me this year, I have bought SO much!


----------



## RCIAG

Donny was $40.


----------



## SkullAddict

RCIAG said:


> Well, I thought I was done with HG. I said to myself I was done with HG. But today..oh today....I got sucked back in!!!
> 
> I went to Joann's to get some iron on patches to fix my husbands favourite shorts & it's across the street. I said nope, not goin', not goin', not goin' nopenopenope...then all of a sudden my car is heading into the HG parking lot!!
> 
> This isn't one of the 2 regular stores I go to & I wasn't going to go out of my way to get there at all, but today since I was literally across the street I figured why not? They probably won't have anything good since the other 2 didn't or they'd be totally cleaned out by now.
> 
> I was soooo wrong. I walked into a Halloween wonderland!! They had plates, cups, candles, towels, DotD Couple busts, ginormous headed things, a ton of blue pumpkins & accessories (who knew light blue was a Halloween/fall color now?), and TWO FULL SIZED HEADLESS HORSEMEN & a DotD BRIDE!!! They had TONS of stuff!!
> 
> Now I have zero use for any full sized Horsemen or the Bride but I was stunned to see anything at this particular store. I managed to walk out with some Shiny Brite DotD ornaments for my tree, a couple of paper mache pumpkin headed ToTers, a ouija book/box & another book/box.
> 
> And then I turned a corner....& there it was....a bust...a GLORIOUSLY UGLY & GRUESOME MUMMY BUST!!! Somehow, without arms & legs, Donny (that's his name now, Donny), just LEAPT INTO MY CART!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not like the other busts, he's not a copy of someone or something else, he's also pretty heavy, maybe heavier than the large Frankenstein bust I have. He's got some actual fabric draped across him & I don't know if it adds or detracts but either way I'd never seen him before so I had to buy him because HE'S HIDEOUS & I WILL LOVE HIM & HUG HIM & CALL HIM DONNY!!
> 
> If I disappear from the board, you will know that my husband has finally reached his limits & has given all my Halloween busts away to good homes & sent all the rest to Goodwill & put me in a psych ward!!


He's pretty great! I've seen him. And I love the name Donny for him! Lol I keep telling myself too that I need to be done with HomeGoods. I was literally talking to myself while driving between two of their stores last night....asking myself if I could please be done! Lol. I've been on the hunt for a specific large light gray gargoyle with curved horns for three years now. These stores are a serious addiction! My face lights up when I see all the fabulous creations on their shelves though!


----------



## SkullAddict

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Ohhh I really like that brass pumpkin with cat, too! Maybe it’ll still be there when they start marking stuff down


I never see any stuff marked down end of season. Normally in the Buffalo area not much is left in the stores when October hits. There are so many busts in my area this year though that I am wondering if a couple things will make it to mark down. That would be great!


----------



## SkullAddict

Oh! I meant to tell everyone too.... that did end up being a smaller version of that vampire bust I posted couple weeks ago. I saw it again yesterday, and it was smaller. I could've sworn at the time they were the same size, but you guys were definitely right!


----------



## schatze

exlibrisnyx said:


> I know! They usually want over twice the original price, and then typically at least $10 in shipping on top. Don't even get me started on the plate sets. And the snow globes. They'll ask $75 for a snow globe that originally cost $15, and then shipping as well.


I wish we could place orders for this stuff. It feels as though people go out, buy it all up, make it scarcer and then scalp you for the things you wanted to buy.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I think HomeGoods and sister stores should just get with the current times and be more competitive and have a website where you could buy the same stuff they sell in their stores. I know they have one now, or at least TJMax does, but it’s only a teeny tiny number of things that you can buy, which none of it is the good seasonal stuff. Maybe in 20 years they will and by then I won’t care because I’ll be so old, I’ll actually be trying to sell all MY stuff! LOL




schatze said:


> I wish we could place orders for this stuff. It feels as though people go out, buy it all up, make it scarcer and then scalp you for the things you wanted to buy.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

SkullAddict said:


> I never see any stuff marked down end of season. Normally in the Buffalo area not much is left in the stores when October hits. There are so many busts in my area this year though that I am wondering if a couple things will make it to mark down. That would be great!


Oh that’s too bad! Sometimes you can end up getting some good stuff right after Halloween. Last year I ended up getting those bride and groom busts for half off!


----------



## sumrtym

Ok, great. Now I have to go back to HomeGoods. I REALLY, REALLY want that brass cat in witch hat on pumpkin brass. First of all, I always want the cats in witch hats. Second, metal sculpture??? I love higher quality than resin sculpture!


----------



## RCIAG

SkullAddict said:


> He's pretty great! I've seen him. And I love the name Donny for him!


He just reminded me of Steve Buscemi which made me think of Donny in The Big Lebowski because he didn't look like a Steve to me.


----------



## swampbunny

You guys are finding some great things! I'm very jealous. I haven't checked our local TJMaxx in about two weeks, but when I did, I was really disappointed in their Halloween selection. They seemed to only have an endcap's worth of Halloween stuff. Everything else was Thanksgiving!


----------



## unlovedpoet

Stopped by a really fancy Homegoods yesterday. Pretty disappointed. Not much out at all anymore. Went next door to Tuesday Morning and they had a tiny table set up by the front window. Half the store was Christmas. Looks like I'm not getting much more than my kitchen towels this year


----------



## SkullAddict

RCIAG said:


> SkullAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's pretty great! I've seen him. And I love the name Donny for him!
> 
> 
> 
> He just reminded me of Steve Buscemi which made me think of Donny in The Big Lebowski because he didn't look like a Steve to me.
Click to expand...

 Haaa haaa. Love that! ??


----------



## SkullAddict

RCIAG said:


> SkullAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's pretty great! I've seen him. And I love the name Donny for him!
> 
> 
> 
> He just reminded me of Steve Buscemi which made me think of Donny in The Big Lebowski because he didn't look like a Steve to me.
Click to expand...




SkullAddict said:


> RCIAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SkullAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's pretty great! I've seen him. And I love the name Donny for him!
> 
> 
> 
> He just reminded me of Steve Buscemi which made me think of Donny in The Big Lebowski because he didn't look like a Steve to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haaa haaa. Love that! ??
Click to expand...

 Those ??s were supposed to be crying smiling/laughing faces... not sure why they didn't show...


----------



## Sashasmommy

Yaaay ty for my deadgar!


----------



## Sashasmommy

Thanks Wicked! I love him. Hubbys gone b like shopping again huh? He swears he's blowing up home goods lmao


----------



## swampbunny

unlovedpoet said:


> Stopped by a really fancy Homegoods yesterday. Pretty disappointed. Not much out at all anymore. Went next door to Tuesday Morning and they had a tiny table set up by the front window. Half the store was Christmas. Looks like I'm not getting much more than my kitchen towels this year


Our Tuesday Morning was the same! I went in one week in mid-August and they had two small tables' worth of stuff. When I went back two weeks ago, there was even less, just a handful of items at the very front! Most of the store was Christmas here as well. They didn't even have much in the way of fall anymore. Even though we've had a Tuesday Morning for years, I'd never been in there before August, so I don't know if I missed it or what. It was incredibly disappointing though.


----------



## kristinms8

Ditsterz said:


> I did not buy her. Way too pricey for me. She was either 199.99 or 299.99. I know huge price range but I can't remember. When I saw the starting at 24.99 sign I got all excited then I looked at the price tag and was like nevermind.


Wow, what store did you see her at? I haven't seen her yet in CA.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Sashasmommy said:


> Thanks Wicked! I love him. Hubbys gone b like shopping again huh? He swears he's blowing up home goods lmao


glad he's there safe and sound.


----------



## sumrtym

Yay! Stopped by HomeGoods and found the aluminum cat in witch hat on jack-o'-lantern....only one they had!

Got to looking at bottom and looks like there's supposed to be an interlocking center part, not just an open hole. Can someone check if you have or see one????? I now think I might be missing a part.


----------



## Muffy

Picked up some items at Home Goods, I had never been in that store till last year and when I stopped there I had no mulla.....OMG the stuff they had I went nuts. By the time I had money most of the items were gone....I have to travel some miles to get there. I remember these life size statues and stuff they had for Halloween...what a display. This year I managed to get there in mid Sept.,the display was very nice but only one Day of the Dead life size piece.

I had trouble deciding what to get, saw about 4 pieces I just loved. I bought one piece and drove myself nuts that night trying to figure out why I just did not buy all 3 pieces that I loved. Was there when they opened the door the next day and brought home the other 2 pieces. I'm on my way out the door right now but will snap a photo of them this evening to post.

I bought the lady bust first because I was looking for a piece to leave out year round. Also asked the clerk if they had any of those life size items coming in and she said she did not know what happened this year because they did not get any of the very large items.


----------



## Sashasmommy

So is this all the Halloween this year? My hg had 2 small isles I'm so disappointed! https://media0.giphy.com/media/5Jmxi8Le6ePGo/200w.gif


----------



## kristinms8

If anyone sees the Catherine's Collection large Doll / Figurine can you please take a picture of the Price Label for me? Trying to get the SKU# so I can call stores in my area (Northern California). Thanks So Much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muffy

*Home Goods*

Purchases from Home Goods and The Mummy is from Target.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Sashasmommy said:


> So is this all the Halloween this year? My hg had 2 small isles I'm so disappointed! https://media0.giphy.com/media/5Jmxi8Le6ePGo/200w.gif


i would say it probly is MOST of the Halloween for this year. A few things might trickle in but prolly not much.


----------



## Sashasmommy

I'm sad I'd like a white witch I seen last year! And just some little things


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Muffy, is it just me or does your Count look different than mine? I had to go take a pic of mine when I saw yours because I thought, “mine doesn’t look like that!”


----------



## RCIAG

Sashasmommy said:


> I'm sad I'd like a white witch I seen last year! And just some little things


The last couple of years was witch overload at HG but this year they are few & far between & almost none are cute.


----------



## Muffy

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Muffy, is it just me or does your Count look different than mine? I had to go take a pic of mine when I saw yours because I thought, “mine doesn’t look like that!”
> 
> View attachment 488313


I'm sure they are both the same.......... could it look different from the angle I shot it? Also wanted to mention, I stopped in at Marshall's and low and behold there was this same piece but it was way, I mean way larger. I would have loved to have that huge one. It was on a glass display shelf. I could not find a price on it so I knew it had to be on the bottom. When I tried to lift it, which is always scary for me with the neuropathy in my hands, ..(.I drop everything)....Man I could not even slightly move that thing that is how heavy it was. I did not call anyone to help me cause the more I stood there the louder that inner voice got in me that says>>>>>TAKE ME HOME WITH YOU!!!LOL Still I wish I knew what the price was for that thing.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Sashasmommy said:


> So is this all the Halloween this year? My hg had 2 small isles I'm so disappointed! https://media0.giphy.com/media/5Jmxi8Le6ePGo/200w.gif


I think this is pretty much it, my store never got more than an aisle of Halloween , things would come and go but the space it was on stayed the same. We did get a few of the large pieces we never get but as far as quantity , I would say we got less than half of what that store got in years past.
Worries me that they are gonna start cutting back from year to year. My store barely got any of the "party/kitchen" stuff, like plates ect. 


ON a side note about the count and countess bust, those two look distinctly different to me , the mans facial features are very different, especially the nose. The woman is different too. One couple looks younger than the other ( the top pic) , the comparison pic SV posted looks older and the same guy as the single vamp bust with the hat.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I was trying to do a side by side but my picture turned sideways so it was a little harder. But yes, his nose is definitely different, the woman’s eyes are different, and you’re right, the top one does appear younger in age! I also noticed the writing is also different on both. I know I’ve seen different color variations with this particular bust especially in looking back to last years version and comparing to this years, but perhaps their license for one couple ran out and they had to get new models?

I think I’m done with busts this season. I’ve started decorating and I haven’t even put them all out and I’m running out of room! LOL


----------



## schatze

Target's Spirit Board tray is again available online
https://www.target.com/p/halloween-...and-eek-boutique-153/-/A-52354273#lnk=sametab


----------



## Sashasmommy

I love yours! He looks more like the movies not happy lol


----------



## Sashasmommy

Low and behold! Homegoods is still getting stuff in! Just bought this poison jar todayand found the spider bottle at Marshall's and found my little vampire kid for my window yaaay. My friend works at my homegoids and said they'll b getting stuff up to the week b4 Halloween


----------



## Sashasmommy

Oops homegoods


----------



## Bobbiejo

I've seen the same merchandise over and over again in most of the stores I've been to recently. The only difference is some of the stores are down to slim pickings. I did see two of the vampire busts today at a HomeGoods. I know Maggysvineyard was looking for one, but I haven't seen her posting here since the hurricane. I hope she's okay.


----------



## Hallow-art

Muffy said:


> I'm sure they are both the same.......... could it look different from the angle I shot it? Also wanted to mention, I stopped in at Marshall's and low and behold there was this same piece but it was way, I mean way larger. I would have loved to have that huge one. It was on a glass display shelf. I could not find a price on it so I knew it had to be on the bottom. When I tried to lift it, which is always scary for me with the neuropathy in my hands, ..(.I drop everything)....Man I could not even slightly move that thing that is how heavy it was. I did not call anyone to help me cause the more I stood there the louder that inner voice got in me that says>>>>>TAKE ME HOME WITH YOU!!!LOL Still I wish I knew what the price was for that thing.


I think there is a small version and a large version. I've seen a few of the large busts recently and the large vampire couple bust (almost life size) was $59.99. Yes it was also pretty heavy and it makes me nervous that they put them on glass shelving lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Bobbiejo said:


> I've seen the same merchandise over and over again in most of the stores I've been to recently. The only difference is some of the stores are down to slim pickings. I did see two of the vampire busts today at a HomeGoods. I know Maggysvineyard was looking for one, but I haven't seen her posting here since the hurricane. I hope she's okay.


Ohhhhhh sorry Bobbiejo.....I changed my name! It’s me it’s me!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Sashasmommy said:


> Low and behold! Homegoods is still getting stuff in! Just bought this poison jar todayand found the spider bottle at Marshall's and found my little vampire kid for my window yaaay. My friend works at my homegoids and said they'll b getting stuff up to the week b4 Halloween


Those bottles/decanters are great! Are they just decorative, or can u actually use it as a decanter?


----------



## Bobbiejo

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Bobbiejo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the same merchandise over and over again in most of the stores I've been to recently. The only difference is some of the stores are down to slim pickings. I did see two of the vampire busts today at a HomeGoods. I know Maggysvineyard was looking for one, but I haven't seen her posting here since the hurricane. I hope she's okay.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh sorry Bobbiejo.....I changed my name! It’s me it’s me!!
Click to expand...

I'm glad you are okay! Yay!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Bobbiejo said:


> I'm glad you are okay! Yay!


I am, and thank you for thinking of me! It’s unfortunate all the devastation Mother Nature has rained down upon us, but thankfully my neck of the woods was just outside of the hurricane path.


----------



## kristinms8

Ditsterz said:


> I believe this is Lady in mourning ghost bride from Katherine's collection at home goods.












Thanks so much for sharing Ditsterz! If anyone sees her at their local store I'd really appreciate a picture of the price tag. I'm trying to track one down in Northern California if possible & would love to get the SKU#. Thanks So Much Everyone! [emoji316][emoji317]



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sumrtym

Can anyone tell me if the metal cat in witch hat on jack-o'-lantern is supposed to have a removable bottom piece? I'm still trying to figure out if I'm missing something. I just have a hole on bottom but it apppears to have a turn locking design that suggests I'm missing a part that fits the hole and then rotates to lock in place......


----------



## Bobbiejo

sumrtym said:


> Can anyone tell me if the metal cat in witch hat on jack-o'-lantern is supposed to have a removable bottom piece? I'm still trying to figure out if I'm missing something. I just have a hole on bottom but it apppears to have a turn locking design that suggests I'm missing a part that fits the hole and then rotates to lock in place......


Can you post a picture? I'm not sure what item you are talking about. I recently saw a small (maybe 6 inches tall?) cat with hat on pumpkin at TJ Maxx and picked it up because the price was so unexpected. I think it was $39.99 which is unusual for such a small piece. And yes, it had some sort of turn piece in the bottom. The price ticket said it was an outdoor item.


----------



## SkullAddict

I saw a couple neat things last night when I was out. The metal sign was welded metal and pretty hefty but cool. Then I saw that little ouiga board canister that I thought was pretty cute. I haven't seen that before. Then I did bring home an adorable little light up skelly that I forgot to take a pic of. I'll have to post a pic later.


----------



## Bobbiejo

SkullAddict said:


> I saw a couple neat things last night when I was out. The metal sign was welded metal and pretty hefty but cool. Then I saw that little ouiga board canister that I thought was pretty cute. I haven't seen that before. Then I did bring home an adorable little light up skelly that I forgot to take a pic of. I'll have to post a pic later.


Your first picture has a cat with a hat on & it's on a pumpkin. That's the one I thought someone was asking about. They were concerned that their item might have been missing a piece off the bottom.


----------



## Sashasmommy

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Sashasmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Low and behold! Homegoods is still getting stuff in! Just bought this poison jar todayand found the spider bottle at Marshall's and found my little vampire kid for my window yaaay. My friend works at my homegoids and said they'll b getting stuff up to the week b4 Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> Those bottles/decanters are great! Are they just decorative, or can u actually use it as a decanter?
Click to expand...

 They're just decor. Lol my husband said what you want to poison me now? Lol


----------



## Sashasmommy

SkullAddict said:


> I saw a couple neat things last night when I was out. The metal sign was welded metal and pretty hefty but cool. Then I saw that little ouiga board canister that I thought was pretty cute. I haven't seen that before. Then I did bring home an adorable little light up skelly that I forgot to take a pic of. I'll have to post a pic later.


love the cookie jar!


----------



## Sashasmommy

disembodiedvoice said:


> Sashasmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is this all the Halloween this year? My hg had 2 small isles I'm so disappointed! https://media0.giphy.com/media/5Jmxi8Le6ePGo/200w.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is pretty much it, my store never got more than an aisle of Halloween , things would come and go but the space it was on stayed the same. We did get a few of the large pieces we never get but as far as quantity , I would say we got less than half of what that store got in years past.
> Worries me that they are gonna start cutting back from year to year. My store barely got any of the "party/kitchen" stuff, like plates ect.
> 
> 
> ON a side note about the count and countess bust, those two look distinctly different to me , the mans facial features are very different, especially the nose. The woman is different too. One couple looks younger than the other ( the top pic) , the comparison pic SV posted looks older and the same guy as the single vamp bust with the hat.
Click to expand...

 Yes I agree but theyr lovely


----------



## Sashasmommy

kristinms8 said:


> Ditsterz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe this is Lady in mourning ghost bride from Katherine's collection at home goods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing Ditsterz! If anyone sees her at their local store I'd really appreciate a picture of the price tag. I'm trying to track one down in Northern California if possible & would love to get the SKU#. Thanks So Much Everyone! [emoji316][emoji317]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 I want her. But she'd take up a lot of space. Maryland has crap this year !


----------



## SkullAddict

Bobbiejo said:


> SkullAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a couple neat things last night when I was out. The metal sign was welded metal and pretty hefty but cool. Then I saw that little ouiga board canister that I thought was pretty cute. I haven't seen that before. Then I did bring home an adorable little light up skelly that I forgot to take a pic of. I'll have to post a pic later.
> 
> 
> 
> Your first picture has a cat with a hat on & it's on a pumpkin. That's the one I thought someone was asking about. They were concerned that their item might have been missing a piece off the bottom.
Click to expand...

 Hi Bobbijo! I do think that's the little cat w hat on pumpkin they r talking about. Im pretty sure it has a bottom that turns and comes out.... maybe for a tea light candle? I did open whatever is was weeks ago because I really like it.... but I don't recall exactly the inside. If I see it again I'll need to snap a pic of it. In one store I was in I do remember seeing the bottom open.... maybe someone had opened it and then didn't close it all the way so it fell off.


----------



## SkullAddict

sumrtym said:


> Can anyone tell me if the metal cat in witch hat on jack-o'-lantern is supposed to have a removable bottom piece? I'm still trying to figure out if I'm missing something. I just have a hole on bottom but it apppears to have a turn locking design that suggests I'm missing a part that fits the hole and then rotatesy to lock in place......


 Sumrtym - I took a couple pics for you when I stopped by the store tonight... hope these help u...


----------



## sumrtym

SkullAddict said:


> importantHi Bobbijo! I do think that's the little cat w hat on pumpkin they r talking about. Im pretty sure it has a bottom that turns and comes out.... maybe for a tea light candle? I did open whatever is was weeks ago because I really like it.... but I don't recall exactly the inside. If I see it again I'll need to snap a pic of it. In one store I was in I do remember seeing the bottom open.... maybe someone had opened it and then didn't close it all the way so it fell off.


I checked another store and they didn't have another one. Called a third and they had ONE with bottom tea light holder complete and held it for me! Turned into a 1.5 hour roundtrip from home, but at least it's complete now. Thanks everyone for responding! Turned out more fruitful anyway as I found something else I wanted. The 3 ft tall pumpkin guy candy holder came home with me, pics of a few other items had not seen.


----------



## Kenneth

I called myself being done with HomeGoods this year but...that darn mummy bust got me! I absolutely LOVE his little blind eye. He's very unique to the other busts out there.


----------



## Bobbiejo

I'm amazed that you guys are still finding some good things at this time. The stores I've been to recently have all the same old things. I'm seeing nothing new and very few big items. I love my kiosk sign, but was really hoping to find the three broomsticks sign or one of the full size women statues (DofD or Katherine). Instead I keep seeing the sign with pickets pointing to the pumpkin patch & so on or the metal figurines.


----------



## Bobbiejo

I'm glad you found your missing piece. Skulladdict - did your store visit to take pictures result in you finding another treasured Halloween piece? It's hard to walk out of that store empty handed.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Well I managed to do just that yesterday! Believe it or not, I actually returned 2 items that I had purchased earlier on.....just couldn’t find space for them and they weren’t “wow factor” items for me, so I returned them. You’ll guys get a laugh out of this but when I got to the register, the woman said, “you’re 1 day over, but that’s ok.” I said, “what do you mean?” Apparently since I have never returned anything from HG or any of their sister stores that I was unaware there was a 30-day policy for returns. They’ll still take it back of course, but if it’s over that, they’ll just give you store credit instead of money back or credit back to your credit card. Who knew!

Anyway, after my return, I took a walk through the Halloween section and while I DID see lots of new things I hadn’t seen during my last visit, nothing spoke to me. I’m at a point now in the season where I’ve bought so much stuff that anything else is going to have to have that “wow, I HAVE to have that!” factor or it just isn’t coming home with me. I even had a semi-large gold skull wearing a crown in my cart....and it was even the kind I like with no bottom jaw, but in the end I put it back.

Oh, and in case anyone is wondering what I returned, it was a hearse, which I think I may have posted a pic of earlier in this thread, and one of those candy bowl mouth characters. I first bought the vampire one, but then a couple weeks later I saw a ghost one, which looked a lot like a ghost from Ghostbusters, but I decided I really didn’t need 2 of them and while I love ghosts, Ghostbusters doesn’t really fit in with my decor. As for the hearse, I actually found one of the Victorian looking ones they sold last year on EBay, which is 1000 times nicer than the one I bought with its sloppy paint job, so back to the store they went.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

sumrtym said:


> I checked another store and they didn't have another one. Called a third and they had ONE with bottom tea light holder complete and held it for me! Turned into a 1.5 hour roundtrip from home, but at least it's complete now. Thanks everyone for responding! Turned out more fruitful anyway as I found something else I wanted. The 3 ft tall pumpkin guy candy holder came home with me, pics of a few other items had not seen.


I love that skeleton dress form! If I had a closet large enough, I wold SOO have to have that!


----------



## Bobbiejo

Sumertym - do you happen to have a picture of the long haired full-sized witch? She (I think it's a she?) is on the left side in the background of your picture of the beautiful witch with broom.


----------



## Sashasmommy

Has anyone seen candelabras this year? I'm going crazy looking for a fancy yet kind of creepy too! Ugh I'm definitely dragging my hubby home goods hopping tomorrow whether he likes it or not!


----------



## sumrtym

Bobbiejo said:


> Sumertym - do you happen to have a picture of the long haired full-sized witch? She (I think it's a she?) is on the left side in the background of your picture of the beautiful witch with broom.


No, afraid not. She was one of the stuffed doll type ones though.


----------



## RCIAG

Kenneth said:


> I called myself being done with HomeGoods this year but...that darn mummy bust got me! I absolutely LOVE his little blind eye. He's very unique to the other busts out there.


I said & did the same thing. All the other busts were repeats from last year or smaller or larger versions of last years busts but he was different.

In case he didn't tell you, his name is Donny. Or at least that's MY mummy's name.


----------



## Jknecht1990

Hello fellow spooky folks, 

i'm not sure if this is the place for this but I am very interested in the witch's bew vending machine shelf from Home Godds/TJ MAXX. I live in Japan and cannot acquire items from most American stores. If anyone would be willing to pick one up and ship it to me I have an american address you can ship it to) i'd pay you for it and send you some halloween/season treats from japan. 

Apparently I cannot post links as I am new but here but it's the green and black shelves that look like a vending machine and says 'witches brew" on it . PM me and i'd be glad to send u the link. 

Thanks again and have a great spooky season!
-Jess


----------



## SkullAddict

Bobbiejo said:


> I'm glad you found your missing piece. Skulladdict - did your store visit to take pictures result in you finding another treasured Halloween piece? It's hard to walk out of that store empty handed.


 Lol. I did walk out with some little skull ornaments for a cool wire tree I have. I'll have to uploaded a pic when I get it up. Yesterday I was a little sick so I stayed home and decided to repaint a white skull I picked up earlier this season. When I got it, it was saying paint me a dusky purple. It came out more pink than originally planned but I like it. I do think I need to go back over the teeth and make the crevices a little darker.


----------



## sumrtym

Took back my missing part decoration and took a few photos.


----------



## SkullAddict

Ooooo. I like the big skelly in the coffin. I haven't seen that yet.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

SkullAddict said:


> Ooooo. I like the big skelly in the coffin. I haven't seen that yet.


Wow that one is pretty big! I saw a small tabletop one the last time I was in my HomeGoods and I almost bought it. I think it was maybe like 10” or so high, it was nice. But I refrained....

Seriously I am done with HomeGoods this season. **looks around to see if anyone heard me**


----------



## Sashasmommy

I sent lots of complaints about the limited inventory this year. I feel like the shelves we're almost empty and I stopped in a few everyday!


----------



## SkullAddict

Sashasmommy said:


> I sent lots of complaints about the limited inventory this year. I feel like the shelves we're almost empty and I stopped in a few everyday!


I agree with you! Their inventory seems strikingly smaller this year. The last few years the 3 Home Goods in my area would get at least 4 isles of merchandise plus other tables and end caps. This year it's only one or two isles. Both TJ Maxx and Marshalls barely filled half an isle this year. It is dissappointing. Don't get me wrong.... I still love going... but the stores just didn't have that same wow factor this year.


----------



## sumrtym

Selection wasn't as good this year I didn't think. Which is probably good as I really have enough indoor decor. A few items still followed me home. But I also didn't stalk the stores like in years past.

Still, kind of regret not looking for or getting that Ross headless horseman statue this year.

Next year I really have to work on my outdoor builds. Hernia surgery killed this year for me.


----------



## Sashasmommy

SkullAddict said:


> Sashasmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sent lots of complaints about the limited inventory this year. I feel like the shelves we're almost empty and I stopped in a few everyday!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you! Their inventory seems strikingly smaller this year. The last few years the 3 Home Goods in my area would get at least 4 isles of merchandise plus other tables and end caps. This year it's only one or two isles. Both TJ Maxx and Marshalls barely filled half an isle this year. It is dissappointing. Don't get me wrong.... I still love going... but the stores just didn't have that same wow factor this year.
Click to expand...

 Exactly! I'm kinda mad. And what do you know Christmas is out!


----------



## RCIAG

Someone somewhere, don't recall if it was here or elsewhere in my internet travels, put out a theory that maybe since Halloween is on a weekday this year the stores are cutting back on stuff.


----------



## Frogger

This was my first year shopping at Homegoods for Halloween but I was impressed. I feel like houston had a great selection early on.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Maybe it’s location based. One of my HomeGoods had a ton of stuff (though it took them forever getting it out); while 2 other HomeGoods in my area got barely anything. And forget about TJMax & Marshall’s....they barely had anything either.

I’m kinda in the “it’s just as well” camp anyway because I spent all my $$$ at GrandinRoad.


----------



## Sashasmommy

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Maybe it’s location based. One of my HomeGoods had a ton of stuff (though it took them forever getting it out); while 2 other HomeGoods in my area got barely anything. And forget about TJMax & Marshall’s....they barely had anything either.
> 
> I’m kinda in the “it’s just as well” camp anyway because I spent all my $$$ at GrandinRoad.


 I'm definitely ordering something from there


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I really went overboard there.....as usual! Every year I say I’m gonna scale back, but then I get afraid my have-to-have items are going to run out of stock so I buy early. Then by the time the good sales start happening, it’s just an excuse for me to buy everything else. Every year it’s the same! No willpower. LOL


----------



## Bobbiejo

I found quite a few items at TJ Maxx & HomeGoods this year. I visited lots of stores throughout the state with some frequency, so that may be why I was able to find some nice things. This is the first year I boxed up everything already on the dressers & tables before putting out the Halloween decor. This worked so much better than in the past & allowed me to truly see what I already had & determine what additional pieces were needed to finish off each display. 

TJ Maxx & Grandin Road made a lot of money off me this season. Lucky for me, this is the only holiday I go gaga over. I did stop by a TJ Maxx tonight & found very little Halloween decor. I think if you haven't gotten anything good there already, you may be out of look until next year.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Yeah THANK GOD I don’t decorate (at least in an overboard capacity) for any other holiday!!!

And I did the same as you Bobbiejo, for the first time this year I boxed up all of my existing decor so I could keep it all organized and know what kind of space I had to play with. Since I have so much Halloween decor, it’s always a struggle trying to find just the right spot for everything.


----------



## RCIAG

Boxing up the stuff that's out on my shelves & other surfaces is half the battle for me. And after Halloween I really don't put a lot of it back because in less than 30 days I'll be taking most of it back down again.

I didn't buy much from GR this year. I love seeing their vids & catalogs but they didn't have much that grabbed me & one of the things I bought I had to repaint myself.

This year around here HG started will a few Halloween things & lots of fall things, then stepped up their game by the end of Sept. in all of the ones I visited. I'm puzzled by those light blue pumpkins. I know about the whole Teal Pumpkin thing but I was amazed at the amount of light blue pumpkins & white ones too. There was a lot of, what would you call it, maybe "upscale" looking things? Gold, white, light blue, neutrals all over HG for Halloween. 

They wanna take it upscale & make it look as "tasteful" as possible & remove all the weird, scary, edgy & overall "Halloween-ness" from Halloween. Yet every single time I was in a HG/TJ/etc. people were buying that stuff left & right or ooh-ing & aaah-in over t. Don't get me wrong, the stuff was pretty just not my taste.

Me, I prefer vintage, orange, black purple, I mean, IMHO if it doesn't look like Halloween threw up in my LR then I haven't done it right!! And after tomorrow, Halloween will have finished barfing!!

I'm the same way with Christmas, I don't want tasteful golds,whites, & silvers, gimme an aluminum tree with a color wheel, red suited Santas & all sorts of vintagey looking stuff. As with Halloween, if it doesn't look like Christmas/red/green threw up in the house, then I have not done my job!!


----------



## Sashasmommy

Well I found a few things I was looking for and an awesome candelabra with sparkly spiders but I found that at Ross! And let me tell you I ventured to Mondawmin in Baltimore city to find it and OMG IM LUCKY I WASNT CAR JACKED HOLY ****! NEVER AGAIN! LOL now I need some fancy candles for that! The other 2 candelabras /skulls from Marshall's along with that amazing sign and the bat candelabra from tjmaxx online! Oh and I got the hearse from eBay 25.00 I bid plus shipping! A small piece was loose but I fixed it. Yaaaay Squeeeeee I'm much happier now!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Love that hearse Sashasmommy! I ended up buying mine from EBay too. I had actually bought a different one from a HomeGoods earlier in the season, I think I posted a picture of it somewhere earlier in this thread, but it was a bulkier, more cartoony version. I mean it was literally just a rectangle piece of cement that was badly painted....not sure why I bought it to begin with. It was only $20, but after I bought the Victorian one off EBay, I returned the other one, I was actually glad to be rid of it! LOL

Oh and mine had some “loose parts” too that I had to fix....the front wheels were completely disconnected and one of the finials on the top had broken off, but I was able to fix with superglue. The seller said I could return it, but I just didn’t want to go thru the hassle, especially since the superglue seemed to work out pretty well. It definitely fits in with my decor much better than the other one!


----------



## Sashasmommy

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Love that hearse Sashasmommy! I ended up buying mine from EBay too. I had actually bought a different one from a HomeGoods earlier in the season, I think I posted a picture of it somewhere earlier in this thread, but it was a bulkier, more cartoony version. I mean it was literally just a rectangle piece of cement that was badly painted....not sure why I bought it to begin with. It was only $20, but after I bought the Victorian one off EBay, I returned the other one, I was actually glad to be rid of it! LOL
> 
> Oh and mine had some “loose parts” too that I had to fix....the front wheels were completely disconnected and one of the finials on the top had broken off, but I was able to fix with superglue. The seller said I could return it, but I just didn’t want to go thru the hassle, especially since the superglue seemed to work out pretty well. It definitely fits in with my decor much better than the other one!


 Exactly that hearse is just delicate. I need a little reaper of something to sit on it lol. I'm going to run out now n hope I find something good! NOT CHRISTMAS YET! LOL


----------



## RCIAG

OMG YOU WENT TO MONDAWMIN?!?! You deserve a medal for that!


----------



## Gweede

*Went overboard & gonna scale back . . .*



Spirits Vineyard said:


> I really went overboard there.....as usual! Every year I say I’m gonna scale back, but then I get afraid my have-to-have items are going to run out of stock so I buy early. Then by the time the good sales start happening, it’s just an excuse for me to buy everything else. Every year it’s the same! No willpower. LOL



_I really went overboard there.....as usual! Every year I say I’m gonna scale back[/I

I don't have any willpower either, Spirits Vineyard. I wish I had a dollar for every time that phrase was said in my house!! I have an addiction with shopping at Goodwill and estate sales this time of year! I think I enjoy "the hunt."_


----------



## Sashasmommy

RCIAG said:


> OMG YOU WENT TO MONDAWMIN?!?! You deserve a medal for that!


 lol scary Barbies do not belong in that neighborhood lmao


----------



## Sashasmommy

Here ya go a little of my Halloween work for ya! I do nail for u 5dollars more jk lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Gweede said:


> _I really went overboard there.....as usual! Every year I say I’m gonna scale back[/I
> 
> I don't have any willpower either, Spirits Vineyard. I wish I had a dollar for every time that phrase was said in my house!! I have an addiction with shopping at Goodwill and estate sales this time of year! I think I enjoy "the hunt."_


_

I used to, but I find the older I get, the more I prefer the convenience of online shopping (with the added benefit of NO crowds!), which compounds the whole willpower issue! LOL_


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Sashasmommy said:


> Here ya go a little of my Halloween work for ya! I do nail for u 5dollars more jk lol


Oh my! Those look delightfully creepy!


----------



## Sashasmommy

RCIAG said:


> OMG YOU WENT TO MONDAWMIN?!?! You deserve a medal for that!


 yes I won't make that mistake again. Woo rough neighborhood. Took me straight through Monroe st


----------



## Sashasmommy

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Sashasmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go a little of my Halloween work for ya! I do nail for u 5dollars more jk lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my! Those look delightfully creepy!
Click to expand...

 Thank you! My fun clients come this week


----------



## Muffy

Well I took all of your advice as to Home Goods having things just keep trickling in so I stopped there AGAIN! This is my first year shopping there and I will admit I just love any type of bust! I intentionally was gonna get one but oh well I am doing a museum type relic room in Dracula's castle this year so all these bust pieces will be showcased. And yes, they have a bunch of new stuff that had come in. Last week the sales clerk had said they would not be getting any life size statues in this year but low and behold there was the headless horseman and a large witch.

Because we have no help this year I'll have to squeeze more things into the house and garage display, gonna move the gypsy tent into the garage and the Egyptian stuff will be in the museum section. I can't get everything done this year so having a museum type room will help with not having to move all the stuff out of the living room. We have a western themed house so much of the decor can be classified as museum relics. Below are all the bust and the candelabra from Home Goods.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Love the gold masquerade one Muffy......she was the first bust I bought at HomeGoods so she’s one of my favorites! I have so many others now though that I’m having a hard time finding room for them all! The struggle is real.


----------



## Muffy

I thought about that as I was buying these. Actually the first one up there was one that was purchased to leave out year round. The rest will reside in my room and office.


----------

